# Bigdave's journey to the UKBFF Classic Class finals



## Biggerdave

Thought i would start my thread on this board as well as over on James's as some of you guys dont get over there much and all input is welcome!! Obviously i have not cut and paste everyone else's posts if some of it does not make total sense for a couple posts.

Ok, ok so its a long way off but hereth begins my road to the UKBFF British Finals on Oct 17/18th 2009!

As some of you may know i earned my qualification by winning the classic class at Paul Smith's South Coast show in Portsmouth on Sun 26th April, it was my first show and even before the result i was hooked on the experience. Put simply being on stage is awesome and a fitting end to a long and arduous diet.

So i was prepped for that show by the big man James L himself and believe me it was a tough tough diet at times, there were highs and there were real deep lows but i'm assured that everyone goes through those feelings in the latter stages of a diet. I'm pleased to say that despite those times i never once wavered from what i was supposed to be doing and that, along with the endless experience and support of James is probably what earned me the result i got. I've said it many times but thank you James....

.....And now we have to do it all again in 10 weeks  time!!

I've read many peoples threads as they prep for shows and the one thing that seems to pop up again and again is how much it helps with motivation and support throughout the long weeks, so i decided to start one of my own.

So where am i at the moment, well...

The British Finals are 24 weeks away....

The diet will be for 14 weeks as before....

I have 10 weeks between now and the start of the diet.

This log will chart my diet, training, moods etc from now until the end. I hope to meet many of you guys on the board through this thread to share ideas and then hopefully will see some of you in Nottingham in Oct.

I will update with what's happened since the 26th and what's going to be the plan for the first 10 weeks shortly

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Since the Portsmouth show i took a week off from restrictive diets and ate what ever i wanted, literally lol. I gained 20lbs from my contest weight of 179lbs and ended up with kankles from the dreaded sodium rebound!!

As of yesterday i am back on a sensible diet (and already hungry!) consisting of

300g protein

250 carb

90g fat

over 6 meals

With an extra two shakes of 50g prot and 50g carb on training days. My foods are all very clean and i will be cheating once a week on a sunday. I will be drinking 4.5 ltrs of water per day with the odd green tea/black coffee here and there.

As i don't have a lot of room to maneuver in my weight limit i will not be trying to add any serious mass but maybe try and bring up what i see as slightly lagging area's. I have been told that nothing is majorly lagging so if it works great, if not its not too much of a problem.

My split will be a 4 day split over 9 days to allow for extra recovery, mon/wed/fri/mon repeat...

I will of course add photo's in due course.

So thats it for now, i trained quads and calves for the first time in about 3 weeks yesterday and today i am walking like a retard love it . I will be training chest and delts tomorrow and i will start charting my workouts for those that are interested.

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Well i was back to work today and it was still a bit tough, i still feel lower on energy than i had hoped i would and i'm hungry again all the bloody time.

I think this may settle down once my body gets used to the structured diet again, it still wants all the cakes and treats it got last week! If things don't settle down then i feel we may adjust the diet a little. J said on tue that he wants to gradually up the carbs i'm eating anyway to get my metabolism speeding along over the coming weeks so that is probably an option.

Today at the gym was chest and delts. I plan to alternate the two each week as neither of those are particularly lagging and therefore don't need prioritizing.

I did delts first this week consisting of:

4 sets of upright rows

3 sets front raise

4 sets incline rear delts

and 2 sets DB military press

Then it was chest:

4 sets pec deck to pre exhaust

3 sets incline flyes

4 sets incline smith with a narrow thumbless grip

The pumps i am getting this week are unbelievable, even to the point of being painful hence why i tried to stay away from chest exercises that involve delts too much as my delts were very swollen and painful.

I'm guessing this is down to my muscles suddenly being full of glycogen and water again after being depleted for so long.

Anyway it was a good session.

Just my evening meal and bedtime shake to go tonight and i cant wait. Speaking of which its 2100 so time to eat....yay


----------



## Biggerdave

Right Back and Hams today before work. I hate training this early in the morning and always struggle as around 1300 hours is ideal for me, i just don't feel fully awake and supple at 0930!

It went like this:

4 sets DB rows

3 sets wide chins

3 sets close machine rows

4 sets close pull downs

Lots of close grip work as i feel i need to work on my lower lats a little to fill that area out.

Hams was:

4 sets DB SLDL

4 sets swiss ball curls

3 sets single lying curls

I did a few drop sets and rest pause throughout to finish then it was 20 mins cardio and home


----------



## Biggerdave

Right all up to date with the posts now....

Have the weekends off training on this split so today (Well yesterday now) was Tri & Bi.

It is not a conventional split but i am trying it out to prioritize some weak points seeing as i have the extra rest from a 4 day split 3 days per week.

Session was

3 sets v bar push downs

4 sets tri dips

2 sets single reverse push downs

then for Bi's

4 sets oly bar curls

2 sets ez bar reverse curls

2 sets overhead cable curls

Was a great session and the pump was immense still. Today has gone well despite not sleeping very well after a night shift the night before. Just about to have my bedtime meal and then crash for 8 or 9.

Dave


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good stuff mate, will of course be following this!


----------



## defdaz

Kankles! :lol:

Hmmm that arm workout sounds immense. I haven't done a bi and tri workout for years and years... so tempting to see how pumped I could get them... so vain! :lol:

Really well you two, absolute hero's to me.  Will be following this closely Dave, expect lots of photos and gruesome details. 

Will be at the finals so will scream 'KEEP IT TIGHT' for you guys like my life depends on it!


----------



## bbeweel

Dave can i ask how tall you are ??,and can i say well done to both of you on your placings(Dave/Bobby) i have been following your progress for a while now leading up to your comp over on james site and now here.Reason i ask about your height is im tempted to enter the classic class in the near future but concerned i might be to heavy at my height even when dieted down,im 5'11 and im currently on a low carb/keto diet ,six weeks in and i have come down from 15st' 11lb @ approx 15%BF to 14st'6lb as of last friday BF unknown at present and still dieting for another four weeks yet.


----------



## j1mshere

Like Bobbytickster said good stuff! and I am defo following this too! Hopefully I will be competeing at the finals too!


----------



## Biggerdave

BobbyT - Thanks man as i have said cant wait to do it all again!

DefDaz - Good to have you on here dude and make yourself known in oct mate...

bbeweel - Hi matey, i am 176.6cm according to the show measure. In real life i am 5'9" tall which is taller than you Carrie (my mrs) if your reading this :whistling: ahem!!!! Lol.

By my reckoning you would have to be 189.2 (13st 5lb) or under mate.

J1mshere -Didn't get to speak to you much in Portsmouth mate, hope you make it to Nots dude.

I'm pretty tired today but again didn't sleep too well last night and now I'm absolutely starving so just killing time until my porridge :bounce: which is my favorite meal of the day!


----------



## bbeweel

Thanks for replying dave ,and good luck will be following this thread closely.


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey Dave, good to see your journal up here mate!

I'm subscribed for sure, I will be starting mine properly in a few days too so it will be good to have your input on mine too! You looked awesome at Pompy and your pics really helped me to get some fire in my belly to train harder in the gym, its going to be a tough class at the brits this year and I cant wait!


----------



## j1mshere

Yeah its a shame, but you were too busy winning and I was too busy trying not pass out! lol

Its my typical badluck to be stood next to the winner on the stage!


----------



## Goose

Interesting mate! Will be following this closely.


----------



## Biggerdave

bbeweel - No worries mate



Magic Torch said:


> Hey Dave, good to see your journal up here mate!
> 
> I'm subscribed for sure, I will be starting mine properly in a few days too so it will be good to have your input on mine too! You looked awesome at Pompy and your pics really helped me to get some fire in my belly to train harder in the gym, its going to be a tough class at the brits this year and I cant wait!


Absolutely Jamie, the competition is going to be so tough. I am motivated as anything right now!

Goose - welcome mate


----------



## Origin

Hi Dave,

i'll be competing in the classic class this sat at the scottish. I think this thread is going to be real interesting over the coming weeks and months.

I'm quite confident I'll be bringing a complete "classic" package to the stage, so as to provide some healthy competition and banter up to the finals!

If I win I'll be posting, if not....well I'll hung my head in shame.


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> i'll be competing in the classic class this sat at the scottish. I think this thread is going to be real interesting over the coming weeks and months.
> 
> I'm quite confident I'll be bringing a complete "classic" package to the stage, so as to provide some healthy competition and banter up to the finals!
> 
> If I win I'll be posting, if not....well I'll hung my head in shame.


Awesome mate, best of luck and get some pictures so i can see what i'll be up against!!

Dave


----------



## Origin

Alright bud,

I got a journal up on Ripped Glutes, thought I'd post the link so you can have a look. The pics show me 5days out flat as a pancake, just need to tighten up here and there and get a little harder.

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=160962&threadid=1923478&page=8


----------



## The_Kernal

Hey Dave, heard loads of great things about you mate.

You look Awsome in you Avvy. Have you got a thread up with show pics or any to post on here. Am checked in and following. All the best Bro..! :thumb:

Kernal


----------



## smithy26

well done on the win mate, just wondered wot u weighed in at on the day, and wot weight were u before dieting ?


----------



## hilly

good luck mate will be following this with interest


----------



## supercell

smithy26 said:


> well done on the win mate, just wondered wot u weighed in at on the day, and wot weight were u before dieting ?


I can answer this one.

Dave started his diet at 196 and was around 178/9 on the day. Dave first came to me around 1 year ago and was then sitting at around 230 bloated and fairly fat. I dieted him down once last summer and then kept him lean until this year and through to when the diet started.

J


----------



## Goose

supercell said:


> *230 bloated and fairly fat.*
> 
> J


This sounds familiar.. :whistling:


----------



## supercell

Goose said:


> This sounds familiar.. :whistling:


Yes but notice the subtle difference. The use of 'fairly' and not 'very' :lol: :lol:

J


----------



## Goose

supercell said:


> Yes but notice the subtle difference. The use of 'fairly' and not 'very' :lol: :lol:
> 
> J


 :lol: you pr1ck!


----------



## Magic Torch

Dont worry Goose you can be my wing man anytime.......(KFC chicken wing man that is  )


----------



## Goose

Magic Torch said:


> Dont worry Goose you can be my wing man anytime.......(KFC chicken wing man that is  )


Dump DB for me why dontcha!


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Good banter here.

Well done on the win Dave. Any chance of a look into your daily diet at the moment?


----------



## smithy26

supercell said:


> I can answer this one.
> 
> Dave started his diet at 196 and was around 178/9 on the day. Dave first came to me around 1 year ago and was then sitting at around 230 bloated and fairly fat. I dieted him down once last summer and then kept him lean until this year and through to when the diet started.
> 
> J


cheers james


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers guys, appreciate all the interest this ones getting I'm sure it will be invaluable come show time!

Just got back from work, i'll answer a few of the questions before bed..

Origin - Cheers dude i'll register over there and take a look mate.

The_Kernal - I'll get some up mate, got plenty from the show on disk

Smithy26 - James already answered this one, i feel that my condition was helped by staying lean over xmas and leading up to the start of my diet and it sure made the dieting easier

Hilly and JL good to have you here guys

LittleChris - sure mate, there is nothing magic about it mate. I am lucky in that i love routine so day in day out bland foods does not bother me too much.

I basically eat only

Oats, brown rice, Bulgar Wheat, Potatoes, Chicken, Olive oil, Peanut butter, Protein blend, Cottage Cheese, some fruit and veg.

I eat 6 times per day with pwo shakes as an extra meal on training days.

Well i have nothing much to add today no training or cardio, tomorrow however is Quads/Calves and i love training legs!

Dave


----------



## hilly

are you having 1 or more cheat meals per week or do you have weekends off etc?

als dont no if i missed it but how much if any cardio are you doing pal.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> are you having 1 or more cheat meals per week or do you have weekends off etc?
> 
> als dont no if i missed it but how much if any cardio are you doing pal.


I cheat once per week mate usually on a sunday evening. That said if i fancy a little something enough during the week i will have it. I'm gonna be starving for 14 weeks in a couple of months so don't want to feel too deprived now!

I do 20 mins steady state cardio 3 x per week atm to keep things ticking over


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking forward to seeing ou tomorrow bud, we can compare water retention, oh and you can grab a nice bit oif beef lol


----------



## Origin

Alright Dave,

Thanks for your comments on RG. Just cant wait till Thursday.....all them carbs ha ha.

I'll prob be posting up on Sunday, results, feelings oh and some pics to get things going LOL!


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Looking forward to seeing ou tomorrow bud, we can compare water retention, oh and you can grab a nice bit oif beef lol


Oi i don't have water retention.... I'm just big boned!! Mmm beef, will see you later bud


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Alright Dave,
> 
> Thanks for your comments on RG. Just cant wait till Thursday.....all them carbs ha ha.
> 
> I'll prob be posting up on Sunday, results, feelings oh and some pics to get things going LOL!


Hi mate, as i said over there you are looking very very good. Your waist is so tiny i cant believe it, how tall are you?

Look forward to the results, I'm sure you'll be joining us in Nots mate

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Well today is a good day, i added an extra 50 grams carb to my meals today yum! I will continue to do so now and then as long as i am not putting on weight which i cant afford to do.

Training wise i just got back from Quads and Calves and it was tough. Felt tired today with work messing me around with different shifts the last few day my body is all out of sync and has had little routine.

That said i battled away and still had a good one i just had more rest between sets than usual.

Calves

4 sets single calf raise standing on the edge of a platform with a db

4 sets toe press on the leg press

Quads

4 sets walking lunges

4 sets leg press feet positioned to target sweep as much as poss

4 sets single leg squat

2 sets leg ext to finish

Lovely pump and walking like an idiot for a while, bring on the doms!

I'm off to see Rob (Bobbytrickster) later for a chat and to pick up a loverly Chateaubriand which I'm going to make into beef wellington with dauphinoise potatoes for a cheat maybe this weekend!

I haven't forgot about the photo's and will get some up later when i have sorted them.

Dave


----------



## moosemeister

G'Day Fellas,

Nice thread.....I too will see you all at the Finals after placing 1st at the Bodypowerexpo qualifier. Was a bit disappointed that only 3 turned out - but was pleased to get the invite.

Bring on October!!


----------



## Biggerdave

moosemeister said:


> G'Day Fellas,
> 
> Nice thread.....I too will see you all at the Finals after placing 1st at the Bodypowerexpo qualifier. Was a bit disappointed that only 3 turned out - but was pleased to get the invite.
> 
> Bring on October!!


Well done fella. PICS please! ha ha

Dave


----------



## moosemeister

Thanks. Just ordered pics from Eric - will put some up when they arrive


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> Good luck Dave:thumb: I will be following with interest.
> 
> This class is going to be massive and I really look forward to watching the battle:thumbup1:
> 
> For the first time in my life I am having to fight the urge to diet down for another show as the losing is eating me up inside:lol:
> 
> get the pics up:tongue:


Colin glad you could join us mate! Keep seeing you posting about powerlifting and meaning to go check it out...... is that the plan for adding some size?

I reckon the class is going to be brilliant at the british, so many excellent physiques already and so many qualifiers still to go.

Today is a day off work for me but i have no training/cardio or anything today. Just going to chill, watch the cricket later, prep food for tomorrow, any pop down a new supplement shop i have found that opened up in maidstone to sort some bits out.

Oh yeah and tidy the house, trying to forget that bit!

Right then some pictures as promised. Not sure the size of these, hopefully not too large but i am a bit crap on a puter.

These are two from the evening show at Portsmouth showing the top three, Me, Rob (Bobbytrickster), and a guy i cant remember his name (south african i think) top guy though and let us borrow his weights to pump up.


----------



## Biggerdave

Dammit i'm fecking useless, pics will have to wait unless someone can help me

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL you can mail them to me mate if you like and I'll post them up....might sabotage them first tho


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers they are en route



Magic Torch said:


> LOL you can mail them to me mate if you like and I'll post them up....might sabotage them first tho


Crack on pal, i'm the one in red truncks!! (jk lol)... 

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch

Here:


----------



## Biggerdave

Feck me now i feel really useless, that took what 30 seconds?! I been trying for 10 minutes to do it

Cheers dude


----------



## Goose

Looking good Dave!


----------



## Marsbar

All 3 of you look great!


----------



## Origin

Biggerdave said:


> Hi mate, as i said over there you are looking very very good. Your waist is so tiny i cant believe it, how tall are you?
> 
> Look forward to the results, I'm sure you'll be joining us in Nots mate
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, yeah I'm 174cm so that gives me a max weight limit of 12st4lb. Weighed in this morning at 11st 7lb (depletion had done its job!), been eating white rice since getting out of bed, soooo much room to fill.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> I'm off to see Rob (Bobbytrickster) later for a chat and to pick up a loverly Chateaubriand which I'm going to make into beef wellington with dauphinoise potatoes for a cheat maybe this weekend!


Enjoy it mate, you deserved it, thanks for coming and supporting on Sunday I really appreciated it:beer:

Dude how do you do those single legs squat....smith......hack squat?? :confused1: My legs are killing me from yesterday, 1st time in nearly 4 weeks I've trained them, the water didnt help lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Enjoy it mate, you deserved it, thanks for coming and supporting on Sunday I really appreciated it:beer:
> 
> Dude how do you do those single legs squat....smith......hack squat?? :confused1: My legs are killing me from yesterday, 1st time in nearly 4 weeks I've trained them, the water didnt help lol


Na do them standing on the edge of a platform mate like the one at the back of the seated shoulder press rack


----------



## Biggerdave

Ok exciting news time, as of yesterday my prep for the finals and my endeavors beyond are being sponsored by SOLO SUPPLEMENTS http://www.solosupplements.co.uk They are great guys and are helping me out no end.

Anyone who was at the Bodypower expo would have seen their stand although I'm told it was nearly stripped bare by the end lol!

I'm obviously very excited by this, they are only a new company but they are heading very fast in the right direction and with their prices I'm not surprised!

Looking forward to working with you guys

Dave


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Ok exciting news time, as of yesterday my prep for the finals and my endeavors beyond are being sponsored by SOLO SUPPLEMENTS http://www.solosupplements.co.uk They are great guys and are helping me out no end.
> 
> Anyone who was at the Bodypower expo would have seen their stand although I'm told it was nearly stripped bare by the end lol!
> 
> I'm obviously very excited by this, they are only a new company but they are heading very fast in the right direction and with their prices I'm not surprised!
> 
> Looking forward to working with you guys
> 
> Dave


Great work bud:thumb:...now I've got to get me one of these sponsorships :whistling: PMSL


----------



## Origin

Fantastic news mate......every little helps!


----------



## smithy26

great news well done


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Fantastic news mate......every little helps!


Cheers mate indeed it does, this is not a cheap hobby in the slightest!



smithy26 said:


> great news well done


Thanks Pal.

Well got back from work today earlier than expected which was nice and meant i got in the gym before the post work/pre night on the town hoards!!

Trained chest and delts, still getting a really decent pump just not as painful as it was last week which was a bit too much if I'm honest.

Chest first

3 sets incline smith (thumbless)

4 sets inc flyes

4 sets flat DB

then delts, didnt want to hammer the front delt too much after chest as my body involves them a lot so did

3 sets rear delt pulldowns

4 sets lateral raise

2 sets front raise with a plate

Then 20 min on the cross trainer and that was it.

Saw a few guys i hadn't seen for a while so got all the congratulations about the show again which was nice :thumb: , seems so long ago now though with everything focused on the next one.

Also sussed out who the mystery voice shouting for me at Portsmouth was:cool2:

Was planning to go cinema tonight to see Angels and Demons but its fully booked up so looks like that will be tomorrow night. Loved the book so looking forward to seeing that! So just a quiet on in i think which is all good for me, prep some food for tomorrow at work and chill:cool2:

Dave


----------



## Origin

Alright Dave,

I'll be seeing you at the finals along with the rest of the regional winners. I ended up with 2nd place which I'm real happy with, it was a tough class. The guy that won his name is Harry Ogg, the condition he brought was pure granite, however nothing against him, he was no way a classic pyhysique....The journey starts for me now!


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Alright Dave,
> 
> I'll be seeing you at the finals along with the rest of the regional winners. I ended up with 2nd place which I'm real happy with, it was a tough class. The guy that won his name is Harry Ogg, the condition he brought was pure granite, however nothing against him, he was no way a classic pyhysique....The journey starts for me now!


Thats awesome mate :clap: look forward to seein ya up there and battling it out! :cool2:

Will have to remember to check out this Harry Ogg.

Well done

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch

Origin said:


> Alright Dave,
> 
> I'll be seeing you at the finals along with the rest of the regional winners. I ended up with 2nd place which I'm real happy with, it was a tough class. *The guy that won his name is Harry Ogg, the condition he brought was pure granite, however nothing against him, he was no way a classic pyhysique*....The journey starts for me now!


This is the biggest question I think - what makes a classic physique? What are the judges looking for? I touched on this with Dave via PM before, its a tough one, do you aim to be super conditioned or do you aim to look athletic?


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> This is the biggest question I think - what makes a classic physique? What are the judges looking for? I touched on this with Dave via PM before, its a tough one, do you aim to be super conditioned or do you aim to look athletic?


Completely agree mate. I'd love to know what they think or are really looking for, and even if all the judges think along the same lines??


----------



## Magic Torch

Bobbytrickster said:


> Completely agree mate. I'd love to know what they think or are really looking for, and even if all the judges think along the same lines??


Who knows? I would assume, and its my plan, its a UKBFF show, the judges are all used to judging traditional body builders, so I am going to aim to come in as muscular, proportioned and shredded as I can....right or wrong we will see in Oct...


----------



## Origin

Personally from what I've seen so far at the qualifiers and from the winner last year (Tom Batty) you gotta come in granite condition aswell as having symmetry, aesthetic lines, basically the whole package.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> This is the biggest question I think - what makes a classic physique? What are the judges looking for? I touched on this with Dave via PM before, its a tough one, do you aim to be super conditioned or do you aim to look athletic?





Bobbytrickster said:


> Completely agree mate. I'd love to know what they think or are really looking for, and even if all the judges think along the same lines??





Magic Torch said:


> Who knows? I would assume, and its my plan, its a UKBFF show, the judges are all used to judging traditional body builders, so I am going to aim to come in as muscular, proportioned and shredded as I can....right or wrong we will see in Oct...





Origin said:


> Personally from what I've seen so far at the qualifiers and from the winner last year (Tom Batty) you gotta come in granite condition aswell as having symmetry, aesthetic lines, basically the whole package.


This is a very interesting subject and i think one we could speculate on all day!

I've heard that last years winner would have fitted in just fine to the weight classes........

As Magic Torch i will be coming in as lean and dry as possible partly because i have to in order to make my weight limit partly because i believe it is what a classic physique should look like.........will it be the right look, we'll have to wait and see!

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch

I think so Dave, like I said, it a UKBFF comp with UKBFF judges, I guess they will stick to how they judge every class.

Here are the top three from last year (from the UKBFF web site)...the winner is peeled...


----------



## LittleChris

Why do people chose the Classic Class over a weight category?


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Why do people chose the Classic Class over a weight category?


Hi Chris

For me personally its where my physique is this year. At 5' 9" i would have to be somewhere around the top end of the U90's to be competitive and i'm not there yet.

That said i still wanted to compete and gain the experience so that fits quite nicely into the classic category.

I'm sure there are many reasons people compete in the classics, some may not want to carry the mass you need to to be competitive in the weight categories....Some may not like that look....

Thats me personally matey

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> I think so Dave, like I said, it a UKBFF comp with UKBFF judges, I guess they will stick to how they judge every class.
> 
> Here are the top three from last year (from the UKBFF web site)...the winner is peeled...
> 
> View attachment 26108


 Damn  that is an impressive physique

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Update:

Yesterday was Back and Ham's, i've decided to start putting my weights in my journal.

Bear in mind I've never been a strong lad and nor do i really care to be if I'm honest its all about the look baby:cool2:!! :lol:

Started with Hams

DBL LYING CURL 4 sets, 15/15/11/6

SLDL 4 sets, 100x15, 140x9, 140x9, drop set 140x7-100x5-60x5

SGL LYING CURL 3 sets, 14/11/drop set 6-5

After the SLDL my back was pumped to f*@k and it effected my lifts quite a lot. This is annoying because it is down to some minor injury i thought i had got rid of as it disappeared during my contest prep.

My L2 and L3 vertebrae have started sticking again which means the 400 smackers i spent with the chiropractor before xmas have basically been wasted! Oh well trip to the Physio i think.

On to Back, due to the above problem i was seriously short of time by now as i was having to wait extra time between sets for the painful pump to die down a bit so back was a bit rushed:

WIDE CHIN 4 sets, BWx8, BWx7, BWx5, BWx5

SGL CABLE ROW 3 sets, 20x15, 25x12, 30x12

CABLE PULLOVER 2 sets, 20x12, drop set 20x9-15x5-5x12

I think i will start increasing the weight and decrease the reps a little from now as i seem to be still quite high end of the rep scale.

As usual the workout was finished with 20 minutes steady state cardio on the incline treadmill.

From today i have decided to add in an extra 50 grams Carbs :bounce:spread throughout the day taking my totals to Carb - 350 (400 TD's), Prot - 300 (350TD's), Fat - 90. This is partly to help satisfy my hunger a little and stop my cravings (dont want to be hungry for the next 8 weeks as well as the 14 of the diet), if i start to put on unnecessary weight then i will back off again a little but see how it goes.

Forgot to put my weight on here on sunday - 0800 hours 193.8LB. Sundays are always weigh day for me and always around the same time to best assess any difference from the week before.

No training today just work later and then off until Sat.

Dave


----------



## smithy26

are u hoping to up ure weight a little before the diet starts again mate or u trying to stay around ure current weight ?

basicly were u dead on ure weight at the show or have u a few kg to play with?.


----------



## Biggerdave

smithy26 said:


> are u hoping to up ure weight a little before the diet starts again mate or u trying to stay around ure current weight ?
> 
> basicly were u dead on ure weight at the show or have u a few kg to play with?


I was just over a pound under, i reckon i have 3-4lb to play with if I'm lucky which is why I'm not trying to put on any major size or make any big changes.

Just trying to improve a couple of what i feel are minor lagging parts

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Todays session then:

Tri's

CGB 3 sets, 70x15, 90x5, 80x6+1

Bench Dips 3 sets, +15x11, +20x10, +25x10

Overhead Press 2 sets, +15x15, +22.5x11

Bi's

DB Curl 3 sets, 12.5x15, 15x13, 17.5x8

Concentration Curls 3 sets, 10x10, 10x9, 10x8

4 sets of Planks and 3 sets of straight leg raises for abs for a change as i don't normally train them but i have a niggly feeling that my back problems is stemming from an imbalance in my core somewhere so i will train them once a week from now. Mainly sticking to things that work the internal muscles.

Overall the workout was a very good one, i enjoyed going heavier again and got a great pump, i love training Bi and Tri together because my arms must have grown an inch by the end of it

As usual 20 mins steady state cardio at the end.

I am enjoying my extra 50G carbs per day today, yesterday was tough because i found i was uber hungry all day at work but i think this was down to having white basmati with all my meals instead of the usual brown bas, bulgar wheat etc which are lower GI.

Today i tried Quinoa which is quite nice and i will have this for a bit of variety now and then, the bonus with this grain is it is loaded with protein as well as low GI carb:thumb:

Dave


----------



## david_jones187

im just in my last few days of dieting for the northwest show on sunday, im the same height as u dave, so with a bit of luck i will be seeing u later in the year mate lol


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good stuff mate, will sort out hooking up for some training sson, just trying to sort myself. Pretty down after the show and need a bit of a kick up the **** :whistling: , (doesn't help the thing I mentioned the other day about work!!)

Saw James tonight mate and I have put on 3 stone in 10 days:confused1:



> I am enjoying my extra 50G carbs per day today, yesterday was tough because i found i was uber hungry all day at work but i think this was down to having white basmati with all my meals instead of the usual brown bas, bulgar wheat etc which are lower GI.
> 
> Today i tried Quinoa which is quite nice and i will have this for a bit of variety now and then, the bonus with this grain is it is loaded with protein as well as low GI carb


 Do you not find the Gi of the white basmati is bought down by adding in other foods mate. I like the idea of the quinoa and love bulgar wheat......cous cous is my fave but its slightly higher GI than those previously mentioned. How many carbs you getting at each meal bud?


----------



## Biggerdave

david_jones187 said:


> im just in my last few days of dieting for the northwest show on sunday, im the same height as u dave, so with a bit of luck i will be seeing u later in the year mate lol


Best of luck mate let us know how it goes


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Good stuff mate, will sort out hooking up for some training sson, just trying to sort myself. Pretty down after the show and need a bit of a kick up the **** :whistling: , (doesn't help the thing I mentioned the other day about work!!)


Thats a shame mate apart from the work thing you should be raring to go??



Bobbytrickster said:


> Saw James tonight mate and I have put on 3 stone in 10 days:confused1:


Holy sh*t mate that is a hell of a lot of weight, must be uncomfortable?



Bobbytrickster said:


> Do you not find the Gi of the white basmati is bought down by adding in other foods mate. I like the idea of the quinoa and love bulgar wheat......cous cous is my fave but its slightly higher GI than those previously mentioned. How many carbs you getting at each meal bud?


Yeah cous cous is my favorite too but the gluten bloats me a little, same with the bulgar so i have to limit those a little or i get turtle belly!!

I think the gi is brought down by what i eat it with but still obviously higher than eating the same with brown basmati. I'm just guessing really at why i was so hungry yesterday but i am getting just as hungry today now too.

Metabolism must be absolutely racing as i am eating 350 grams carb, 300 prot, and 90 fat just to stay roughly where i am and i'm still ravenous!

I et 70g carb with each of my first 5 meals dude

Look forward to that training session :thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## hilly

3 stone in 10 days ouch.

Do you lads think the slight difference in gi between brown rice and basmati and cous cous will make that much of a difference. i have been eating alot of fresh mild curry cous cous from tesco as its very easy and the breakdown is good and its 1000x better tasting than brown rice lol.

I do try to eat brown rice for my meals int he afternoon but it isnt ideal to take to college and eat cold.

couscous has been a lifesaver but if its bad then ill take it out from what i read the gi is like 60 compared to brown rice of 50.

got that from here

http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

will the 10 points make that much off a difference expecially when eaten with protein and or fats?


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Do you lads think the slight difference in gi between brown rice and basmati and cous cous will make that much of a difference. i have been eating alot of fresh mild curry cous cous from tesco as its very easy and the breakdown is good and its 1000x better tasting than brown rice lol.


When mixed with ohter foods I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make mate. James has me on white basmati rice anyway which is a very similar GI to couscous. The only thing with the premixed couscous for me would be the amount of salt used in it!


----------



## hilly

true i better check that. if its high i will stop salting the meals i use the cous cous with. thnks mate


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> 3 stone in 10 days ouch.
> 
> Do you lads think the slight difference in gi between brown rice and basmati and cous cous will make that much of a difference. i have been eating alot of fresh mild curry cous cous from tesco as its very easy and the breakdown is good and its 1000x better tasting than brown rice lol.
> 
> I do try to eat brown rice for my meals int he afternoon but it isnt ideal to take to college and eat cold.
> 
> couscous has been a lifesaver but if its bad then ill take it out from what i read the gi is like 60 compared to brown rice of 50.
> 
> got that from here
> 
> http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/
> 
> will the 10 points make that much off a difference expecially when eaten with protein and or fats?





Bobbytrickster said:


> When mixed with ohter foods I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make mate. James has me on white basmati rice anyway which is a very similar GI to couscous. The only thing with the premixed couscous for me would be the amount of salt used in it!


As Bobby said mate probably not when bulking, in fact slightly higher GI would be a good thing here because the insulin response would help with the volume of food trying to eat throughout the day.

I would check the sodium levels and as long as you are not having way too much throughout the day don't worry about it too much but obviously bear it in mind next time you diet.

Cous cous however is a medium food on the GI scale coming in at 65, so it is not that low. Still love the stuff and will eat it tho!! Few flaked almonds and sultana's, mmmm its like pudding!


----------



## Biggerdave

Dammit I'm so hungry at the moment still and i don't know why, can anyone offer any insight into this?

Is it something going on in my body due to the comp diet 4 weeks ago or is it in my head an i need to man up lol?

I'm sure its not all in my head, maybe some but I'm still sitting here thinking of food all day and clock watching until my next meal every 3 hrs.

To be quite honest its getting annoying now, i just finished 14 weeks of being hungry and thinking of nothing else and will be starting it again in 8 weeks the last thing i need is to be like it for those 8 weeks too!!


----------



## hilly

i have just fonished a mock pre contest diet mate 3 weeks ago im eating 3000cals per day and feel i could easily double that no problems my hunger is unreal. you would think after being on 1600cals for almost 2 weeks that 3000 would stuff me but im sure i wasnt even thos hungry while dieting lol.

Oh and im holding a shed load of bloody water


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> i have just fonished a mock pre contest diet mate 3 weeks ago im eating 3000cals per day and feel i could easily double that no problems my hunger is unreal. you would think after being on 1600cals for almost 2 weeks that 3000 would stuff me but im sure i wasnt even thos hungry while dieting lol.


Thats what i thought mate!!

I've just spoke to J and i am going to up the carbs again by 50 from tomorrow, I'm just paranoid about putting on silly weight and having to get it all off again but when i think about it rationally i can easily back off again if i start to notice any fat gain!



hilly2008 said:


> Oh and im holding a shed load of bloody water


Are you eating sensible foods mate? Most of my water came off in the week i stopped eating crap again.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> To be quite honest its getting annoying now, i just finished 14 weeks of being hungry and thinking of nothing else and will be starting it again in 8 weeks the last thing i need is to be like it for those 8 weeks too!!


Nice....and you know it will only get worse mate lol You eating alot of veg, I've started adding in quite a bit of green veg to make my meals a bit more substantial. I'm as hungry as hell too! :cursing:


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> Thats what i thought mate!!
> 
> I've just spoke to J and i am going to up the carbs again by 50 from tomorrow, I'm just paranoid about putting on silly weight and having to get it all off again but when i think about it rationally i can easily back off again if i start to notice any fat gain!
> 
> Are you eating sensible foods mate? Most of my water came off in the week i stopped eating crap again.


have a look in my journal mate foods are clean as hell apart from sat night after 6ish.


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Nice....and you know it will only get worse mate lol You eating alot of veg, I've started adding in quite a bit of green veg to make my meals a bit more substantial. I'm as hungry as hell too! :cursing:


Yeah still eating broccoli or green beans with three of my meals mate.

I do still feel a little sluggish too so maybe my body does need it right now!

Your should be alright mate your bulking now yer git


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Your should be alright mate your bulking now yer git


i know mate I should be but got this 3 bloody stone lol, most of its water i think, I hope :laugh:

Back on the same diet we started our pre comp on mate, J said to see how it goes and we might like at cutting the carbs a bit.....Booooooo:confused1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Back on the same diet we started our pre comp on mate, J said to see how it goes and we might like at cutting the carbs a bit.....Booooooo:confused1:


Thats where i started after my week long binge mate, by the following sunday most of the water was off and i have been able to up the carbs quite a bit from there, fingers crossed mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Origin

Biggerdave said:


> Thats where i started after my week long binge mate, by the following sunday most of the water was off and i have been able to up the carbs quite a bit from there, fingers crossed mate:thumbup1:


Lol we all sound like a bunch of women on pmt week "I'm holding water blah blah blah!"

I only ended up binging out on the Sat night and all of sunday, then I have been back on the diet since monday but increasing calories from carbs. I have gone from 1600 calories and over this week built up to 2400 calories, still doing up to 60min cardio. The best thing was whacking in a 1000g of Test-350 on the Monday morning, my strength has nearly doubled this week, just done another 750mg of test this morning and thats me done for my rebound, hopefully I can get 5-6lb of lean tissue over the next 12weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Lol we all sound like a bunch of women on pmt week "I'm holding water blah blah blah!"
> 
> I only ended up binging out on the Sat night and all of sunday, then I have been back on the diet since monday but increasing calories from carbs. I have gone from 1600 calories and over this week built up to 2400 calories, still doing up to 60min cardio. The best thing was whacking in a 1000g of Test-350 on the Monday morning, my strength has nearly doubled this week, just done another 750mg of test this morning and thats me done for my rebound, hopefully I can get 5-6lb of lean tissue over the next 12weeks. :thumb:


Heh heh nice one mate, how long will your diet be? I'm up to around 3800-4200 calories as of today and fingers crossed that will sort my hunger out. God damn my huge appetite!!

Trained at the Ministry today because it has far better equipment than my gym for calves. It went like this:

Donkey Calf Raise 4 sets, plate 12x15, plate 14x13, plate 16x10, plate 18x8

Standing Calf Raise 3 sets, plate 26x11, 26x10, 26+20k x9

Sgl Calf Raise 2 sets, 8k x10, 14k x9

Then Quads

Hack Squat 4 sets, 80x15, 120x7, 120x7, drop set 120x5-80x5-40x6

Pivot leg press 1 rest pause set, 40x10-80x10-120x10-160x10-200x10/1 min rest then 200x12

Leg ext 4 sets, plate4x12, plate5x11, plate8x6, sgl leg-plate 1x7-4

Then 20 mins cardio and that was me done. :thumb:

On a side note of the diet i have bought some pearl barley today to try and it seems quite nice, it puffs up like sugar puffs  just not anywhere near as sweet!! I just have to find the nicest seasoning to have with it and as long as the gluten doesn't bother my stomach i will be giving this a run. :rockon:


----------



## GBLiz

I'll be looking at doing a 10 week diet this time round, I want to stay just shy of 13st 7lb. At the mo I'm weighing at 12st 6lb so i've only put on 6lb since last Saturday (I usually put on around 20lb in the first week lol) I plan on eating clean all week and on Sunday have 2-3 meals of what I want.

Kami (on wifes account)


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheat day today and as usual i am sitting here feeling very ill  , it has not got to the painful, have to lie down stage it usually reaches when i cheat but it is not far off!!

I don't know what comes over me, for someone who is so religious and strict day too day i seriously lose it on cheat meals lol

Gave the Mrs free reign to make whatever she wanted while i was at work and had:

1 x whole ciabatta garlic bread

2 x jumbo portions of lasagna with veg

2 x jumbo portions of blackberry and apple crumble with custard and clotted cream:thumbup1:

Chocolates and coffee and then about an hour after it was time for my meal 5 so i've just topped it all up with chicken, couscous, and broccoli!

Needless to say i now look like a pregnant pot bellied pig but hey ho its only once per week.

This morning was weigh day and i tipped the scales at 198.8 lb which is the maximum i want to be really and if it creeps much above this by next sunday i will be adjusting the diet to compensate.

Dave


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Gave the Mrs free reign to make whatever she wanted while i was at work and had:
> 
> 1 x whole ciabatta garlic bread
> 
> 2 x jumbo portions of lasagna with veg
> 
> 2 x jumbo portions of blackberry and apple crumble with custard and clotted cream:thumbup1:
> 
> Chocolates and coffee and then about an hour after it was time for my meal 5 so i've just topped it all up with chicken, couscous, and broccoli!


 :lol: :thumb: Loving it mate, I've just had the biggest BBQ you have ever seen then finished it off with a waffle and icecream:bounce: I do actually feel a bit sick lol........oh and I have the biggest moon face still


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> :lol: :thumb: Loving it mate, I've just had the biggest BBQ you have ever seen then finished it off with a waffle and icecream:bounce: I do actually feel a bit sick lol........oh and I have the biggest moon face still


Ha ha is it bigger than your 'before' pic you posted??

Man I would love barbecue but a) i had bloody work all day and B) i don't have a garden:thumbdown:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Man I would love barbecue but a) i had bloody work all day and B) i don't have a garden


 Mate next time I'm having one you and the missus can come down, the amount fo food we had and still bloody have is insane.....had a forerib of beef bone in and cut it into steaks:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Mate next time I'm having one you and the missus can come down, the amount fo food we had and still bloody have is insane.....had a forerib of beef bone in and cut it into steaks:lol:


 :thumb :Man i'm lovin the sound of that


----------



## hilly

the cheats sound good lads, i was actually sick last night after mine the dissapointing thing is i didnt eat no were near as much as i would normally such a shame as i had food their waiting for me to eat lol.

Im the same im strict all week but as soon as i start eating on sat or sunday night something comes over me and i just cnt stop


----------



## Biggerdave

Todays training was Delts and Chest and it went like this....

Delts:

Lateral raise 3 sets, 12.5x15, 15x12, drop set 17.5x8-12.5x7-7.5x7

Military press 4 sets, 40x12, 50x10, 60x6, drop set 60x4-40x4-barx6

Bent rear delt 3 sets, 15x15, 20x9, 20x8

Then chest:

Decline Smith 3 sets, 80x10, 100x6+1, drop set 100x4-60x4

Cable X Over 4 sets, 20x15, 25x14, 30x9, 35x8

Flat DB Press 4 sets, 20x8, 20x8, 17.5x11,15x12

Then the usual 20 mins cardio

Felt really good today, nice and strong after yesterdays cheat although i have been suffering with chronic acid stomach all day. :cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> the cheats sound good lads, i was actually sick last night after mine the dissapointing thing is i didnt eat no were near as much as i would normally such a shame as i had food their waiting for me to eat lol.
> 
> Im the same im strict all week but as soon as i start eating on sat or sunday night something comes over me and i just cnt stop


Its great aint it mate, i dont think it hurts really (except the pain n=in the belly sometimes) as i was cheating like this right up to my show! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

i was doing the same mate no harm IMO. Better to pig out for 3-5 hours one night a week then pickin at ****e all week like most i reckon.

good workout their mate gettin the 60's up or shoulders is very good


----------



## LittleChris

I think it was with the bar, as the drop set finishes with just the weight of the bar.

Nice journal you have here. Easy to follow


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> i was doing the same mate no harm IMO. Better to pig out for 3-5 hours one night a week then pickin at ****e all week like most i reckon.
> 
> good workout their mate gettin the 60's up or shoulders is very good





LittleChris said:


> I think it was with the bar, as the drop set finishes with just the weight of the bar.
> 
> Nice journal you have here. Easy to follow


Christ 60's in each hand lol, my gym doesn't even have 60k DB's!! Seriously as i've said before you could never accuse me of being strong, i just like to lift with very good form and touch wood avoid injury for years now.

Cheers Chris, first time i've ever done a journal. Obviously it will step up a notch come prep time.

Dave


----------



## hilly

ahh my bad lol i was guna say 60's would have been huge lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Well f*@k me guys we better all step up our game lol ......... The classic winner from Warrington.

Also prepped by JL:scared:


----------



## Goose

:lol: looks immense!


----------



## hilly

certainly dam impressive


----------



## Bobbytrickster

I think the Classic's is the class to watch this year guys, its going to be immense! The Scottish winner is a big guy too and I'm pretty sure we've got some other good physiques still to qualify:bounce:


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterdays training:

Back:

Wide grip chins 3 sets, BWx10, +7.5x7, Drop set +12.5x4-+5x3-+BWx2

Close grip pull downs 3 sets, 75x12, 85x8, 95x6

Db rows 4 sets, 25x13, 30x12, 35x8, 20x14

Sgl arm cable row 2 sets, 25x14, 35x10

Hamstrings:

Sgl leg lying curl 4 sets, plate 4x15, plate 5x15, plate 6x11, plate 7x6

Sldl 2 sets, 100x15, 140x5 (this was cut short due to my lower back problem causing the most painful pump in my spinal erectors i have ever had)

Dbl lying curl 1 set, plate 10x14

Then the usual 20 mins cardio.

Today i will be booking an appointment with a local osteopath to try and get to the bottom of my lower back problem because it is getting on my nerves now it is effecting my training.

I will give the osteopath a try as i have used a physio and a chiropractor both without much success on this particular problem.


----------



## hilly

bad news abou the back mate definatly a good idea seing the osteopath IMO


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Biggerdave said:


> Well f*@k me guys we better all step up our game lol ......... The classic winner from Warrington.
> 
> Also prepped by JL:scared:


 Fcuk he looks big for a classic!!


----------



## Origin

Bobbytrickster said:


> I think the Classic's is the class to watch this year guys, its going to be immense! *The Scottish winner is a big guy* too and I'm pretty sure we've got some other good physiques still to qualify:bounce:


Remember guys its not all about who's the biggest. Its about the whole package, if you got the condition/muscle seperation and more importantly the classic lines, symmetry and proportion your gonna stick out like a sore thumb, and thats IMO what is gonna get rewarded over guys who turn up in condition but dont have the shape for the class.


----------



## LOCUST

good journal mate, ill start following, i wonderd, i asked rob this too, why will you have to do a 14 week diet again ?

couldnt you stay fairly lean like 8-10 weeks out ? then do a shorter pre comp ?

if your not trying to put on to much size why do you need to get to 14 weeks out standard ?

just intrested ?


----------



## Biggerdave

LOCUST said:


> good journal mate, ill start following, i wonderd, i asked rob this too, why will you have to do a 14 week diet again ?
> 
> couldnt you stay fairly lean like 8-10 weeks out ? then do a shorter pre comp ?
> 
> if your not trying to put on to much size why do you need to get to 14 weeks out standard ?
> 
> just intrested ?


Hi Locust, welcome mate.

That is a good question and not one that i am going to provide a definitive answer I'm afraid!

I am staying fairly lean and probably, no definitely could get ready quicker but with 14 weeks to play with it allows for a lot of space to maneuver. It will also be a fairly easy (<LOL) run in meaning less muscle loss/stress etc i guess.

I just do what I'm told mate and that is one thing I've never thought to ask about:confused1:.

J might be around at some point with a clearer answer.

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Tri's, Bi's, and a little Abb's today then. I have decided to lower the volume on them as they both got battered with other muscle groups also this week.

Tri:

Inc skullcrushers 3 sets, Ez+20x15, +25x12, +30x5-Cgb +30x10

V bar pushdowns 2 sets, 30x15, 40x8

Sgl reverse p-downs, 1 set, 7.5x10

Bi:

Overhead cable curls 2 sets, 25x15, 35x8

Ez bar curls 2 sets, +20x15, +40x10

Abb:

4 sets of plank

3 sets of scissors

20 mins cardio to finish.

No training this weekend, it is also my first full weekend off in ages so I'm looking forward to chilling out and watching the moto gp on sun.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> why will you have to do a 14 week diet again ?





> I am staying fairly lean and probably, no definitely could get ready quicker but with 14 weeks to play with it allows for a lot of space to maneuver. It will also be a fairly easy (<LOL) run in meaning less muscle loss/stress etc i guess.


I agree with Dave, it will allow him to come in a bit slower enabling him to hold onto more tissue, J can also makes smaller changes and everything doesnt have to be as drastic as if you were well out of shape. Hey you might even have to eat more coming into the show:lol: now that would be amazing!!!!!

James advocates staying lean in the offseason anyway, its a lot less hard work that way!


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Hey you might even have to eat more coming into the show:lol: now that would be amazing!!!!!


I'm at a point now where my hunger is manageable and I'm not putting on loads of unnecessary weight but I'm also eating 150g more carbs per day than i started the diet on last time! :thumb:

If i can keep that going i have acres of room to play with come the start of the diet


----------



## Biggerdave

Weigh day today: 199.2lb @ 0800 this morning. That is a 0.4lb increase on last week, while that may not sound like much if it goes up by that each week that is still a 3lb increase by the time i start my diet.

On the plus side the increases to my carbs just over a week ago have made my appetite bearable. If i need to i could get away with dropping 50g carbs out again.

Overall a very good week, i have kicked my training up a gear and am now shifting some heavier weights again after being stuck in the higher rep rut that i started to prevent injury pre comp. And tomorrow is legs, i feel another trip to the Ministry is on the cards:devil2: :rockon:

The Mrs was in London with mates last night so today will be spent watching the Moto GP this morning, British Superbikes at lunch, and World supers early evening lol:thumb:

Also will be cooking our cheat meal for when she returns which today has a scottish theme;

Cock a leekie soup,

Haggis, neeps, tatties, with a whisky sauce,

Cacao mousse cake with cream

Dave


----------



## hilly

cheat meal sounds gd mate, im making meatballs with pasta and some homemade garlic bread i reckon and a couple of weight watchers desserts


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> cheat meal sounds gd mate, im making meatballs with pasta and some homemade garlic bread i reckon and a couple of weight watchers desserts


Dude i am such a sucker for garlic bread, i think this is probably the one thing i craved most when dieting!! I also think all the bread is part of why i gt such bad stomach aches at times.

Enjoy matey


----------



## hilly

yes mate i agree on the bread front ive cut it out completely now. i allow myself some for my cheat meal etc but thats it i dont eat any bread during the week at all.


----------



## Biggerdave

Well as usual i went totally overboard with the cheat Had three portions of the haggis, neeps and tatties with creamy whisky and mustard sauce, two and a half slices of the cacao mousse cake with the rest of the cream, and then me and the mrs polished off a tub of ben and jerrys half baked:whistling:

I now feel stuffed to [email protected]*k but very content:thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> Well as usual i went totally overboard with the cheat Had three portions of the haggis, neeps and tatties with creamy whisky and mustard sauce, two and a half slices of the cacao mousse cake with the rest of the cream, and then me and the mrs polished off a tub of ben and jerrys half baked:whistling:
> 
> I now feel stuffed to [email protected]*k but very content


Good stuff mate, love it!!! I'm feeling pretty sick too at the mo:thumb: I'm sure my stomach has shrunk sine the diet and comps, I'm sure I use to eat more than this:confused1:


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> Well as usual i went totally overboard with the cheat Had three portions of the haggis, neeps and tatties with creamy whisky and mustard sauce, two and a half slices of the cacao mousse cake with the rest of the cream, and then me and the mrs polished off a tub of ben and jerrys half baked:whistling:
> 
> I now feel stuffed to [email protected]*k but very content:thumb:


LMAO i did tghe exact same thing pal went totally OTT


----------



## Biggerdave

Well I had the ****tyest nights sleep for ages last night which left me barely able to keep my eyes open during my boring training day at work today, luckily it was a short day!

It was a hot night and i always overheat during the night after my cheat meal so last night i spent half the night swimming in sweat lol was a bit gross.

Today being another hot one made for a tough leg session, trained at ministry for the better leg and calf machines:

Quads:

Wide stance front squat 3 sets, 80x10, 100x5, 100x4, then wide stance back squats 1 set, 100x8.

I was a little disappointed with these as i am normally a lot stronger on leg but i think a combination of last night, the hot weather, and not having squatted much for a few weeks all took its toll. On a plus note i still felt it right where i wanted to with the wide stance.

45 leg press wide stance 3 sets, 160x15, 240x12, 280x6, then close stance 280x8.

Walking lunge across the car park 3 sets, 2x12k - 24 lunges, 20 lunges, 18 lunges - bodyweight 26 lunges

By now i was feeling very sick, not really due to the workout as it was quite crappy but due to the heat and yesterdays cheat meal.....

Calves:

Calf raise 4 sets, stack x15, stack +20x13, stack +40x9, stack +80x7

Donkey calf 3 sets, 14 plates x8, drop sets - 18 plates x8 - 14x7 - 10x6 - 6x10 - 2x14

20 mins steady state cardio and home

I have also dropped 50g carbs back out this week to see what effect it has on me.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good stuff big man, how's things you still staying pretty lean.

I'm still as round as a house:confused1: water retention is still bad, and couldn't get shoes on after cheat today lol

I know how you feel about beingtired, I had a crap nights sleep and actually had to go to the gents to have a 5 minute power nap.

Hot weather is definitely not good for car park lunges....good work though, I bet your quads were screaming:thumb:


----------



## daz8

Biggerdave said:


> Well f*@k me guys we better all step up our game lol ......... The classic winner from Warrington.
> 
> Also prepped by JL:scared:


I met this guy on Sunday and he looked awesome. He is going to be hard to beat at this years British Classic Class.

I am glad my wife and I are expecting a baby at the same time, so I cant compete this year and get blown away!!


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Good stuff big man, how's things you still staying pretty lean.
> 
> I'm still as round as a house:confused1: water retention is still bad, and couldn't get shoes on after cheat today lol
> 
> I know how you feel about beingtired, I had a crap nights sleep and actually had to go to the gents to have a 5 minute power nap.
> 
> Hot weather is definitely not good for car park lunges....good work though, I bet your quads were screaming:thumb:


Still fairly lean mate although today is prob not a good day to check it due to yesterdays blowout!!

How's your weight and strength going on your rebound??



daz8 said:


> I met this guy on Sunday and he looked awesome. He is going to be hard to beat at this years British Classic Class.
> 
> I am glad my wife and I are expecting a baby at the same time, so I cant compete this year and get blown away!!


Lol thats not the attitude fella (Although i know what you mean!!) I am just going to bring the best i can and the rest is up to the other competitors and the judges mate, cant do no more than your best


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> Still fairly lean mate although today is prob not a good day to check it due to yesterdays blowout!!
> 
> How's your weight and strength going on your rebound??


Going well mate, looking huge, but this water is seriously ****ing me off now. No doubt some is from the rebound but not this much.

Strengths through the roof as you would expect but I'm taking it easy, I don't want to do any damage as I'm worried I'm proabably not back to full fitness since the comp in term sof joints and tendons etc, we will have to asses how well I did when this water comes off lol:cursing:


----------



## LOCUST

do you guys feel you have gained much actul muscle in the rebound period ?

is it as good as they say as i start mine on monday !!

ill be reverting to a traditional push/pull/legs routing, all heavy, ive had enough of isolation struff, i never train that way.. only at the mo cos anything under 8 reps and my energys shot for the workout.

cant wait to deadlift and squat heavy again.


----------



## Origin

Alright guys, not posted for a few days, good to see you all eating well and cheating lol.

Me and the missus been busy at the Nabba finals as she competed in the toned figure, great day, great weather etc.

I'm glad your all kinda in the same boat in regards to when you cheat you go all out. This is what me and the wife did on Sunday, I had been holding out for 3weeks to have a total blow out, and my god we did (more so me), just all sugar, chocolate, shortbread cookies, magnum icecream, more chocolate!! I litrally lost all condition the next day, but have started to pull a little back......hmmmm.

In regards to training as Bobbytrickster said, you gotta take it easy even though you feel like 10men. I put my lower back out on rack pull deadlifts last week and couldn't train untill yesterday, but the rest has deffo done me some good.


----------



## hilly

What i have found effective training whise is to make sure im increasing weight each week on main things like squats/deads etc but only by 10kg and keeping reps above 6. i have been very tempted a few times to go all out for singles and doubles just to see how heavy i can get with all this strength but have managed not to so far as i did this last year and totally fooked my back and chest.

i did do this on shoulders 2 weeks ago actually and my neck is still tight now had to totally miss shoulders last week.

origin i feel ya on the cheat but my opinion is if you are totally bang on and strict all week then a total blow out once a week will do no damage the same as it didnt when we were dieting it certainly isnt now we are bulking even if trying to stay lean IMO


----------



## Biggerdave

LOCUST said:


> do you guys feel you have gained much actul muscle in the rebound period ?
> 
> is it as good as they say as i start mine on monday !!
> 
> ill be reverting to a traditional push/pull/legs routing, all heavy, ive had enough of isolation struff, i never train that way.. only at the mo cos anything under 8 reps and my energys shot for the workout.
> 
> cant wait to deadlift and squat heavy again.


I think i have mate but only time wil tell as it will only be a small amount. This is due to me not wanting to put on lots of extra from my rebound because of my weight limit, if i didnt have that restriction i feel i could easily have put on a lot of tissue

Like everyone else has said be carefull with the strength, i have remained pretty much injury free for years but since the show i have had a few niggles:cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Alright guys, not posted for a few days, good to see you all eating well and cheating lol.
> 
> Me and the missus been busy at the Nabba finals as she competed in the toned figure, great day, great weather etc.
> 
> I'm glad your all kinda in the same boat in regards to when you cheat you go all out. This is what me and the wife did on Sunday, I had been holding out for 3weeks to have a total blow out, and my god we did (more so me), just all sugar, chocolate, shortbread cookies, magnum icecream, more chocolate!! I litrally lost all condition the next day, but have started to pull a little back......hmmmm.
> 
> In regards to training as Bobbytrickster said, you gotta take it easy even though you feel like 10men. I put my lower back out on rack pull deadlifts last week and couldn't train untill yesterday, but the rest has deffo done me some good.


 :thumb: :thumb :Love it mate and untill i get told to stop doing it i will continue!! I hope it doesnt have any negative effect like making the midsection look worse?? It keeps me sane some weeks


----------



## supercell

Great journal Dave, glad to see your legendary cheats are still going strong.

After Rob gained 42lbs in 10 days I reckon the last thing on his mind is food now. He had a head the size of a basketball last time we trained!!!!

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> After Rob gained 42lbs in 10 days I reckon the last thing on his mind is food now. He had a head the size of a basketball last time we trained!!!


 :whistling: Its all water mate.....yours is fat!

Was chatting to Dvae today via text and it has actually got worse on my legs, and to help things along I have an insect bite on my calf that looks like its gone poisonous or something....great! :confused1:

Locust I definitely feel I'm adding mass but with all this water at the mo, its bloody hard to tell!


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> For me personally its where my physique is this year. At 5' 9" i would have to be somewhere around the top end of the U90's to be competitive and i'm not there yet.
> 
> That said i still wanted to compete and gain the experience so that fits quite nicely into the classic category.
> 
> I'm sure there are many reasons people compete in the classics, some may not want to carry the mass you need to to be competitive in the weight categories....Some may not like that look....
> 
> Thats me personally matey
> 
> Dave


Nice journal dave.

im in a pretty similar position. i want to compete soon but at 5,8ft and 84kg i would probably look bang out of place in the weight categories - as it is i probably need to put some more size on before doing the classics :confused1:


----------



## GBLiz

Biggerdave said:


> :thumb: :thumb :Love it mate and untill i get told to stop doing it i will continue!! I hope it doesnt have any negative effect like making the midsection look worse?? It keeps me sane some weeks


 :thumb :Absolutely, as Hilly said when your dieting you gotta have that one meal where you blow out. Mine was alot more structured so I never went overboard. As long as you keep tight all week on the diet the cheat shouldnt be too bad on the abs. Definately keeps you feeling sane and human, plus the cheat makes me want to stick to eating clean till the Sunday!


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> Nice journal dave.
> 
> im in a pretty similar position. i want to compete soon but at 5,8ft and 84kg i would probably look bang out of place in the weight categories - as it is i probably need to put some more size on before doing the classics :confused1:


How lean are you mate?

Remember its not all about size its the illusion you create a lot of the time, you could have a small bone structure and look a lot bigger at the same weight or lighter than someone else with a larger frame.

I would say go for it when you feel ready in yourself, don't worry about where you think you'll place just get the experience and enjoy it. You will learn so much about your body.

And for the record you are only 1" shorter than me and i competed at 81.5K so your prob not as far off as you think:thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz

Finally here's some comparisons of the top 3 at the scottish show- left to right, Kami (2nd) then 3rd place, then Harry Ogg (1st)


----------



## Biggerdave

A couple of hectic days the last few so two workouts and a few changes to update on here.

On wednesday i trained Chest, this would normally be done with Delts but recently my Tri's have been struggling to recover from being trained separately from chest so i have brought the two together.

I did not train my Tri's this week however to give them a little time to recover, i also tried to stay away from any chest exercise that would recruit too much Tri.

Chest:

Incline flye 4 sets, 15x12, 17.5x10, 20x10, 20x8

Pec deck 3 sets, 30x12, 30x10, drops set 35x6-25x6-15x4

Cable x over 4 sets, 35x10, 25x11, upwards style 15x7, 10x12

20 minutes steady state cardio and that was it on wednesday. I also went for my first appointment at the osteopath about my back which was a mix of good and bad.

My injury is as i thought ie not very bad and the symptoms i am getting are due to numerous small problems. A few of the vertebrae in my upper back are a bit tight and some of the lower ones are a bit overworked. He did some soft tissue work and some cracking of the back then showed me some stretches to do each day. I have another appointment with him next week.

The bad part started when i then sat in the car to go to work, i started to get the ache that is my symptom only this time it came as bad as it has ever been. Very annoying having only just had work done to help:cursing: I am thinking however it may be one of those things that gets slightly worse before it gets better due to the manipulation on the area in question during treatments. We shall see, fingers crossed


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterdays workout was Back and Ham's,

Back:

Bar rows 4 sets, 80x15, 100x12, 120x7, drop set 120x6-90x7-60x10 to rep out

DB rows 3 sets, 30x13, 35x12, 40x11

Underhand pulldowns 4 sets, 70x10, 80x8, 90x6, drop set 90x4-75x5-50x6

Cable pullovers 1 set, 25x6

Then Hams, couldn't risk SLDL due to the back but this left me a bit limited in my gym:

Dbl lying curl 4 sets, 10plates x14, 12plates x10, 14plates x6+2, drop set 14plates x5 - 10plates x5 - 7plates x6

DB SLDL 3 sets, 25k Dbells x 15, 35k's x 12, drop set 45k's x 6 - 30k's x 6 - 20k's x 5

Swiss ball curls 1 set, body weight x 5

Even the light DB SLDL's were pumping my back up something chronic:sad: but i am sitting here with a nice ache so its not a total loss.

I then did my 20 mins steady state cardio and home.

Since dropping the 50g carb out my diet i do feel hungrier again but so far this is manageable. I think i have either leaned up a little or dropped a little water which is good. Weigh day on sunday will confirm this.


----------



## LittleChris

Chap on those pictures carries a fair bit more mass than the others doesn't he. Nice conditioning as well.

What is the cause of this lower back pain? Sounds like a major inconvenience.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good stuff mate, watch that injury. I'm loving your bar rows stes, looks intense :thumb:

How you looking, you leaner than you have been in previous off sesons? When does the prep start??

You will be glad to know my water has gone:thumb: feel so much better, looking quite nice and lean, now to get growing


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Chap on those pictures carries a fair bit more mass than the others doesn't he. Nice conditioning as well.
> 
> What is the cause of this lower back pain? Sounds like a major inconvenience.


I think i remember Kami saying that that bloke is quite tall Chris which obviously allows him to carry more mass.

Its weird for the sake of a little more height you seem to be allowed to carry an excessive amount more weight. I cant remember exactly but Rob is something like 3 inches taller than me but his maximum weight was something ridiculous like nearly a stone more:confused1: :confused1:

My back.... well i cannot pin the cause on anything in particular. It started last year then went while i dieted, now it is back again. It is an inconvenience more than anything.



Bobbytrickster said:


> Good stuff mate, watch that injury. I'm loving your bar rows stes, looks intense :thumb:
> 
> How you looking, you leaner than you have been in previous off sesons? When does the prep start??
> 
> You will be glad to know my water has gone:thumb: feel so much better, looking quite nice and lean, now to get growing


Hey buddy bet that feels like a weight off your mind, or your body lol

What kind of split you on now?

I'm probably as lean as i started the last diet but with maybe a lb or so extra tissue..... we shall see. I'm in a good place because i'm eating more than i started on last time

Prep starts 13th July, think its 5 weeks on monday:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

workouts look good and good to see your taking it easy and working round that injry as i no myself how annoying these things can be. not long till the diet starts.

Whats on the cards for cheat this weekend then. Im going to toby carvery i reckon to see if i can eat them out of roasties.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> workouts look good and good to see your taking it easy and working round that injry as i no myself how annoying these things can be. not long till the diet starts.
> 
> Whats on the cards for cheat this weekend then. Im going to toby carvery i reckon to see if i can eat them out of roasties.


That is in the lap of the gods (Well the mrs anyway) this week as i have given her free reign to make whatever she like again! I was very impressed with her lasagne a couple of weeks ago so she gets another chance

I am however making pudding, they had Philadelphia on have price in Tesco this week so a big baked vanilla cheesecake is on the cards, i also have some raisins soaked in rum that i forgot to put in last weeks pudding so these will be going in the mix:thumb:

No work today so just chilling out watching the grand prix, then some twenty/20 cricket and eating lol!

Dave


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> I was very impressed with her lasagne a couple of weeks ago so she gets another chance
> 
> I am however making pudding, they had Philadelphia on have price in Tesco this week so a big baked vanilla cheesecake is on the cards, i also have some raisins soaked in rum that i forgot to put in last weeks pudding so these will be going in the mix:thumb:
> 
> No work today so just chilling out watching the grand prix, then some twenty/20 cricket and eating lol!
> 
> Dave


Love that mate, Carrie can have another go as she past the cheat meal challenge! It does get like that though, its such a massive day, you don't want to waste a cheat:laugh:

You're quite the domestic goddess mate:whistling: cheesecake sounds nice.

For me as the weather is bit colder this week its roast time. Got a lovely stuffed loin of pork from a supplier and am going to do a bit of slow roasted belyy too:thumb: plus all the usual roast trimmings. Then dessert a homemade apple and oat toffee crumble with some creme anglaise, and if I'm not puking by then its some cheese and biscuits:thumb:

God I love sundays:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Love that mate, Carrie can have another go as she past the cheat meal challenge! It does get like that though, its such a massive day, you don't want to waste a cheat:laugh:
> 
> You're quite the domestic goddess mate:whistling: cheesecake sounds nice.
> 
> For me as the weather is bit colder this week its roast time. Got a lovely stuffed loin of pork from a supplier and am going to do a bit of slow roasted belyy too:thumb: plus all the usual roast trimmings. Then dessert a homemade apple and oat toffee crumble with some creme anglaise, and if I'm not puking by then its some cheese and biscuits:thumb:
> 
> God I love sundays:lol:


OMG that sounds nice mate, apple and oat toffee crumble might have to borrow that recipe sometime lol!!

You know how it is, it only comes around once per week, once every 42 meals.... Its a big deal and i find the preparation half the fun 

I discovered i like cooking through this game:thumb:

Why cant everyday be sunday:lol:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> Why cant everyday be sunday:lol:


Amen to that brother:w00t:................ :clap:


----------



## Biggerdave

Ugh I'm not even gonna bore you all with how full i feel right now!!

Carrie made us a indoor barbecue with kebab skewers of lamb, haloumi cheese and veg with a burger, sausages, chips, coleslaw and a corn cob. We then had some rum raisin vanilla cheesecake which i swear made me a bit tipsy (the raisins had been soaking up the rum for over a week and had tripled in size) and a couple of those new magnum temptations to finish. Was very nice indeed.

Looking forward to next week, i have monday and tuesday off work which is nice.

Having eaten the last two weeks totally gluten free i am now going to have a couple of weeks eating lots of gluten to work out for sure if i have a minor intolerance as i think i may (think it makes me a bit bunged up and sluggish).

Weight this morning was 199.2lb which is - 0.2lb from last week:beer:. This would figure as i dropped carbs by 50g per day last week although i am not sure how accurate the weight is due to working very late last night and having an extra meal. Whatever i feel a little leaner so its looking good and i will keep it at the current values for this week.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> How lean are you mate?
> 
> Remember its not all about size its the illusion you create a lot of the time, you could have a small bone structure and look a lot bigger at the same weight or lighter than someone else with a larger frame.
> 
> I would say go for it when you feel ready in yourself, don't worry about where you think you'll place just get the experience and enjoy it. You will learn so much about your body.
> 
> And for the record you are only 1" shorter than me and i competed at 81.5K so your prob not as far off as you think:thumbup1:


No idea to be honest probably around 12-15% :lol:

theres some pictures in my journal -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60405-under-construction-3.html


----------



## Biggerdave

After 2 days eating a lot of gluten (my carb sources for this two week period will only be oats, pearl barley, cous cous, wholemeal bread, and bulgar wheat) the only thing i have noticed so far is an increase in acid reflux, this could be down to the gluten or it could not so i will carry on for now.

I have suffered with acid reflux a bit since the show and i think it did get better during my period of no gluten but it is not a side effect i really thought about so i cannot be sure about it.

Training yesterday was Delt and Bi's:

Delts:

Seated DB press 4 sets, 20x14, 25x7, 25x6, standing arnold press drop set 17.5x5 - 12.5x3 - 6x6

Seated lateral raise (feet up) 3 sets, 7x17, 10x11, rest pause 10x9-6-3

Incline rear delt 3 sets, 12.5x15, 15x15, 20x11

rear delt pulls 1 set, 50x15

Bi's

DB curls 3 sets, 12.5x14, 15x11, 17.5x8

Reverse EZ curl 3 sets, +20x12, +25x15, +35x11

Hammer curl 1 set, 10x13

20 mins steady state cardio.

Today i had my second appointment at the osteopath and we are both pleased with how things are coming along. I had a couple of bad days after the treatment last week which i was kinda expecting due to him aggravating the area but since then it has felt better.

I have good hopes of finally sorting the problem out and ripping the sh1t out of some heavy SLDL's:thumb:

Final day off today and hopefully an early night tonight as up for work at around 0400 tomorrow. All food is prepped already so no need to rush around


----------



## Biggerdave

Quads and Calves trained at the Ministry today 

Calves:

Calf raise 4 sets, stack +20 x14, +40 x 11, +60 x 9, rest pause +80 x 7-4-3

Seated calf 2 sets, 30x15, 50x10

Donkey calf 3 sets, 18 plate x9, 16x8, drop set 14x7 - 11x6 - 7x4

Quads:

Leg ext 3 sets, 10 plates x 15, 12x9, drop set 12x8 - 10x5 - 8x5 - 5x4

Leg press 4 sets, 160x15, 200x15, 240x13, 280x12

Hack squat 4 sets, 80x9, 100x5, 100x5, 140x Fail

Single leg ext 1 set, plate 2x12

20 minutes steady state cardio.

I have pretty much made up my mind now that i do have a small problem with gluten as the last three days i have been eating it i have been getting acid reflux, stomach bloating, and really smellly farts.

I will continue eating it for a few days but am having a digestive enzyme cap with each meal to see if this helps but as of this weekend i will pretty much stop it again for the foreseeable. The only gluten i will regularly eat will be my oats for breakfast as i seem to be ok with just the 1 meal containing gluten per day. At least i know now. There are plenty of things available to replace carb sources with.


----------



## Biggerdave

MMM just had an impromptu cheat, decided to treat us cos i sold me bike so got a Pizza hut delivery. Tried one of those Teminator Pizza's, quite nice although i think i prefer Domino's. Now I'm scraping around in the cupboard to satisfy my sweet craving because we don't really have anything like that in th house:rolleyes:

Have to put up with my inner demons telling me i've [email protected] up for the rest of the night though:cursing: even though its only one meal out of 40 odd!! Dame this obsessive mind of mine


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Have to put up with my inner demons telling me i've [email protected] up for the rest of the night though:cursing: even though its only one meal out of 40 odd!! Dame this obsessive mind of mine


 :lol: PMSL i can relate to that, i once didnt train for a week because i had a pizza...

1 pizza = 1 beer = 6 beers = hangover = poor diet day after & no prepped meals = no will to train as diet was poor = pizza/kebab.... it just snowballedops:

get some sugar free jelly to stave off the sweet cravings.


----------



## hilly

haha funny those demons aint they we are fcked up in the head i reckon.

I mean when you think about it 99% of the world do that a few times a week maybe not take out but eat like that if not daily and we feel bad once or twice a week when in reality bulking like we are it will proberly do more good than bad.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> MMM just had an impromptu cheat, decided to treat us cos i sold me bike so got a Pizza hut delivery. Tried one of those Teminator Pizza's, quite nice although i think i prefer Domino's. Now I'm scraping around in the cupboard to satisfy my sweet craving because we don't really have anything like that in th house:rolleyes:
> 
> Have to put up with my inner demons telling me i've [email protected] up for the rest of the night though:cursing: even though its only one meal out of 40 odd!! Dame this obsessive mind of mine


Love it mate, yeah Domino's for me too, where you can have a pizza with 2 different toppings....hmmmmm.

Don't worry mate, as said its only one out of 40, just don't tell J :whistling: He's away for the week so you should be ok lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Lol yeah my lips are sealed..... it wont be happening in 5 weeks time for sure! As Hilly said it probably even done a little good


----------



## hilly

ohh and dominoes kicks ass for me. I prefer it over any other pizza its not greasy at all.

however dominoes used to do a warm cinnamon bread dessert that they dont do any more which i was gutted amout but pizza hut do a very very good banofee pie and ice cream.

dam im hungry role on sat nandos for me


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> however dominoes used to do a warm cinnamon bread dessert that they dont do any more which i was gutted


 I'm loving the sound of that mate....bugger!


----------



## hilly

tell me about it, used to come with a warm icing dip as well. i have seen me eat 2 after a little joint or 2 when i used to be less dedicated shall we say lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Friday was Chest and Tri's. First time I've trained Tri's for a couple of weeks due to a little niggle last week. I also trained with the manager of my gym and will be doing so once a week or so to help push me a bit and to give him a little more motivation as he has by his own admission "been ticking over lately".

He is not a bodybuilder anymore but used to be and knows the score

Chest:

Incline bench 3 sets, 80x13, 100x5+1, drop set 100x4-70x2-50x5

Flat DB 4 sets, 17.5x15, 22.5x12, 25x8, 25x8

Inc cable flye 4 sets, 10x15, 10x12, 10x14, 12.5x9

Triceps:

CGB 3 sets, 50x14, 70x5, drops set 70x4 - 40x6 - 20x9

Pushdowns 3 sets, 30x14, 40x7, rest pause 35x7 - 4 - 2

20 mins steady state cardio

Today my chest is battered. My triceps ache a little but not too much.

As you can see from my weights lifted these are two of my weakest muscles, they also seem to just come to a point where they stop working very quickly and even if i lower the weight considerably they dont have anything left in them:confused1: Unlike my stronger muscles where i get tired but can still grind a few more out...


----------



## Biggerdave

Weigh day sunday - 203lb exactly. This is an increase of 3.6lb on last week but most of this will be water due to my extra cheat meal on thursday.

Sundays cheat meal was relatively tame due to the above. Had a feta and herb crusted rack of lamb with a greek salad and then a xmas pud that had been maturing in the cupboard for a few months with cream for dessert. Then and a couple of cinnamon bagels because i was still hungry.

Today should have been back and ham's but due to rushing around selling my bike i have not had time and this will now be done tomorrow.

I have once again removed most of the gluten from my diet, all that remains is the oats for breakfast. This will be how it is from now on, only gluten will be breakfast and cheat meals and both of those will be eaten with a couple of digestive enzyme caps. Don't think i will need to go any more drastic than this for the time being.


----------



## Galtonator

Pizza is horrible. GLad you doing well big man


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> Pizza is horrible. GLad you doing well big man


Cheers fella :thumbup1:

Had my third appointment with the osteopath today, it is definitely helping now. Hopefully a few more sessions and it will be sorted  Its bloody expensive every week :cursing:

So i trained yesterdays workout today due to a hectic day yesterday. I also added Bi's into the mix so that i don't need to do them tomorrow, the day after back.

It was a tough session, i only finished nights at 0600 this morning and woke myself at 1200 so as not to waste my first day off.

Back, Ham's, and Bi:

Started with deadlifts 3 sets, 140x12, 180x9, 220x2. Very happy with these as i have not trained deadlifts for probably 6 months. My lower back was still very pumped though due to my niggling injury.

Then moved on to Ham's:

Standing leg curl 4 sets, 5 plate x 15, 10x15, 15x13, drop set 20x10 - 12.5x8 - 5x7

Seated ham curl 2 sets, 6 plate x 20, 10x10

Lying curl 4 sets, 8 plate x 12, 10x9, 12x6, drop set 12x5 - 8x6 - 4x7

Then returned to finish back off:

Underhand chins 3 sets, body weight x 8 - 7 - 7

Wide chins 3 sets, body weight x 6 - 5 - 4

Machine rows 3 sets, 120x14, 140x12, drop set 160x7 - 120x6 - 80x4

To finish it was Bi's:

Machine preacher 3 sets, 6 plate x 14, 8x9, 10x5

Hammer curls 2 sets, 12x11, 14x10

20 minutes steady state cardio and home for a nice juicy rump steak and sweet potato wedges:thumb:

Overall very pleased with the workout. My back was still hindering my workout a little hence why i didn't even attempt any stiff leg deads, however it is definitely getting better

Saw Rob (Bobbytrickster) briefly at the end for a little chat which was nice and he is looking massive compared to a few weeks ago :cool2: Gotta love when you can have a proper rebound post show. Nice work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> Saw Rob (Bobbytrickster) briefly at the end for a little chat which was nice and he is looking massive compared to a few weeks ago :cool2: Gotta love when you can have a proper rebound post show. Nice work mate :thumbup1:


 :thumb: Cheers mate, feeling massive too at the mo looked hug in the gym when I was pu,ped and strength is through the roof:bounce: Don't want it to stop mate ha ha


----------



## hilly

workout looks good mate i just hit 220 for 1 on deads for the first time today i was well chuffed lol.

good news on the improvments with the osteopath


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> workout looks good mate i just hit 220 for 1 on deads for the first time today i was well chuffed lol.
> 
> good news on the improvments with the osteopath


Cheers dude. Good lifting fella, i love deads always been my favorite lift


----------



## LittleChris

Any pictures coming soon bud?


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Any pictures coming soon bud?


Yeah probably a couple weeks mate, to coincide with the start of the diet phase. Just have to find somewhere with reasonable lighting to take them


----------



## Magic Torch

When are you starting your diet dave? I make Monday 27th July 12 weeks out from the Brits, which is when I am starting mine 

I have been getting back in to my eggs, oats and whey in the mornings and rice and chicken/turkey in the afternoon to get in to the right mind set again, while still enjoying a varied evening meal. Going to start calorie counting properly from next week...

I'm planning a massive binge/**** up on the sat before my diet to say goodbye to fun for the 12 weeks following it hahaha


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> When are you starting your diet dave? I make Monday 27th July 12 weeks out from the Brits, which is when I am starting mine
> 
> Monday 13th June mate, 14 weeks out. Is only 3.5 weeks away:wacko:
> 
> I have been getting back in to my eggs, oats and whey in the mornings and rice and chicken/turkey in the afternoon to get in to the right mind set again, while still enjoying a varied evening meal. Going to start calorie counting properly from next week...
> 
> Sounds good mate, what's your condition stayed like? Oh and what happened to your journal??? :confused1:
> 
> I'm planning a massive binge/**** up on the sat before my diet to say goodbye to fun for the 12 weeks following it hahaha


I'm going for the sunday before, gonna have a lovely cooked breakfast in the morning with plenty of toast and then take Carrie out for dinner somewhere in the evening. After all she has 14 weeks of hungry, winging, narky Dave to put up with


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> I'm going for the sunday before, gonna have a lovely cooked breakfast in the morning with plenty of toast and then take Carrie out for dinner somewhere in the evening. After all she has 14 weeks of hungry, winging, narky Dave to put up with


14 weeks...ouch!!! I might start then too, meeting DB Friday for training (try to train with him every couple of weeks, but will be once a week when I start prepping - not sure if he knows it yet haha) will see what he thinks then.

Condition is always good, I am naturally skinny and never put fat on, water sometimes but dont do fat! Always have abs, and lines etc.

I deleted my journal, it was too stop start and work has been manic so couldn't keep it up, I hate it when they are like that and dont flow!

Will start again when I prep I think, although journals are just full of muscle worshipers asking for update pics. NO, ITS OFF SEASON, I'M HAIRY, HAVE NO TAN AND NO DEFINITION.....I THINK I'D RATHER NOT!!!!! PMSL :lol:

That sounds like an awesome day mate, Pancakes with syrup, bagels with scrambled eggs and bacon! that is mine I think!! KFC for lunch then out for dinner  yum yum!


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> That sounds like an awesome day mate, Pancakes with syrup, bagels with scrambled eggs and bacon! that is mine I think!! KFC for lunch then out for dinner  yum yum!


Oh **** pancakes, forgot about those.... you got me thinkin now!! 

On a side not i always told myself i dont like bagels but had a couple of cinnamon and raisin ones on sunday with various things spread on them, well tasty!!

I think the journal is a good idea for the diet, gives me something else to look at on the internet other than food!! Dont even have the energy for porn half the time:lol:


----------



## hilly

cinnamon and raisen bagels are class. you have made me crave them bad now i aint had any for months.


----------



## Biggerdave

Lol, i had two cut in half with peanut butter on one, marg on one, and lemon curd on the other two!!! Each had its own charms


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL I love those bagels! we get them at work every morning and just-got-out-the-oven hot pastries and Danish's!! Plus the fridge is always stocked with every kind of yoghurt, and the receptionist puts out chocolates and crisps and hot popcorn at 2pm every day.....I love them all!! What am I gonna do when it comes to diet....pure evil....pure evil...arghhhhhhh

Sorry....i'm better now..... 

Yeah the journal is good to keep track of things, I prob will do one - once I have things to write in other than........ate crap, went to the gym, talked to the bird behind reception, lifted two weights....had a sauna.....went to nandos, went home and watched Lost, abused the female with my love stick, went to bed.....repeat until July LMAO

Nah I'm not that bad have been eating and training hard but I do enjoy myself too! will defo be emailing you for someone to vent with tho Dave once this whole thing kicks off !


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I love those bagels! we get them at work every morning and just-got-out-the-oven hot pastries and Danish's!! Plus the fridge is always stocked with every kind of yoghurt, and the receptionist puts out chocolates and crisps and hot popcorn at 2pm every day.....I love them all!! What am I gonna do when it comes to diet....pure evil....pure evil...arghhhhhhh
> 
> Sorry....i'm better now.....
> 
> Yeah the journal is good to keep track of things, I prob will do one - once I have things to write in other than........ate crap, went to the gym, talked to the bird behind reception, lifted two weights....had a sauna.....went to nandos, went home and watched Lost, abused the female with my love stick, went to bed.....repeat until July LMAO
> 
> Nah I'm not that bad have been eating and training hard but I do enjoy myself too! will defo be emailing you for someone to vent with tho Dave once this whole thing kicks off !


^ lol

Look forward to it pal:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Trained Delts yesterday, no Bi's as i added them on to tuesdays back session because i did not want to train Back one day and Bi's the next.

Seated smith press 3 sets, 60x11, 60x8, 60x7

Standing DB press 2 sets, 20x7, drop set 17.5x8 - 12.5x4

Upright row 3 sets, 40x12, 50x8, 50x8

Lateral raise 2 sets, 15x9, 12.5x9

Incline rear delt 2 sets, 20x15, 20x12

Was not a bad session but unfortunately before heading to the gym i was reading WRT's journal, the git is 19 yrs old, 210 @ 5'9", natural, and military pressing 100+ for reps then on to 40+ DB's for reps etc etc etc........ I left the gym feeling pretty pathetic and weak lol.

Normally i do not let this bother me as i am a bodybuilder and not fussed about strength but this was so much in excess of what i can lift it got to me a little!!

Apart from that was a good day. Diet was spot on as usual. Jumped on the scales quickly this morning and am still up a few lbs more than i want to be if this has not gone by sunday then i will drop another 50 or so carbs for a while.

Just got to wait in for a meat delivery today including two Mcsweens Haggis's for cheat meals in the future best haggis i've tried:thumb:


----------



## hilly

dont worry about the strength mate it will come with time and as you said your a bodybuilder.

How many carbs are you having per day at the moment


----------



## Biggerdave

400 grams mate 350 from low gi sources plus 50 from various fruit


----------



## hilly

dam i cant wait to start bulking properyl after my holiday. i still havnt took my carbs past 200-220 yet since finishing my diet 6 weeks ago. think im loosing my mind


----------



## Biggerdave

The plus/negative of a super fast metabolism mate My weight is creeping up very slowly but this is mainly due to excessive cheat meals!

I need most of what I'm eating just to hold my weight and not be starving all the time:thumb:

The down side though is the amount i would have to eat to get massive, go on cry me a river lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Fridays session was quads and calves trained at my gym this week.

It was quite a warm day with no air con in the gym and i had been up since 0400 so fairly hard work but those are the sessions that make us!

Quads:

Back squats 3 sets, 100x12, 120x11, 140x7 Back was well and truly pumped solid by now so moved on....

Leg press 3 sets, 220x12, 270x10, 320x7

Leg ext 3 sets, 9 plates x 11, 7x14, 5x17

Sissy squats 2 sets, bw x 8, bw x 8

Not too unhappy with the squatting as i have not done them for quite some time due to my back

Calves:

Seated calf 4 sets, 40x20, 50x15, 60x9, 70x7

Sgl toe press 2 sets, 40x14, 60x12

Sgl calf raise 2 sets, 8x9, 6x12

Calves were shot after this and refused to move anymore despit the low weight!

Did my 20 mins steady state cardio.

In the evening we went to the in laws for a bbq, i decided to have my cheat there this week instead of sunday which now means i have to go 9 days before my next one:cursing:

Didn't go overboard with the cheat although it does mean i wont get a accurate weigh in on sunday again this week. I have a feeling i am a few lbs heavier than i would like to be and may drop cal's a little this week see what happens.


----------



## Biggerdave

Weight today is pretty irrelevant as i cheated on friday this week and am holding the added water still from this.

That said i still did it and was 205.2lb at 0800 this morning.

I am dropping 20g fat from my diet this week and will not be cheating until next sunday now so will get an accurate idea of where i am then.

3 weeks tomorrow until the official start of the prep and i don't want to be over 200lb if i can help it by then.


----------



## ares1

sounds like a good weekend!

are you worried at all that you will come in slightly overweight?


----------



## Biggerdave

No mate I'm not worried about this to be honest. During the last diet i was ahead of where i needed to be throughout so combined with a long prep of 14 weeks i will have plenty of time to get all i need off.

I had 1 kilo left in my weight limit last time plus i plan be a little leaner and dryer this time so even if i have put muscle on this past few weeks i should still come in under as i estimate i had 3-4lbs room if i needed it at pompey and there is no way I've put on that much muscle

If i am over my weight James can worry about that

Mondays workout. Trained with Ian the owner of my gym again. Great session and have nice doms in both my Chest and Tri's this week.

Chest:

Inc DB 4 sets, 22.5x15, 30x13, 35x7+1, 30x8

Decline smith 3 sets, 60x12, 60x10+2, 60x10+1 Supersetted with:

Inc flye 3 sets, 10x10, 10x10, 10x9.

Triceps:

Dips 3 sets, BWx13, BWx8, BWx7

EZ Overhead extension 3 sets, bar+20x15, +30x6, drop set +30x5 - +20x5 - +10x10.

Finished off with my usual 20 mins steady state cardio.

Really enjoyed the session. I've trained alone for so long now sometimes forget how nice it is to have someone to train with and push you that little more. Ian and i are at a similar strength level so it benefits both of us.

My hunger is more noticeable this week due to lowering Kcals but it is manageable still. I did have a cheeky go on the scales this morning and i am heading the right direction so overall very pleased:thumbup1:

Training Back and Ham's with J later, look forward to catching up with him.


----------



## Magic Torch

You will defo make the weight mate, like you say, better to come in tighter and there are plenty of things to do to lose the weight, colonic by james outside the ministry is one of his favourites I believe haha 

What is it now two weeks until prep starts? Ouch! You got some good cheat meals lined up for the next couple of weeks?

Say Hi to james for me!

J


----------



## Biggerdave

I often wondered what that hose was for lol....

Its 3 weeks mate, tbh I'm not going to go mad (even more mad!) untill the last day before as I am a little heavier than i want to be and I'm a wee bit OCD about things like that!!

That said though my cheats are pretty mad anyway got a bbq this weekend for my uncle's bday, he eats more than me and is best mates with a local butcher:beer:good times lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Had a great training session with James today, he is looking very well after his holiday:thumb:

I cant really be bothered to write down what i do when i'm trained as usually chatting instead so from what i can remember.....

Deads (no straps for a change), 140x10, 180x6, 200x2, 225x1, 180x6 (very happy here as i always deads strapped up and my grip held up fine)

Underhand pulldowns 3 sets with a triple drop set to finish

Wide pulldowns 3 sets

Charles Glass style cable pullovers FST-7 to finish

Hamstrings:

Seated ham curl 4 sets, 10 plates x 10, 12x10, 14x10, 16x10

JL style glute/ham raise 3 sets of 15 (nearly had cramp in my ar5e after these)

That was it, didn't have time for cardio pwo today so i will do that before bed tonight on my cross trainer.


----------



## ares1

Nice deads there mate! V.jealous of the BBQ, if the weather holds I think I might have to do one this weekend aswell...

nothing beats a BBQ'd steak


----------



## Magic Torch

You kidding CW...its supposed to p1ss it down tomorrow - and I booked the day off to have a long weekend! Still on the upside its a good day for the gym haha, and I need to catch Mr Dave up 

I am actually loving the weather so I hope it does hold on, I have a little garden (I live in Clapham so thats rare lol) and it has been sooo nice this week sitting out having dinner 'al fresco'....BBQ this weekend would top it all off 

Nice deads there Dave :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> You kidding CW...its supposed to p1ss it down tomorrow - and I booked the day off to have a long weekend! Still on the upside its a good day for the gym haha, and I need to catch Mr Dave up
> 
> I am actually loving the weather so I hope it does hold on, I have a little garden (I live in Clapham so thats rare lol) and it has been sooo nice this week sitting out having dinner 'al fresco'....BBQ this weekend would top it all off
> 
> Nice deads there Dave :thumb:


Sunday is supposed to be 23° up in Barnet, so thats BBQ weather in my books >18° will do 

Dont get much time to enjoy the garden during the week as commuting and training takes up most of my evenings :cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

Looks like tomorrow and sat are gonna p1ss down but sunday should be ok again:clap: fingers crossed

MT you sure you'll be able to drag yourself away from guitar hero long enough to train


----------



## Magic Torch

CarbWhore said:


> Sunday is supposed to be 23° up in Barnet, so thats BBQ weather in my books >18° will do
> 
> Dont get much time to enjoy the garden during the week as commuting and training takes up most of my evenings :cursing:


Dude I dont miss my commute!! My first show prep I was travelling 4 hours a day, training 2-3 with cardio and preping all my meals etc...I feel your pain!



Biggerdave said:


> Looks like tomorrow and sat are gonna p1ss down but sunday should be ok again:clap: fingers crossed
> 
> MT you sure you'll be able to drag yourself away from guitar hero long enough to train


LOL yeah Sat isn't so bad as I am helping my GF with a trade fair, Sun is defo BBQ time  its just tomo I will be bummed about, guess I'll just have to stay in bed and do cardio :whistling: 

Hahaha mate I finished Guitar hero on hard yesterday! well proud!! :lol: Started watching Lost now...that's my new way to relax, yes I am a geek :laugh:


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> guess I'll just have to stay in bed and do cardio :whistling:
> 
> Hahaha mate I finished Guitar hero on hard yesterday! well proud!! :lol: Started watching Lost now...that's my new way to relax, yes I am a geek :laugh:


Remember to swap hands fella.... got to watch that symmetry for Oct!!

Dude i love Lost, can't wait for the final 2 series:thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Dude I dont miss my commute!! My first show prep I was travelling 4 hours a day, training 2-3 with cardio and preping all my meals etc...I feel your pain!


Yeah ive gotten used to it now - preparation is key, i feel a bit sorry for the VIP though as she doesnt get to spend much time with me during the week :whistling:



Magic Torch said:


> Sun is defo BBQ time


AMEN!



Magic Torch said:


> Hahaha mate I finished Guitar hero on hard yesterday! well proud!! :lol: Started watching Lost now...that's my new way to relax, yes I am a geek :laugh:


LOL nothing wrong with being a geek:thumb:.

but LOST... come on, youre better than that... :lol:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Dude i love Lost, can't wait for the final 2 series:thumbup1:


God, not you aswell :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

Haha I'm up to series 3 now (half way through) I'll be up to speed in a month I think  - no spoilers! haha


----------



## Goose

I have to admit I have never watched Lost but people I know and yourselves, rave about it! Same went for "24"?? and "prison break"?


----------



## Biggerdave

Yeah i loved 24 for the first 5 series but kinda lost it a bit now. Never watched prison break is it good?


----------



## Goose

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah i loved 24 for the first 5 series but kinda lost it a bit now. Never watched prison break is it good?


I've only seen a couple of episodes but did enjoy it.. Its one of those things that when you miss a couple its hard to catch up! Boxset would be best bet.

Hows James doing? Not spoken to him for a while.


----------



## Biggerdave

Very well mate, seems very relaxed and happy after his holiday.

He's very much looking forward to all his athletes starting their prep's soon, gonna be a busy boy in the coming months!!


----------



## Goose

Biggerdave said:


> Very well mate, seems very relaxed and happy after his holiday.
> 
> He's very much looking forward to all his athletes starting their prep's soon, gonna be a busy boy in the coming months!!


Yeah he's a good guy mate. I've just been so tied up with everything and just not had the time to get down and see him nor the money! its a good 3 hours commute in total (1.5hours there, 1.5 hours back) and I know he's been extremely busy with prepping clients.

Oh the life ay, he's job certainly beats mine!


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Very well mate, seems very relaxed and happy after his holiday.
> 
> He's very much looking forward to all his athletes starting their prep's soon, gonna be a busy boy in the coming months!!


How many is he prepping? Feel sorry for you all this year, prob the first time in years he isn't prepping at the same time so he will be full of energy and running you lot raggid! Rather you guys than me LOL :laugh:


----------



## Biggerdave

Believe he has 7 in the finals ....... so far!!

Has a few more yet to compete ;-)


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> Very well mate, seems very relaxed and happy after his holiday.
> 
> He's very much looking forward to all his athletes starting their prep's soon, gonna be a busy boy in the coming months!!


He's going to be running around like a blue **** fly come October lol, he bloody loves it though:thumb:

Team Llewellin could take some serious beatingthis year, I reckon he's got a couple of contenders for some of the top prizes!

Hows things Dave?? BBQ time here as well as the weekedn, I can't bloody wait


----------



## Biggerdave

Hi buddy, things are going great. I'm chomping at the bit to get cracking really lol

My back is [email protected] after J put me through my paces on Wed.

Hw are you doing now the water has come off? Weight going up?? :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> Hi buddy, things are going great. I'm chomping at the bit to get cracking really lol
> 
> My back is [email protected] after J put me through my paces on Wed.
> 
> Hw are you doing now the water has come off? Weight going up?? :thumb:


Can't wait to see you up there mate, its going to be awesome.

Ha I know how you feel my bro and I had the plaesure of a quad session with J on Monday, Rich is still sufferring lol.

I'm ok mate, still carrying a fair bit of water actually, it changes day to day at the mo, depending on my salt intak, its ****ing me off a bit now. Its allot better than it was mate. I'm the biggest I've ever been and in good shape too, cant fit into any of my clothes lol weight is 225 at the mo and I'm strong as an ox, lets just hope I can keep hold of it all for next year lol

Hows Carrie mate? Looking forward to the start of the diet


----------



## Biggerdave

Heh heh she is good, doesn't talk about the diet much....... Must be a bit boring for her tho


----------



## Biggerdave

Fridays training was delts and bi's.

Delts:"

Military press 2 sets 40x15, 40x15 decided to leave it there as they were stilll very sore from chest on wed.

Side rotator cuff raises 3 sets, 5x14, 5x13, 5x10 (purely preventative)

Charles Glass laterals 3 sets, 12.5x14, 15x10, 10x14

Cable laterals 3 sets, 10x12, 15x8, drop set 15x7 - 10x5 - 5x4

Biceps:

Bar curls 2 sets, 40x14, 55x6

Hammer curl 2 sets, 15x12, 15x11

Then my 30 mins cardio as i missed weds cardio and didn't make it up.

Weight this morning was 201.6lb. Very happy with this. Two weeks until the start of my prep, will just keep things around where they are and I will be starting in a good place


----------



## Biggerdave

Was due to train quads and calves today but due to the heat when i finished work and having a couple of errands to run i decided to leave them until tomorrow.

I am off work tomorrow and can go train them early before it gets too hot. I am sure i will have a far better workout tomorrow than i ever would have in this heat

Didnt manage to get to the bbq yesterday due to work so took Carrie out for a nice chinese then we stuffed ourselves full of home made sticky ginger cake and a caramel magnum temptation they are even nicer than the chocolate ones!!

As of today i have taken all the "extra" fruit i was eating out my diet and will just be eating what fruit i will through the diet now. This has reduced my carb intake by 30g.

I have added the fat i took out last week back in now so cals remain very similar.

I am now eating a very similar diet to the one i will start in two weeks, all i will really do then is swap white basmati for brown and a couple other small bits.

My hotel is now booked for the finals, staying in the Crowne Plaza which is very close to the venue:thumbup1:

Also i have ordered all my supplements and things i will need and they should arrive this week, then there is nothing to stress about!


----------



## Biggerdave

So the plan was to train legs early today to try and avoid the heat....... :lol:

..... I got in my car at 0940 to head to ministry and it was already 26 degrees:cursing: By the time i got to ministry which is 15 minutes down the road the temp read 30 bloody degrees!!

Still it was cooler than it would have been yesterday afternoon.

As i walked into the gym James was spotting for Steve Wilcox as he trained legs, and Sarah Bridges was also down there training legs so i had to put on a good show

Despite the heat it went well:

Quads:

Dbl leg extension 4 sets, 10 plates x 12, 11x8, 12x7, drop set 11x7 - 9x5 - 7x4 - 5x3

Hack squat 3 sets, 60x15, 80x12, drop set 100x8 - 80x5 - 40x8

Walking lunge 3 sets, 20x30, 20x26, drop set 20x20 - BW x10

Sgl leg ext 2 sets, 2plates x 12, 1x12

Calves was very short and if i'm honest a little lacking in effort but i could not stop my legs from wobbling on the machines:thumb:

Donkey calf 5 sets, 12 plates x 15, 14x14, 16x12, 18x11, 20x9

Sgl calf raise 2 sets, 20x15, 20x12

Did my 20 mins cardio as usual.

After i had finished i went into the wash room to fill my shakers up and the leaky tap went all over the floor, i got a bunch of paper and bent down to clean it up and bam instant cramp in my quads and glutes, glad no one walked in on me rolling around on the floor lol!

My legs have tightened up already so i am very happy with the workout, am nights tonight and have a feeling i may be walking a bit special by the end of it:thumb:

James seemed happy with my condition, as he said "we need something to take off". sure thats not code for "you fat ba$tard lol"!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Biggerdave said:


> So the plan was to train legs early today to try and avoid the heat....... :lol:
> 
> ..... I got in my car at 0940 to head to ministry and it was already 26 degrees:cursing: By the time i got to ministry which is 15 minutes down the road the temp read 30 bloody degrees!!
> 
> Still it was cooler than it would have been yesterday afternoon.


Was still hot down there tonight mate at 7, my car was reading 24°c, I was sweating like a pig lol, J was still down there then he's a busy boy.

Not long now mate and it all kicks off its going to be wicked :thumb:


----------



## supercell

You know me Dave, if I thought you were a fat b*stard then I would have told you.

You look well and in a great position to start your prep. Our aim was to keep you at around 200lb and you have done that. With around 25lb to lose and then another 5-6lb from the carb up to gain, thats just under 2lb a week....Perfect!

Cant wait.

J


----------



## Biggerdave

Bobbytrickster said:


> Was still hot down there tonight mate at 7, my car was reading 24°c, I was sweating like a pig lol, J was still down there then he's a busy boy.
> 
> Not long now mate and it all kicks off its going to be wicked :thumb:


Cant wait mate, bring it on!



supercell said:


> You know me Dave, if I thought you were a fat b*stard then I would have told you.
> 
> You look well and in a great position to start your prep. Our aim was to keep you at around 200lb and you have done that. With around 25lb to lose and then another 5-6lb from the carb up to gain, thats just under 2lb a week....Perfect!
> 
> Cant wait.
> 
> J


I'm just messing mate i'm happy with where i am sitting right now. With my metabolism working a lot more efficiently after the last diet it should melt off.......... does that mean i wont have to do anything?!!! Yeah right lol, if it was that easy huh!

You know i'm so up for this mate, what ever it takes:thumb:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> With my metabolism working a lot more efficiently after the last diet it should melt off..........


Cardio-less prep :whistling:

if Carslberg did contest prep's :thumb: ...

looking forward to seeing the transformation mate!


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> Cardio-less prep :whistling:
> 
> if Carslberg did contest prep's :thumb: ...


LOL!

Trained chest and tri's today. It was so hot i was drenched by the end..

Chest:

Inc bench 3 sets, 80x12, 80x8, drop set 80x6 - 60x3 - 40x5

Pec dec 4 sets, 20x9, 25x9, 30x9, 35x7

Inc DB 3 sets, 25x10, 25x8, 20x10

superset with

Inc flye 3 sets, 15x5, 12.5x5, 10x6

Triceps:

Smith cgb 4 sets, 40x15, 50x9, 50x7, 60x6

Inc skullcrushers 3 sets, +20x10, 20x9, 20x7

Cardio to finish as usual.

Things are slightly staggered this week due to my night shifts and also because i am off to see Blur tomorrow night in Hyde Park which i'm really looking forward to.

Got fri, sat, sun off this week and am looking forward to spending some time with the mrs as i hardly ever see her some weeks with the shift pattern. Just one more night to go:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Damn my legs are still [email protected]£d Love it


----------



## Goose

Hi Dave,

Are you going to be putting up some pre shots before the comp prep starts?!


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Damn my legs are still [email protected]£d Love it


LOL mine are still battered from tuesday! can hardly walk lol, calves hams and quads doms all at the same time :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> LOL mine are still battered from tuesday! can hardly walk lol, calves hams and quads doms all at the same time :thumb:


Ouch lol! How the hell did you manage to do ham's and calves after quads?!? Bet that took some effort:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Goose said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Are you going to be putting up some pre shots before the comp prep starts?!


Aight Goose

Yeah mate will be putting some up probably next weekend. I will probably do them weekly or every other weekly throughout the prep:thumb:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Ouch lol! How the hell did you manage to do ham's and calves after quads?!? Bet that took some effort:thumbup1:


and pain lol! im slamming in fast acting carbs during the workouts so its not as bad as it sounds :bounce:


----------



## Biggerdave

Back and Hams today

Back:

Wide chins 4 sets, BWx9, +5x7, +10x4, drop set +10x3 - BWx3-2-1 Rest Pause

DB row 3 sets, 40x11, 40x10, 45x8

Close grip machine row 3 sets, 60x12, 75x10, 90x6

Close pull downs 2 sets, 85x6, drop set 85x5 - 65x4 - 45x4

Hams:

JL glute/ham raise 4 sets, BWx15, +10x15, +15x15, +25x12

Lying curls 3 sets, Sgl 6 plates x 8, 6x8, Dbl 12 plates x 10+2

SLDL 2 sets, 100x12, drop set 140x8 - 100x5 - 60x9

My back started to pump a little but it seems loads better than it has been :beer:

Cardio as usual.


----------



## Biggerdave

Hi Col

Trust you had a good holiday mate? Not put on too much excess i hope

I'm great thanks mate, looking forward to getting started now!


----------



## Biggerdave

Just cooking todays cheat meal of slow roast pork belly with honey, roasties and parsnips with veg and ben and jerrys for dessert:thumb:

Also have decided to bring things forward a notch and i will now be changing things around from tomorrow instead of next week. I shall update on this later when i am stuffed full of food and too ill to do anything but puter/telly


----------



## Biggerdave

So then from tomorrow cardio will go back to being A.M in a fasted state starting with 20 mins 5 times per week. This is up from the 20 mins post workout mon/wed/fri i have been doing since the last show.

I am not changing any of the macro's of my diet this week and it will stay as

300 prot

300 carb + fruit

100 fat

I will however be swapping over from white basmati on to brown. Nothing else will change from the diet this week.

I will be starting creatine/glutamine/bcaa's as of tomorrow in varying amounts. I have also had a break from these for the last 8 or so weeks.

I am meeting up with J tomorrow afternoon for a quick delts/bi's session and to go over a couple of things for the prep, looking forward to seeing what he has in store for me:thumbup1:

Weight last night was 208.6 lb and this morning 202.8. I will update weekly with both these weighs from now on.


----------



## clarkey

Nice work Dave been following your journal, it looks like your in a great position at the start of your prep for the British. I was talking to James about how well I thought you look at your qualifier..I def fancy you to be up there for the top places..Good luck mate.


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Nice work Dave been following your journal, it looks like your in a great position at the start of your prep for the British. I was talking to James about how well I thought you look at your qualifier..I def fancy you to be up there for the top places..Good luck mate.


Hi Clarkey, thanks mate really appreciate it. I'm not gonna lie it is my goal to be up there near the top (isn't it everyones lol:lol but that is such a long painfull way away right now As you well know all we can do is our best and the rest is out of our hands!! I'm gonna enjoy the experience whatever:thumbup1:

Today i trained delts and bi's with J. It was an awesome session, i have high hopes of having achey delts tomorrow which is one body part i can rarely get to ache.

Seated DB press 4 sets

Then a super set consisting of

Seated lateral raise/bent rear delt/and a JL version of the front raise 4 sets of each

I seriously could not move after this  i actually had to use both hands to hold my bottle to have a drink as i didnt have the control not to pour it down myself with one:thumb:

We then moved onto bi's:

Incline DB curls 4 sets

Machine preacher curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

That was it, busted.

We then sat down for a little chat and i had my pwo shakes, i had some BCAA's in my vitargo for the first time and can honestly say they taste like rancid donkey ****! Good job i have a strong stomach.

We went through all my supps/vits etc, i wont bore with those as i'm sure everyone else takes exactly the same.

As before we are aiming for a 2lb loss per week. My absolute maximum weight is 182.5lb, i am 202.8lb therefore i have 20.3lb to lose to get to that weight but we will obviously be taking me a good 5lb below that to allow for carbing up etc.

We will be adding in the cardio to keep the weight coming off and will leave the diet alone as long as possible:thumbup1:

My goal for next sunday (12th) is 200.8lb

At work i am moving into the office and will not be doing nights anymore which will be a big bonus in the later stages.

So here it begins.....bring it on i say:rockon: :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

i also very rarely get doms in my delts for some reason.

im looking forward to tracking your progress mate should be good and im sure you will do very well. also a bonus about no more nights as they are a killer.

do you have whey in with your vitargo and bcaa or do you have them seperate


----------



## supercell

It all starts here mate. You are in a fantastic place to start your prep, you have done everything you should have done in this window of off season you had.

Glad you enjoyed the session, I put Rob and Rich through it tonight along with a giant set for calves, they wont be walking anywhere fast tomorrow; actually make that all week!!

Stay focused mate, you have a great chance at the UK's.

J


----------



## hilly

you need to open a new thread mate this is in the journals section and is some1's journal.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> i also very rarely get doms in my delts for some reason.
> 
> im looking forward to tracking your progress mate should be good and im sure you will do very well. also a bonus about no more nights as they are a killer.
> 
> do you have whey in with your vitargo and bcaa or do you have them seperate


Welcome back matey. I have my whey separately from my vitargo



supercell said:


> It all starts here mate. You are in a fantastic place to start your prep, you have done everything you should have done in this window of off season you had.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the session, I put Rob and Rich through it tonight along with a giant set for calves, they wont be walking anywhere fast tomorrow; actually make that all week!!
> 
> Stay focused mate, you have a great chance at the UK's.
> 
> J


Thanks J. Was a great session and i am happy to say i do have an ache in my delts (albeit a small one, must try harder next time!).

Good to hear your not letting the boy's off too lightly!



hilly2008 said:


> you need to open a new thread mate this is in the journals section and is some1's journal.


Wrong thread dude?!?

No training today or in fact until friday, i switch back over to a 4 day over 7 split on monday and this is the best way to work it so that i don't end up training any body parts too close together. A couple extra days rest will also do me good with the punishment i am about to inflict on my body over the next 15 weeks.

So friday will be Quads and Calves and from next mon my split will look like this:

Mon - Chest & Tri

Tue - Back & Ham

Thur - Delt & Bi

Fri/Sat - Quad & Calf.

Cardio was done at 0400 this morning for 20 mins i then showered drove into work and ate breakfast at 0530, worked until 1400 then home and just chilled out for the afternoon.

No plans for this evening except ignoring the hunger i am already feeling:lol: It must be in my head because i have not changed the diet!!

Still my next meal is one of my favorite, cottage cheese mixed with choc protein blend and peanut butter mmm


----------



## hilly

haha i feel ya on the hunger as soon as your mind knows your eating less or guna start eating less it makes you hungry or atleast with me it does.

how much time do you leave between carbs and whey pwo


----------



## Biggerdave

Lol i reckon its that, i have added in a little extra cardio but surely not enough to notice yet!

I generally leave it 20-30 minutes mate although i don't time this and have been known to forget before. I then eat my next meal within the hour consisting of all the macros, I've never separated them even around workouts.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Still my next meal is one of my favorite, cottage cheese mixed with choc protein blend and peanut butter mmm


that sounds rank LOL :no: i hate the texture of cottage cheese its one of the only food's that i dont enjoy eating (along with cucumbers but ill save that for a "rant topic" as my hatred is much stronger for them :lol: )

i love PB, especially Whole Earth :wub: the ammount of times i have said to myself "just one more teaspoon" :lol:


----------



## hilly

haha i love the meridian.

teaspoon scratch that its a tablespoon for me all the way the biggest one in the draw as well ha


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> haha i love the meridian.
> 
> teaspoon scratch that its a tablespoon for me all the way the biggest one in the draw as well ha


Ahahaha, yeah the meridian one is nice aswell - but very dangerous as it comes in a 1kg tub :whistling:


----------



## j1mshere

Great journal. Im finished and now upto date, much to my boss's annoyance, but there are priorites!

Looking forward to seeing you at the finals now I have my invite! Only 102 days of dieting to go not that I'm counting!


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> that sounds rank LOL :no: i hate the texture of cottage cheese its one of the only food's that i dont enjoy eating


Oh its great stuff mate, i call it my cheesecake!! It was tastier when i had a tub of boditronics cookies and cream that solo gave me but is still good with my normal choc blend in it

I love whole earth but will prob get a tub of meridian to try soon....... or maybe that not such a good idea at the beginning of a diet

J1m welcome mate glad to see you made it!! Where did you qualify?


----------



## j1mshere

I qualified at the Channel Islands comp. Theres a fast ferry from where I live straight there, so techioncally its a local show. It was one of the best shows I have been to. Not a massive amount of competitiors but hugely supported by the locals. Really well run, big back stage area and a great pump up area behind the stage. Also the promoter (Richard Hamon) was very accomadinting as we had to get the half eight ferry back, so many thanks to him. A bloody long day but worth it for the invite.

I will make a propper weekend of it next year. I also got to meet Mr James L and Mr Shaun T. Also it was early enough so I could have a month to kick start to metabolism again.


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds great mate, its definitely somewhere i'd like to visit so maybe i'll see you out there next year, sounds like a good excuse for a weekend away with the mrs!


----------



## Magic Torch

I was gonna go to that show, the missus is from Jersey so all her family is over there, really nice place! Work got in the way in the end but sounds like a decent show.

You all set Dave? I plan on having a quiet week next week, I have a week off so I'm going to eat loads and have a few naughty take outs, the week after I am going to eat 100% properly just not weigh it, then the week after its prep time and I'll blow the dust off the scales and start my 12 week prep! 

I'm gonna start my journal then, you better pop in and say hello lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> I was gonna go to that show, the missus is from Jersey so all her family is over there, really nice place! Work got in the way in the end but sounds like a decent show.
> 
> You all set Dave? I plan on having a quiet week next week, I have a week off so I'm going to eat loads and have a few naughty take outs, the week after I am going to eat 100% properly just not weigh it, then the week after its prep time and I'll blow the dust off the scales and start my 12 week prep!
> 
> I'm gonna start my journal then, you better pop in and say hello lol


For sure mate, gotta keep my beady eye on the competition:lol:

I'm all set mate, got itchy feet and started a week early because i felt i was putting on a little too much fat..... turns out it was in my head as i have lost some extra water already this week and things are rosy!

I will post my weight on sun as usual this week but it will be from friday morning as i am nights fri & sat this week. Sunday morning would not be an accurate weigh in as nights totally throws my weight out the window for a few days.

I am expecting to be pleased with the results of the week though:thumb:

Naughty take outs sound good mate, gotta enjoy your last week!


----------



## LittleChris

Will this contest prep have any pictures?


----------



## Biggerdave

Sure will mate, first ones this weekend 

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Ok haven't trained since monday but did Quads and Calves today as they will be on a friday as of the 4 day split from next week.

Split will be

Chest and Tri's on Mon

Back and Ham on Tue

Delt and Bi on Thur

Quad and Calf on Fri/Sat

Weigh day and cheat on Sun (most important day of the week lol)

Calves first:

Seated calf 5 sets, 40x25, 50x20, 60x14, 70x10, 80x7

Sgl calf raise with DB 2 sets, 12.5x12, 17.5x10

Dbl calf raise with DB 1 set, 47.5x12

Quads:

Lunges (non walking) 4 sets, 30x40, 45x24, 45x20 + 3 straight up and down on each leg, 60x10 + 4 straight up and down each leg

Staggered leg press 4 sets, 150x12(12), 150x11(11), 175x9(9), 225x5(5)

then a super set

Sissy squats 3 sets, BW x10, BW x9, BW x9

into

DBL Leg ext 3 sets, 6 x12, 5 x11, 5 x8 + 5 bounces

No cardio as this is now fasted AM, just around 30 minutes stretching.


----------



## Biggerdave

No training or cardio today or tomorrow.

Just got a night shift tonight then off for 3 days, only a couple more weeks of night shifts!!

Will hopefully post photo's tomorrow and weight stats.

14 weeks today fella's ;-)


----------



## hilly

lookin forward to seein the pics mate.


----------



## Biggerdave

They wont be nothing special at 14 out mate but hopefully the transformation should be good.


----------



## flexwright

looking forward to your pics dave,

noghtshifts are a killer to try and train and eat, i used to work 5 nioghts a week until i decided enough was enough, and took a wage cut to go to a different job which i know love

tell you one thing tho, i used to get a hell of alot more sleep when i was working nights


----------



## Biggerdave

Today is normally weigh day but as i mentioned earlier in the thread i have worked Friday and Saturday night this week and this always throws my body out of kilter so a true weigh would not be gained this morning.

To combat this my weights are from Thur night and Fri morning.

Evening weight - 202lb

Morning weight - 199lb

This is a 3.8lb loss from last week so nearly double what i needed. This was kinda expected and will be mainly water plus some fat. It does however make me feel good about things so is valuable in that sense

Today i am being a little unconventional with my cheat, as it was due to be the last day before my prep started i was planning two smaller cheats and as my weight loss is good this is still going ahead. I will also be awake for a long time today as i get up early after nights into my first rest day so as not to waste the day.

I got up at 12 today and have had a nice brunch of toasted muffin, beans, sausages, bacon, and scrambled egg. It was not a massive meal but very good as i have not had anything other than oats etc for breakfast for months and months.

Later on i will have my usual chicken/rice meal at around 1600 then this evening i will take Carrie to a pub where i plan to have a nice steak or mixed grill. Again i will not be going silly and will not have a pudding today. After this week it will obviously be the usual 1 cheat per week.

The camera is charging for photo's, hopefully i wont look too watery after my brunch. I have yet to find somewhere with reasonable lighting to take them but will get some up whatever.


----------



## hilly

breakfast sounds nice. its my usual cheat 2night think im guna cook a fajitas and potato wedges then guna have some greek yogurt and museli for dessert cant wait


----------



## Biggerdave

As promised

Relaxed


----------



## Biggerdave

Front and rear dbl bi


----------



## Biggerdave

Rear lat spread


----------



## ares1

looking good mate, pretty lean already! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate you have done a good job keepin bodyfat in check. i like the spice rack also.

quads and back look to be a strong point i would say.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate you have done a good job keepin bodyfat in check. i like the spice rack also.
> 
> quads and back look to be a strong point i would say.


Lol!

Cheers guys. Yes quads and back have always been my better parts, chest, tri's and calves my worst.

I think i have sussed it a little more though with them, especially tri's and am looking forward to not having weight restrictions on my rebound this time


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking great Dave, echo the fact you have done well keeping the BF down, its hard after a rebound - your will power must have been good not to go out and eat a truck load of crap (like I did lol).

14 weeks to go matey you are bang on track! Looking wide in the front spreads dude, great lats, legs are good too


----------



## Biggerdave

Thanks MT, i knew i didn't have the room to rebound properly which helped my will power. I also enjoy being strict!!


----------



## flexwright

pics look great mate, again hat off to you for keeping the BF down on the rebound

looking forward to see how you progress over the next 14 weeks


----------



## ares1

forgot to say - nice cooker unit, is it new? :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Lol what is it with the kitchen, first the spice rack now the cooker ha ha!

The hob got replaced a couple months ago but no its not new:tongue:


----------



## BigDom86

back and legs looking good. if i had to criticise, and i always do, it would be arms. good shape, just need mroe size.


----------



## hilly

stupid question but when dieting and when not do you use anything to flavour your rice like spices/soy sauce etc


----------



## Biggerdave

BigDom86 said:


> back and legs looking good. if i had to criticise, and i always do, it would be arms. good shape, just need mroe size.


Absolutely mate its very welcome, god knows i do it of myself enough!!

And yeah i totally agree about the arms always struggled with tri's, dont think my bi's are too underdeveloped though?

I think i have sussed it a bit recently with my tri's as i have noticed improvements even on restricted calories which bodes well for my rebound after Oct:thumbup1:



hilly2008 said:


> stupid question but when dieting and when not do you use anything to flavour your rice like spices/soy sauce etc


I don't use anything like that mate. When not dieting i throw a few sultanas and some chopped nuts in the rice but throughout the diet i just eat it plain. I don't have an issue with bland food really i just get used to it after a few days and it starts to taste nice, well better anyway.

I used to use spices on my rice but had some issues with acid reflux if i used them too much and just got out of the habit.


----------



## BigDom86

no not underdeveloped at all. its just everyone can say, you look great blah blah blah. but i think criticism is better. i would prefer someone criticise the **** out of me and point out my bad points than my good points.

what do you currently do for arms?


----------



## Biggerdave

Really just do 2 sets of 3 on each mate after i have trained other body parts. It is since i have lowered the volume down like this i have started to notice them grow.

I trained chest and tri's today infact. It went like this:

Chest:

Inc flye 4 sets, 17.5x15, 20x14, 22.5x10, 25x8 - 10x12

Flat DB 3 sets, 25x9, 25x7, 20x8

Inc smith 2 sets, 60x10, drop set 80x4 - 2 - 60x2

Then tri:

Sgl reverse pushdowns 3 sets, 7.5x20, 10x12, 10x11

O/H cable extension 3 sets, 30x15, 40x15, 50x12

and that was it done. Will usually do a compound on tri's but today as we hammered chest decided to keep it kinda isolated. The pump was intense though:thumbup1:

I finished off with 30 mins stretching while i drank my shakes.

How about yourself Dom? What makes your tri's grow?


----------



## BigDom86

my tris are much bigger than my bis dont know why. take a look at my journal for my training. i did chest and tris today aswell lol


----------



## Galtonator

Looking good mate nice starting point for the diet as you have been sensible with the food


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> Looking good mate nice starting point for the diet as you have been sensible with the food


Cheers fella. Wanted to make things as easy on myself as possible without being hungry all through my mini off season! I succeeded to a certain degree... Was only hungry most of my off season


----------



## Origin

Dave your in a great postion to kick things off with, got to agree that triceps need attention to especially in the side shots. Will be eagerly watching your progress as with all the other classic competitors...... See you at the finals.......Its on now bro!


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Dave your in a great postion to kick things off with, got to agree that triceps need attention to especially in the side shots. Will be eagerly watching your progress as with all the other classic competitors...... See you at the finals.......Its on now bro!


Sure is Kam:thumbup1: Cant wait!

Todays training,

Back:

Deadlift 4 sets, 140x10, 180x8, 230x1, 180x6

Underhand pulldowns 4 sets, 60x15, 70x13, 80x10, drop set 90x6 - 60x6 - 45x7

Wide pull down 2 sets, 70x8, 60x14

super set with

Sgl cable row 2 sets, 30x8, 20x12

Biceps:

O/H cable curls 3 sets, 20x15, 25x11, drop set 30x5 - 20x4 - 10x3

Bar curls 2 sets, 30x12, 40x9

Reverse preacher 2 sets, 5plate x 10, 5x9

Then 30 mins stretching and home. The rest of the day will be chilling out and prepping everything for getting up at 0400 tomorrow for cardio and work.


----------



## BigDom86

what you do for cardio?


----------



## Biggerdave

Cross trainer, 20 mins x5 days per week at the moment,AM fasted. Heart rate around 115-120.


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> Dave, you big, lean [email protected] Looking in really fine shape for the diet to begin:thumbup1:
> 
> I will be watching in the background.


Cheers dude! You'll have to come find me and say hi, be good to see you again mate. I'll prob be in a corner somewhere bricking it before going out for the first time again


----------



## Biggerdave

No training today just cardio which was 20 mins fasted at 0400 this morning. Feel fu(ked today which i put mostly down to taking a couple of nytol to help me get off to sleep last night as i often struggle before the first early!

Gonna have a wee nap in a minute.


----------



## Biggerdave

Woke up on thursday at 0345 with a minging headache/migraine so the morning cardio went out the window that day. The plan was then to train in the evening with the mrs but by the time she was ready to go at 1930 i was totally shattered having been up since silly o'clock so i am slightly out of kilter this week.

I trained my delts and calves yesterday and did my am cardio as usual.

Calves:

Toe press 4 sets, 150x20, 200x14, 250x8, drop set 270x7 - 200x6 - 150x12 - 20x22

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 12.5x12, 15x10, 20x8

Calf raise fst-7, 50k x13 - 9 - 8, 40k x9 - 9 - 8, 30k x11

Delts:

Smith shoulder press 3 sets, 60x14, 80x5+2, 60x8

Upright row 4 sets, 30x15, 40x13, 50x8, 60x6

Inc rear delt fst-7, 12.5x15 - 12 - 10 - 9, 10x9 - 9 - 8

Rear delt pull 1 set, 50x14

Quads and hams will be trained tomorrow now as i will have more time to batter them.

13 weeks to go lads


----------



## Magic Torch

13 weeks? bugger better start my prep soon lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Weigh day today:

Eve weight last night - 200.8lb

Am weight this morning - 196.8lb

This is a 2.2lb loss since last week and bang on target. :thumbup1:

From tomorrow morning cardio will be increased to 30 mins 7 x per week, still AM fasted.


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> 13 weeks to go! That's come round real fast. Am really looking forward to just being in the crowd giving a shout out
> 
> Bodybuilding is a funny sport really. Although the show is in 13 weeks the actually competing is done now! This is where you compete but so hard as you see very few, if any of the other competitors :confused1: Like running a marathon on your own with no pace maker to keep you in check:lol:
> 
> Good luck mate and keep pushing as I know you will:thumbup1:


I know mate, last time i had Bobbytrickster to train with and keep the motivation flowing but this time i am on me own! Will present its own challenges i suspect.

So as promised today i trained quads and hams. It was what you might call a light day as i will be training them again in 5 days so did not want to ruin myself. That said the intensity was hard and i did push i just used mainly isolation exercises instead of compounds.

I also twinged my back a little doing hams:cursing: hopefully nothing major and will sort itself in a couple of days.

Hams:

DB SLDL 4 sets, 70x15, 80x12, 95x10, drop set 95x7 - 70x5 - 50x7 - 35x6

Sgl lying curl 2 sets, 3 plates x 15, 5x6

JL glute/ham curl 2 sets, 25x10, 25x9

Quads:

Leg ext 3 sets, 10 plates x 20, 12x14, drop set 14x7 - 10x6 - 7x6

SGL leg ext 3 sets, 3 plates x 12, 3x18, Fst-7 - 2 plates for 7x12

SGL leg squat 2 sets, BW x 6, BW x 6

Sissy squats 1 set, BW x 10

Then home to watch the Moto GP only to find out i've bloody missed it as it started 1400 european time and not british:cursing: :cursing:

The rest of the day will be prepping food and having a nap in preparation for my penultimate night shift and having my cheat meal later.

After reading the thread on cheat meals i have decided not to go too silly with them for a couple of weeks as i dont feel i am low calorie/depleted enough to truly benefit from a massive cheat.

Today i am having home made steak and kidney pud wit roasties and beans and a small (for me) portion of sticky toffee pudding:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Right chest and tri today.

Chest:

Inc DB 4 sets, 30x15, 35x7, 35x5, rest pause 30x6-2-1

Cable x overs 3 sets, 25x11, 25x10, 25x9

Chest dips 3 sets, BW x 9, BW x 9, rest pause +10k x 6-3-1

Triceps:

O/H tri ext 4 sets, ez bar + 30x7, 25x8, 20x9, 20x8

Push downs 2 sets, 25x11, 25x9

super set

DB kickback 2 sets, 6x10, 6x8

30 mins stretching.

On a side note i had vitargo today instead of waxy maize and boy is that stuff rank! It goes all thick and gooey like wallpaper paste and coats your bloody taste buds!


----------



## Biggerdave

No training today because I am absolutely [email protected]*ked! Got in late from work at quarter to eight this morning and then managed about an hour and a half sleep:cursing:

Its annoying because I hardly ever have to rearrange workouts, usually i'm like clockwork which is how i like it. On a plus note it was my last night shift:thumbup1:

I did pop down to Ministry to see James and have a little chat. The big fella has his new office upstairs in the gym, very posh

Anyway he took a quick look at me and seemed happy enough. I am ahead of where i need to be and plan to stay there, takes away any stress and makes the journey that little bit easier.

I will train my back and bi's tomorrow.


----------



## Magic Torch

As I'm sure James would have said mate there is no point in training half hearted, better to get some rest and then hit it 100% when you can.

Started my prep a week early cause of your journal you know....so thanks I'm sitting here fcukin starvin a week early  lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> As I'm sure James would have said mate there is no point in training half hearted, better to get some rest and then hit it 100% when you can.
> 
> Started my prep a week early cause of your journal you know....so thanks I'm sitting here fcukin starvin a week early  lol


True dat mate, its no biggie really i'll just hammer them tomorrow instead!

Lol @ starving already, you love it really mate. You gonna start a journal?


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> True dat mate, its no biggie really i'll just hammer them tomorrow instead!
> 
> Lol @ starving already, you love it really mate. You gonna start a journal?


Yeah I do, was only gonna do a little diet by eating clean but not weighing it, but I thought sod it no point in half doing it! So I set my alarm for 6am and did my cardio!

Yeah I will start a Journo, think this week at some point!


----------



## clarkey

Sounds like your ahead of the game at the moment mate and def looks like it from your pics. Im down at the Ministry tomorrow with James and then every week for the next 5 weeks so hopefully bump into you down there:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Sounds like your ahead of the game at the moment mate and def looks like it from your pics. Im down at the Ministry tomorrow with James and then every week for the next 5 weeks so hopefully bump into you down there:thumbup1:


Cheers Clarkey I'm pleased with how things are going, definitely helps staying lean off season.

I'll be about there a few times in the coming weeks, I'll come say hi if i see you

Trained back and bi today:

Wide chins 4 sets, BW x10, BW x7, +10 x5, drop set +10 x5+2 - BW x3+2

Bar rows 4 sets, Dorian style 80x13, 80x12, normal style 80x11, 80x10

Close pull downs FST-7, 65x10 - 60x9 - 55x9 - 50x9 - 45x10-9 - 40x10

Charles Glass pullover FST-7, 15x12-12-10 - 12.5x11-9 - 10x12-12

Biceps:

Alternate DB curls 3 sets, 15x11, 17.5x6, drop set 15x12 - 12.5x7 - 10x6 - 7x8

Reverse EZ curl 2 sets, bar +20 x12, 12

super set

Normal EZ curl 2 sets, bar + 20 x6, 4

30 minutes stretching.

Stopped off at tesco on the way home for supplies and i have already started the wandering of aisles staring longingly at anything with carbs in:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

No training today as i've got a full day of prepping food for tomorrow, and portioning 20 kilo's of chicken for the month.... :cursing:

My lats ache big time today, first time i've tried FST-7 on back and its shocked it good and propper.

There was no loss on the scales this morning at the mid week weigh in, i'm not too fussed as i dont normally lose my water weight from sundays cheat until thursday.

I will see what they say tomorrow morning and if necessary add in a little extra cardio. J wants 2lbs by sunday.


----------



## Galtonator

do you portion up the chicken raw?

Also when you say prepping food do you cook all you food for the week,like rice and meat?

Sorry if im being thick 

Also glass pullovers?


----------



## Magic Torch

Feck 20kgs! Where'd you get that? Cheap in bulk?


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> do you portion up the chicken raw?
> 
> Also when you say prepping food do you cook all you food for the week,like rice and meat?
> 
> Sorry if im being thick
> 
> Also glass pullovers?


Yes mate portion it raw (200g pieces) and then freeze it wrapped in food bags. I could take out shares in the food bag company lol!

Charles Glass mate, just a version of the pullover that JL showed me. Hits the lats and serratus well!



Magic Torch said:


> Feck 20kgs! Where'd you get that? Cheap in bulk?


Is a months worth mate. I buy my chicken from Welsh meat direct, £23 for 5 kilos. Is good quality too.

Their beef is amazing, if you ever want a tasty roast buy a rolled ribeye from them:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch

Link me mofo!

I have been using turkey, costs between £6-£7 per kilo, adds up! I'm eating about 500g per day so 14kg a month so it will save me a bomb!


----------



## Goose

Magic Torch said:


> Link me mofo!
> 
> I have been using turkey, costs between £6-£7 per kilo, adds up! I'm eating about 500g per day so 14kg a month so it will save me a bomb!


http://welshmeatdirect.com/index.php?cPath=22_94&osCsid=0b7e59a4fa71f393ca7faac1b3513406

:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

I get my meat from them as well

http://www.welshmeatdirect.com/

By the way Dave if you ask they will bag it up for my mate!! I get my chicken bagged in 2's and my steak strips bagged in 200g amounts. Mike is a legend


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Link me mofo!
> 
> I have been using turkey, costs between £6-£7 per kilo, adds up! I'm eating about 500g per day so 14kg a month so it will save me a bomb!


I guess the guys got you sorted



Galtonator said:


> I get my meat from them as well
> 
> http://www.welshmeatdirect.com/
> 
> By the way Dave if you ask they will bag it up for my mate!! I get my chicken bagged in 2's and my steak strips bagged in 200g amounts. Mike is a legend


He is a top bloke, I only ordered it yesterday and its here in kent today! Luckily they had a van of their own in the area today:thumb:


----------



## hilly

thats a decent price. i go to makro usually who do 5kg chicken breast for just under 20 quid i think so pretty good price.


----------



## LittleChris

Where is the chicken coming from, Thailand and Far East?


----------



## LittleChris

And how much protein from 200g uncooked weight?


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:


> And how much protein from 200g uncooked weight?


be around 40-50g protein.


----------



## LittleChris

I was buying it from Sainsburys for about £4 a pack.

This would mean that a pack of 5kg would provide for 25meals, just over 2weeks on my diet.

Might have to order some


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> thats a decent price. i go to makro usually who do 5kg chicken breast for just under 20 quid i think so pretty good price.


Thats a very good price mate, wish i had a card!



LittleChris said:


> Where is the chicken coming from, Thailand and Far East?


Comes from Holland mate. Is good quality though, very little weigh loss when cooking and no excessive browning.



LittleChris said:


> And how much protein from 200g uncooked weight?


Yeah i work on 200g providing me with 50g protein


----------



## Biggerdave

Increased my cardio to 40 mins this morning to try and make my target of 2lb loss by sun.

Todays training was delt and calf trained at my gym so calf equipment was limited.

Delts:

Seated press (behind neck) 4 sets, 50x14, 60x8, 65x5+1, drop set 70x6 - 50x5 - 30x5 - 20x6

Sgl lateral raise 3 sets, 10x15, 12.5x12, DBL drop set 15x10 - 10x8 - 7x6

Bent rear delt 2 sets, 12.5x15, 15x12

super set

Rear delt pulls 2 sets, 60x 12, drop set 60x8 - 45x6 - 30x6

Calves:

Smith calf raise 5 sets, 60x15, 100x14, 140x8, 160x6, 180x5

Sgl toe press 2 sets, 50x15, 70x14

super set

Calf raise with DB 2 sets, 47.5x10, 47.5x8

Then stopped off at Solo on the way home to pick up two lovely new bags of Pro Peptide:thumbup1: man i love that stuff in my porridge:tongue:

There is still no change to the diet and wont be for a while hence why i never mention it.


----------



## hilly

what flavour propep would you recommend mate as i am thinking of giving this a try when i switch to a mix based protein. i normally use reflex but havnt decided between their mix version or cnps


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> what flavour propep would you recommend mate as i am thinking of giving this a try when i switch to a mix based protein. i normally use reflex but havnt decided between their mix version or cnps


Either the choc malt or the vanilla mate both are nice. First time i tried the vanilla it did take a little getting used to but after a while i couldn't get enough of it.

And if you are using it as a shake rather than in your oats make sure you use one of those mixer balls or the sieve things because it can clump a little.


----------



## Biggerdave

Man I'm so knackered today, got the bloody river festival in Maidstone at the moment with a fun fair about 150 meters from my house and millions of bloody chavs running round getting ****ed and fighting all night:cursing: Not great when you have to be up at 0400!

Anyway get up at 4 i did and it was 40 mins cardio today to try and make sure i make my 2lb loss this week, it was tough though and i was very faint by the end of it so i had 10g glutamine and 6g bcaa in water to see me through till i got to work and had my quinoa porridge for breakfast.

Finished work and stopped off at the Ministry for legs, this was at 1450 and they shut at 4 so knew i had to be fairly quick so i had it in my mind to have really short rests and batter myself.

Quads:

Hack squat 5 sets, 80x15, 100x12, 120x8, 140x5, drop set 140x3 - 100x5 - 60x7

Swing leg press, did a long rest pause set on this starting with 40k and adding 40k each time up to 200k with just 30 secs rest in between. I then went immediately back down again from 200-40k with no rest, just the time it takes to remove 2 plates.

40x20, 80x18, 120x16, 160x12, 200x7 - 200x5, 160x5, 120x7, 80x7, 40x18

Sgl leg press 3 sets, 3 plate x 8, 3x6, 2x12

Hams:

Standing leg curl 5 sets, 10x15, 15x15, 20x13, 25x10, 30x5

Seated leg curl 2 sets, 10 plate x 14, drop set 14x6 - 12x6 - 10x8 - 7x18

That [email protected]*ked me up nicely!

Back home now and the mrs has gone out for a bbq so i'm home alone all night with just the sound of the screaming chavs for company

Really looking forward to tomorrow though as i am off to Donnington for the Moto GP, just hope the weather holds out and Bradley and JT can bring it home:thumbup1:

Got a nice bit of salmon and some new pots in a minute which i'm looking forward to and tomorrow is cheat day:bounce:

Also weigh day so will update


----------



## LittleChris

Massive thank you for that WelshMeat link 

Got my 10kg through today- 44kg for 10kg of good sized breasts :thumb:

Do you just cook one each time you want a protein portion and assume it is 200g approx?


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:


> Massive thank you for that WelshMeat link
> 
> Got my 10kg through today- *44kg for 10kg* of good sized breasts :thumb:
> 
> Do you just cook one each time you want a protein portion and assume it is 200g approx?


Im confused...


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Massive thank you for that WelshMeat link
> 
> Got my 10kg through today- 44kg for 10kg of good sized breasts :thumb:
> 
> Do you just cook one each time you want a protein portion and assume it is 200g approx?


I get them fresh mate and portion to 200g then freeze.

I'm guessing you got the frozen ones? Think they are all roughly 200-220 gram mate so especially if not prepping for a show or owt i wouldn't worry too much


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Either the choc malt or the vanilla mate both are nice. First time i tried the vanilla it did take a little getting used to but after a while i couldn't get enough of it.
> 
> And if you are using it as a shake rather than in your oats make sure you use one of those mixer balls or the sieve things because it can clump a little.


oh man, it took me a while to get used to the taste of pro pep - i use the strawberry 

welshmeats looks very, very competetive price wise - unfortunately im never in during the week so wouldnt be able to get it delivered.

i get on pretty well with the local butcher though (well they bloody well should like me the ammount i buy from them! :lol: ) and he's more than happy to portion up the chicken for me and always asks how my training is going.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> oh man, it took me a while to get used to the taste of pro pep - i use the strawberry
> 
> welshmeats looks very, very competetive price wise - unfortunately im never in during the week so wouldnt be able to get it delivered.
> 
> i get on pretty well with the local butcher though (well they bloody well should like me the ammount i buy from them! :lol: ) and he's more than happy to portion up the chicken for me and always asks how my training is going.


Never tried the strawberry mate, whats it like?

Will update journal with weigh day etc in a bit i'm just de stressing after work


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Never tried the strawberry mate, whats it like?


its ok - takes a bit of getting used too has a wierd salty like taste to it :lol: but you cant really beat pro pep.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> its ok - takes a bit of getting used too has a wierd salty like taste to it :lol: but you cant really beat pro pep.


Yeah pro pep is great, i wasn't able to afford it for quite a while but now obviously i get some help from my sponsors its all good

Is the strawberry at all creamy? Just trying to imagine if it will be nice when i'm craving things in a few weeks


----------



## ares1

For cravings get gaspari myofusion chocolate flavour... Tastes like chocolate brownies


----------



## Biggerdave

Well i have a fair bit to update on this journal but have left my book in the car so will do that after the gym.

Sunday was weigh day and my am fasted weight was 195.6 which is a 1.2lb loss. Just under my target of 2lb despite upping cardio to 40 mins fri and sat.

I am visibly leaner than that though so not too fussed.

I have however since sunday upped my cardio and am now on 45 mins am fasted every day.


----------



## Magic Torch

What cardio do you do in the morning mate?


----------



## Biggerdave

Got a cross trainer in my spare room mate, best money i ever spent on competing takes away so much hassle when your doing up to 2 hrs per day


----------



## Magic Torch

That's cool mate, I wish I had the space, when I was in southend it was cool doing cardio outside as I'd walk down the beach etc, but walking the streets of Brixton aint quite the same picture lol can I borrow one of your stab proof vests


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> That's cool mate, I wish I had the space, when I was in southend it was cool doing cardio outside as I'd walk down the beach etc, but walking the streets of Brixton aint quite the same picture lol can I borrow one of your stab proof vests


Even better they're bullet proof...supposedly:eek:


----------



## LittleChris

Do you do door work or something?


----------



## Biggerdave

Right then...

Sunday was an awesome day at Donnington despite the typically [email protected] british weather...rain in july whats that all about!?!

And of course despite Bradley's poor effort and JT's half ****d attempt i mean come on Rossi falls off, snaps his clutch lever and still beats you:lol: I think JT should swap wit Ben Spies in world supers personally:thumbup1:

Our seats were also right around the back of the circuit at starkeys and the walk knackered me, i didn't realize the diet was affecting me that much yet until then.

My cheat on sunday consisted of a Burger King, and it was well tasty! Double Whopper meal with onion rings, a latte, and a piece of choc torte for pudding

Mondays training was chest and tri, trained on my own as the owner of my gym was off galavanting around europe on his bike.

Chest:

Inc bench 3 sets, 80x12, 90x6, 90x6

Inc DB 4 sets, 22.5x12, 22.5x8, 22.5x6, 20x9

super set

Inc flye4 sets, 12.5x8, 12.5x6, 12.5x4, 10x8

Chest press 1 set, 90x20

Triceps:

Tri dips 4 sets, BWx10, BWx9, BWx8, BWx8

Rope push downs 2 sets, 20x20, drop set 30x9 - 20x9 - 10x12

Tried not to do any forced this week as i have been hammering that sort of thing lately.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> My cheat on sunday consisted of a Burger King, and it was well tasty! Double Whopper meal with onion rings, a latte, and a piece of choc torte for pudding
> 
> .


Call that a bloody cheat......'A' as in 'one' Double Whopper meal? pah! hardly worth the bother :lol:

Still deciding 100% what to have on Sat, its gonna be a big one tho, might go and prime my body and do an hour on the treadmill before hand tho....the gym is opposite KFC 

You take your bike out on the track too? I think I remember your FB had a pic of a race bike on it?


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Call that a bloody cheat......'A' as in 'one' Double Whopper meal? pah! hardly worth the bother :lol:
> 
> Still deciding 100% what to have on Sat, its gonna be a big one tho, might go and prime my body and do an hour on the treadmill before hand tho....the gym is opposite KFC
> 
> You take your bike out on the track too? I think I remember your FB had a pic of a race bike on it?


It was a supersize meal!  ! I may not even cheat much this weekend not decided yet, depends if i struggle to make my 2lb again.

Yeah used to track it now and then mate, had to sell it though too much money sitting around not getting used enough


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Still deciding 100% what to have on Sat, its gonna be a big one tho, might go and prime my body and do an hour on the treadmill before hand tho....the gym is opposite KFC


LOL when i was at school and before i started training, eating healthy and stopped abusing my body we used to have a competition every term to see who could eat a whole kfc family bucket and down the bottle of pepsi first - im surprised we are all still alive :lol:

EDIT: just to add, ive never eaten anything from KFC since


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterday was back and bi and it went like this

Back:

Started with a triple super set

Underhand chins 3sets, BWx11, BWx6, BWx4

into

Wide pull downs 3 sets, 60x11, 60x10, 60x9

into

Close mch rows 3 sets, 55x11, 55x9, 55x8

DB pullovers 4 sets, 17.5x15, 20x10, 20x8, 22.5x7

Biceps:

Inc DB curl 4 sets, 10x15, 12.5x9, 12.5x8, rest pause 12.5x7 - 12.5x4

Super set

Machine preachers 3 sets, 5 plate x 13, 6x7, drop set 6x7 - 4x4 - 2x8

into

Hammer curls 3 sets, 10x7, 10x7, 10x6


----------



## Biggerdave

Had my mid week weigh in this morning, 196lb exactly which is still 0.4lb up since Sundays official weight

Pretty sure i am visibly leaner again though.

Anyway cardio is increased by 5 mins per day to 50 every day, fasted AM.


----------



## Magic Torch

Dave what it your target weight mate?

50 mins in the morning, boredom is the worst thing for me, what do you do? Watch a film, music?


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> 50 mins in the morning, boredom is the worst thing for me, what do you do? Watch a film, music?


i watch tv boxsets & series, and will sometimes listen to music on my headphones whilst watching sky sports news on the box lol.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Dave what it your target weight mate?
> 
> 50 mins in the morning, boredom is the worst thing for me, what do you do? Watch a film, music?





CarbWhore said:


> i watch tv boxsets & series, and will sometimes listen to music on my headphones whilst watching sky sports news on the box lol.


Dont have a TV in the spare room, was thinking about getting a small lcd to put on the wall or something.

Mostly i just listen to radio 1 or ipod depending how early in the day it is (dont wanna wake the mrs)

Oh and day dream about food...what to have on sunday...what to have after the show:lol:

MT my max weight is 181.6lb, we aim to tak me down about 5lb below that before carbing up:cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch

You'll be bloody tight down at that weight mate!


----------



## Biggerdave

Trained delts and calves at the Ministry yesterday as they have more dedicated calf gear than my gym.

Calves first:

Donkey calf raise 5 sets, 18 plate x 14, 20x9, 22x7, 24x5-3, 12x19

Calf raise mcn 3 set, 24 plate x 10, 26x10, 20x12

super set

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 4 plate x 4, 4x4, 2x7

Seated calf 2 sets, 30x19, 40x12

Delts:

Unilateral shoulder press 4 sets, 20per side x 20, 30x12, 30x8, drop set 30x7- 20x5 - 10x6

Lateral raise 2 sets, 10x13, 10x11

super set

bent rr delt 2 sets, 10x13, 10x9

Plate raise 2 sets, 10x15, 10x15

Up this morning at 0800 (sounds late but i didnt get in from work untill 1230) and did 50 mins on the cross trainer.

Its still not too difficult yet but it is starting to get boring now!

Today i have a nice piece of fillet steak to have later on which i'm relly looking forward to:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterdays session was legs. Got up, 50 mins cardio then breakfast and down the gym.

Felt rough yesterday, tired, bit sick, last thing i felt like doing was training legs!!

Quads:

Leg press 4 sets, 150x20, 200x20, 250x20, 300x14

^drop set, 300x9 - 200x10 - 100x17

Walking lunge 2 sets, 2x15k x 20, 2015k x 20

leg ext 2 sets, 8 plate x 16, 8x16+4 assisted

Hams:

Lying curls 3 sets, 12 plates x 12, 12x11, 12x10

Then had to rush off to work for a 12 hr shift.

When i got in last night had my PM weigh in -197lb

Weight this morning - 193.6lb. Exactly 2lb loss since last sunday

Cardio will stay the same until at least Thur when i will asses my loss so far and adjust if necessary.

update photo's to follow.


----------



## Biggerdave

Front relaxed


----------



## Biggerdave

Rear relaxed


----------



## Biggerdave

Front dbl bi


----------



## Biggerdave

Thats it for now

I'm happy with the progress so far. I am strating to feel a bit more tired now but that i part is down to a very long week at work.

I am lates again today then off for 4 days which is rather nice I'm seeing JL tomorrow to train chest and tri's which i'm very much looking forward to getting put through my paces.

Cheat meal today i think is going to be Nando's and for pudding some frozen yogurt and choc brownies that my mrs made yesterday. Again this week i cant see myself going too overboard with the cheat as i'm not stupidly hungry or depleted yet so not really necessary, but who knows what will happen when i get there...


----------



## hilly

legs have come on loads mate lookin very good this far out.


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking good mate, see you made the weight, did you smash Nandos up or what?!


----------



## ares1

loking good dave, quads have got some very nice definition in them.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Looking good mate, see you made the weight, did you smash Nandos up or what?!


I remained quite controlled again mate, I'm just not that starving yet that i feel the need to go silly. Had some spicy nuts, double breast fillet in pitta, chips, a spicy rice and frozen yogurt for pudding which i broke up about 4 squares of brownie that the mrs made and mixed in, was very tasty

You cheated on sat right? I'll have to check your journal see how that went.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> I remained quite controlled again mate, I'm just not that starving yet that i feel the need to go silly. Had some spicy nuts, double breast fillet in pitta, chips, a spicy rice and frozen yogurt for pudding which i broke up about 4 squares of brownie that the mrs made and mixed in, was very tasty
> 
> You cheated on sat right? I'll have to check your journal see how that went.


I'll have to write it first LOL

Sounds good mate, I freakin love the olives at nandos more than those nuts, will have to try them next time! Cheese and pineapple in the pita too...yum yum! haha


----------



## Biggerdave

Na dont mind cheese but dont really go for pineapple in things like that its wrong, its like pineapple on pizza... might as well have a tuna and strawberry sandwich, wrong, wrong, wrong!!

I feel quite strongly on the subject


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Na dont mind cheese but dont really go for pineapple in things like that its wrong, its like pineapple on pizza... might as well have a tuna and strawberry sandwich, wrong, wrong, wrong!!
> 
> I feel quite strongly on the subject


What about turkey and peanut butter on toast? Is that wrong LMAO


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> What about turkey and peanut butter on toast? Is that wrong LMAO


Yes, its on a level with incest :lol:

pineapple definately should be banned on pizza, its not an italian cooking ingredient so why put it on pizza? :cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> Yes, its on a level with incest :lol:
> 
> pineapple definately should be banned on pizza, its not an italian cooking ingredient so why put it on pizza? :cursing:


 :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

CarbWhore said:


> Yes, its on a level with incest :lol:
> 
> pineapple definately should be banned on pizza, its not an italian cooking ingredient so why put it on pizza? :cursing:


Duh thats why its called a Hawaiian..... 

:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Ha ha think he PWNED you there Carb lol


----------



## oaklad

have to agree wi magic pineapple n cheese wi pittas make a good combo!!


----------



## Biggerdave

oaklad said:


> have to agree wi magic pineapple n cheese wi pittas make a good combo!!


Get out of my journal lol

.

.

.

.

.

.Jk!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Ha ha think he PWNED you there Carb lol


LOL yep...


----------



## Biggerdave

I'm so knackered today after getting in from work at 3 this morning i managed 6 hrs sleep then got up to do my cardio, this was actually fairly easy and i have just worn out throughout the day.

Did my cardio then had vanilla pro pep in my oats today:tongue: yum was very tasty!

After this i went over to ministry to train with James, chest and tri's today. Was a good session but man i am so weak on those two body parts its not even funny!

I did not write down my workout today but it went something like this:

Chest:

Cable x over fst-7 to start, 30x12 - 12 - 12 - 12 - 12 - 12 -12 30 sec rest between sets

A variation of DB press, 3 or 4 sets

Chest dips, BW x 4 sets

Chest press x 3 sets concentrating on the muscle

Triceps:

V bar push downs, 4 sets

Inc skullcrushers, 3 sets

CGB, 3 sets

All done in around 55 mins.

Because i got up late i now have 3 more meals to fit in today so there's no chance of feeling hungry tonight!


----------



## ares1

sounds like a good session - how long are youre shifts usually?


----------



## Biggerdave

Usually 9 hours mate but ended up being 14 the other day. I always take extra food just in case


----------



## Origin

Alright Dave, your looking the dogs proverbials there mate!

Coming in real hard.......keep it up!


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> Alright Dave, your looking the dogs proverbials there mate!
> 
> Coming in real hard.......keep it up!


Cheers dude. Did you give up on the journal?

Dave


----------



## Origin

lol yeah I did mate. I find it more interesting to give input on other journals. So you will see my end result on the day I guess.


----------



## Biggerdave

Origin said:


> lol yeah I did mate. I find it more interesting to give input on other journals. So you will see my end result on the day I guess.


Cool mate. Looking forward to it, in a non gay way


----------



## Biggerdave

Did my 50 mins cardio this morning as usual.

For some reason my appetite is down a little at the moment, i'm still managing all my meals no problem but my stomach feels a little bloated and i'm hardly ever really hungry which i feel i should be. Hmmm.

Todays training was back and bi's.

Back:

Deadlifts 4 sets, 180x10, 220x3, ****240x1 new PB****, 180x5

Well chuffed with the PB as my last one was set at a much heavier bodyweight and using straps which i do not use anymore.

Close pulldowns 3 sets, 70x15, 85x10, drop set 100x5 - 70x5 - 50x7

Bar shrugs 3 sets, 60x15, 100x13, 140x6 (grip failed me here)

Biceps:

O/H cable curls 4 sets, 15x15, 20x13, 25x12, 30x6

Bar curl 3 sets, bar x 18, 30x12, 30x10

super set

Hammer curl 3 sets, 10x12, 10x7, 10x6 - 7x5 - 5x8


----------



## Biggerdave

Woke up super early today despite being a day off so got up and did my cardio.

No weights today just taking the car for a service in a bit and a massage at 4!

Oh and my back aches like fu(k!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Not surprised thats a decent deadlift there mate! I havent done these for a while now, trying to let my front of my body catch my back up a bit, will defo be doing these again after the brits.....been thinking about doing a powerlifting routine to bulk up to the inters/classes based around bench, squat and DL to add the thickness I need....

So basically dave your gonna do feck all all day?! Good lad lol, get involved with the guitar hero mate LMAO


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Not surprised thats a decent deadlift there mate! I havent done these for a while now, trying to let my front of my body catch my back up a bit, will defo be doing these again after the brits.....been thinking about doing a powerlifting routine to bulk up to the inters/classes based around bench, squat and DL to add the thickness I need....
> 
> So basically dave your gonna do feck all all day?! Good lad lol, get involved with the guitar hero mate LMAO


I've always been strong at deadlifts mate, body suits them i guess. Pressing is my weakness but i have learnt a few things recently that should help when it comes to the rebound.

I do feck all most days i'm off mate! And i still haven't got round to buying a game machine (still leaning towards a ps3 tho), too many other expensive things to buy at the moment:cursing:


----------



## ares1

ive never been keen on deadlifts, i found they just hit my traps and core - shame really as i enjoy doing them.

Impressive lifting! Enjoy youre day off mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> I've always been strong at deadlifts mate, body suits them i guess. Pressing is my weakness but i have learnt a few things recently that should help when it comes to the rebound.
> 
> I do feck all most days i'm off mate! And i still haven't got round to buying a game machine (still leaning towards a ps3 tho), too many other expensive things to buy at the moment:cursing:


I could use some tips with the pressing for the rebound matey (unless its a Team JL trademark technique lol)

PS3 is cool.....Guitar hero is still availible on that format pmsl TBH I've never really been in to games (since I was 12) but the wii just hooked me, played it round my god daughters one day....its just...well more fun - except when a 5 year old beats you at bowling.....truth be told I prob only bought it so I could practice and beat her LOL!



CarbWhore said:


> ive never been keen on deadlifts, i found they just hit my traps and core - shame really as i enjoy doing them.
> 
> Impressive lifting! Enjoy youre day off mate.


Technique? Driving through feet? Give them another go mate!


----------



## Biggerdave

ol, no secret MT. In fact most probably already do them its just i didn't!

Just little things like only using the top 40 odd % of the movement on pressing to keep the delts out of the movement. My delts take over big time when i bench etc.

I just got back from my massage and fu(k was it painful! Used a guy called Luke at my gym who is a team GB athlete and really knows his stuff. Spent the last hour separating all the muscles from one another in my quads, hams, calves, and biceps. I've got a pretty high pain tolerance but that was definitely an 8 at times!

Oh and my appetite is starting to come back with a vengeance today!


----------



## dale_flex

Looking hard in the photos mate, great legs and nice thickness to the lower back


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers Dale, long way to go mate

Today was my mid week weigh in and i am 195.6lb, exactly 2lb up since sunday still:confused1: must be water from somewhere.

So 1hr cardio daily from today. Later will be delts and calves.

Just munching through my vanilla porridge an dont want it to ever end!


----------



## hilly

i sometimes found the last time i dieted mate i could be 1/2lb heavier than the previouse sat morning right upto thursday/friday morning then it would drop off and more come sat morning.

Nothing better than oats with some nice whey protein in. Im not eating any at the moment and really missing them lol


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> i sometimes found the last time i dieted mate i could be 1/2lb heavier than the previouse sat morning right upto thursday/friday morning then it would drop off and more come sat morning.
> 
> Nothing better than oats with some nice whey protein in. Im not eating any at the moment and really missing them lol


Yeah agree mate, i've normally lost all/very nearly all of my cheat/water weight by thursday though. Definitely something slightly different this week.

I'm very confident i will still post a good loss by sunday though.

Man i cant believe your not allowed oats! I'm intrigued by these methods mate.


----------



## hilly

haha me to mate, i think they may get added in. I believe the idea is to find what foods work best for my body type specificaly. From research ive done myself more or less every1 can digest fruit/lean meat etc and green veg fine but processed and refined carbs differ from person to person so i believe the idea is to find what suits my body best.

I like the idea to be honest as i am very carb sensitive.


----------



## Biggerdave

No its a very good idea mate. I eat oats all the time but they are not brilliant to me, bloat me quite a lot


----------



## Magic Torch

The reason I like oats is they fill me up tho, I dont care too much about being bloated in the morning as I dont train until later, I switch to basmati in the afternoon so by the time I get to the evening workout I'm full of energy...


----------



## Biggerdave

Yeah thats a good point, i train at about 1 if i am not at work so still feel it a bit. I tend to eat Quinoa porridge quite often now it just takes longer to cook and i didnt have time this morning!


----------



## hilly

i do find i bloat a little but it doesnt effect my training. for the last 8 weeks ive been having 100g oats/whey/banana 1.5 hours before training and had some great sessions.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah thats a good point, i train at about 1 if i am not at work so still feel it a bit. I tend to eat Quinoa porridge quite often now it just takes longer to cook and i didnt have time this morning!


Drink it then! Whey and oats, blend, drink!


----------



## Biggerdave

Todays weights session then was delts and calves trained in this stupid heat with no air con

Delts:

Smith shoulder press (behind neck) 4 sets, 60x15, 60x11, 70x6, drop set 70x6 - 50x5 - 30x9

Upright row 3 sets, 30x15, 40x14, rest pause 60x6-3-2

Feet up lateral raise 4 sets, 10x12, 10x8, 8x12, 8x10

super set

Incline rear delt 4 sets, 12.5x10, 12.5x9,10x12,10x10

Calves:

Sgl toe press 3 sets, 90x15, 110x12, 150x9

Sgl calf raise on platform 3 sets, +10x12, +15x10, +20x8

30 minutes stretching


----------



## Biggerdave

Bit fed up today, late leaving work again and my back started really playing up again today doing hams which meant a really sh1te quad session.

Oh and i spent most of my hours cardio avoiding and squishing wasps today, 7 in total. Fe(k knows where they all came from in my spare room!

Hams:

Lying curl 4 sets, 20 plate x 15, 11x12, 12x8, drop set 12x6 - 9x5 - 6x6

Standing ham curl 4 sets, 20x8, 15x10, 12.5x12, 10x15

Seated ham curl 3 sets, 10x14, 12x11, 14x7

super set

Glute ham raise 3 sets, 10x10, 10x9, 10x8

Quads had to be done without any stress on my back which was pumped as anything.

Leg ext 4 sets, 8x15, 10x15, 12x10, rest pause 12x9-4-3-3 (19)

Staggered pivot leg press 2 sets, 120x15/15, 160x13/13-8dbl

Sgl leg ext 2 sets, 1x17, 1x13


----------



## Biggerdave

No training today, cardio done for 60 mins 0430 this morning then off to work.

Weigh day tomorrow, not sure how accurate this will be as i am up same time again for work and that normally gives a false reading compared to 0800 when i usually weigh.

I have brought everything else forward today to try and counter this but we shall see.

What ever my scales say i have leaned up this week without doubt.


----------



## Goose

Hi Dave.

Do you by any chance have a photo of you before you saw James.. at say 16.5stone? be interesting to see where you have come from up til now!


----------



## Biggerdave

Goose said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Do you by any chance have a photo of you before you saw James.. at say 16.5stone? be interesting to see where you have come from up til now!


Hmm not sure bud, didnt much like having my photo taken then:whistling:

I'll see what i can find mate


----------



## Goose

Biggerdave said:


> Hmm not sure bud, didnt much like having my photo taken then:whistling:
> 
> I'll see what i can find mate


Dont worry if not.. It just gives me an idea of what you were like before to now.. as i was at a similar weight to you before I started the cut.. Currently lost 11lbs in less than a week! Loads of fluid has come off.. :beer:


----------



## Biggerdave

Goose said:


> Dont worry if not.. It just gives me an idea of what you were like before to now.. as i was at a similar weight to you before I started the cut.. Currently lost 11lbs in less than a week! Loads of fluid has come off.. :beer:


Thats great going mate. Dont known about you but i was so uncomfortable at that weight and condition. I hardly ever used to do cardio and a fair amount of it was fat, my breathing was terrible and i was so unfit.

My training has improved loads since being in better nick


----------



## Biggerdave

Well as i predicted weigh day was not very accurate yesterday (at least i hope it wasn't). I weighed in at 193.8 lb which is 0.2lb up from the previous week, not too much and prob mostly down to the weigh being so much earlier than usual!

I am leaner than last week, just not sure how much.

My cardio is already at 60 mins pre meal 1 so from this week i will be removing the carbs from meal 5 (my penultimate meal and the last one with substantial amount of carbs in).

This will prob drop my carbs by around 50g so it still only takes me down to what i started on last time.

I expect a good weight loss this week with this change in the diet, and also with the weigh being at a sensible time of day i should see last weeks loss too. So i'm hoping for a good 3-4lb difference on the scales next sun.

Macros will be:

Prot - 300 (350TD)

Carb - 250 (300TD)

Fat - 100


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheat meal yesterday was quite a good one. Its the first week i've genuinely started to feel properly hungry so things are ticking away nicely!

Had garlic bread to begin, then bobotie with jacket spud and cabage. Followed by about 2/3rds of a giant maple and pecan tart with vanilla ice cream!

Oh and then a couple of cinnamon raisin bagels:whistling:

Was bloody lovely and had the first feelings this diet of not being able to stop eating once i started. Luckily i did before making myself sick

Watched Gran Turino while eating (Good film), and then had a fairly early night ready for chest and tris today.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Cheat meal yesterday was quite a good one. Its the first week i've genuinely started to feel properly hungry so things are ticking away nicely!
> 
> Had garlic bread to begin, then bobotie with jacket spud and cabage. Followed by about 2/3rds of a giant maple and pecan tart with vanilla ice cream!
> 
> Oh and then a couple of cinnamon raisin bagels:whistling:
> 
> Was bloody lovely and had the first feelings this diet of not being able to stop eating once i started. Luckily i did before making myself sick
> 
> Watched Gran Turino while eating (Good film), and then had a fairly early night ready for chest and tris today.


 :drool: wow, thats made me hungry... really hungry...

Gran torino is a great film, clint eastwood is hard as nails.


----------



## LittleChris

I enjoyed that film as well. Pretty touching.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Had garlic bread to begin, then *bobotie *with jacket spud and *cabage*. Followed by about 2/3rds of a giant maple and pecan tart with vanilla ice cream!
> 
> Oh and then a couple of cinnamon raisin bagels:whistling:


Ok WTF is Bobotie? and Bigger WTF......whats cabage doing on your cheat meal?!? :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Ok WTF is Bobotie? and Bigger WTF......whats cabage doing on your cheat meal?!? :cursing: :cursing:


Lol cabage is nice!! (Also the mrs influence)  And Bobotie is a sarf african dish. Curried mince with a savory custard over the top baked.

Ok ok i know that doesn't sell it very well but it really is good lol

Oh and yeah fu(k messing with Clint:cool2:


----------



## Magic Torch

Nah that sounds decent mate! whos the saffa you or the missus? We are going there next year for her mates wedding, be good to try the cuisine before we get there lol

How you feeling tho mate, happy with things so far? I cant believe we are only 9 weeks out on Sat!


----------



## hilly

im sure the weight loss will sort itself out by next week pal.

cheat meal sounds very tasty especially the bobotie i get my first one next week in 3 weeks. looking forward to it is an understatement ha.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Nah that sounds decent mate! whos the saffa you or the missus? We are going there next year for her mates wedding, be good to try the cuisine before we get there lol
> 
> How you feeling tho mate, happy with things so far? I cant believe we are only 9 weeks out on Sat!


Neither of us mate, just like cooking new things!

I'm really pleased with things actually. It is going very quick though!!



hilly2008 said:


> im sure the weight loss will sort itself out by next week pal.
> 
> cheat meal sounds very tasty especially the bobotie i get my first one next week in 3 weeks. looking forward to it is an understatement ha.


Yeah i'm very confident i'll post up a good loss next week mate.

Do you know how much you will be allowed for your cheat??


----------



## hilly

he said i can have 1 when i mentally feel i need one apart from that he will tell me when and if i need to refeed. as at the moment he is trying to get me to recomp as im not particularly dieting for anything so im not cutting things back to badly or it doesnt feel that way anyway even tho im only on about 2500 cals per day.

if i cheat he said it can be anything but relativly healthy not a big blow out and only a meal lol. ill survive im sure. no pain no gain as they say.


----------



## Biggerdave

So yesterdays session...

Chest:

Inc DB 4 sets, 25x15, 30x13, 35x9, 40x4

Flat thumbless smith 4 sets, 60x10, 60x10, 60x9, 60x7 - 40x6 - 20x20

DB pullover 2 sets, 15x20, 20x15

Cable x over FST-7, 20k x 7 sets of 12

Triceps:

Inc skullcrushers 4 sets, +20 x 15, 20x10, 20x8, 20x7+3(sp)

Tri dips 2 sets, BWx7, BWx7

Revers sgl pushdown 3 sets, 5x15, 7.5x10, 6.25x12


----------



## Biggerdave

Todays training...

Back:

Bar rows 4 sets, 70x15, 90x14, 110x10, 110x7 - 80x6 - 60x6

DB row 3 sets, 35x11, 35x10, 35x10

U/H pulldowns 4 sets, 55x15, 65x12, 75x9, 85x6 - 65x5 - 45x8

DB shrugs 3 sets, 35x15, 45x12, 45x9

Biceps:

Reverse EZ curls 3 sets +30x12, 30x10, 30x9-5-4

Machine preachers 3 sets, 4 plate x 13, 6x8, 8x7 - 5x3 - 2x3

All done.

Had my first negative comment of the diet today which is always nice:rolleyes: A lad down the gym comes up to me and says "what happened did you lose weight? Few weeks ago you were looking big and good!"

Yeah cheers mate, just what i needed to hear:cursing:lol


----------



## XJPX

Hey mate, everythins lookim gd. Cheat meal sounded lush aswell  . Dnt let the lad from the gym bother u....u kno thins like tht will happen.....gd luck for the week- hope the weigh in cums gd which I'm sur it will  all the best


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Hey mate, everythins lookim gd. Cheat meal sounded lush aswell  . Dnt let the lad from the gym bother u....u kno thins like tht will happen.....gd luck for the week- hope the weigh in cums gd which I'm sur it will  all the best


Cheers pal, it was lush... cant wait for the next one:lol:

I dint know why people bother with negative comments mate, anyway it dont matter what i look like now as long as i bring it in 9 weeks time!

Probably see you in Nots mate.

Dave


----------



## hilly

ha dont worry about what some fool in the gym says. were you in a vest? general people really have no clue and i find alot of the lads in my gym say i look better now i have a bit more fat on me because "i look massive" . the fools are only really interested in looking big on a night out in a tshirt.

workouts are lookin good mate not long till that next cheat you got anything nice planned.


----------



## Biggerdave

Hmm not sure yet mate, am on me own this weekend unless a mate comes over so may do myself a little roast. Not decided on pudding yet!

If my mate comes over probably get a takeout from somewhere.

Yeah i was wearing a vest mate, and to be fair i dont look at my best today, am starting to get a little flat and still holding lots of water from my cheat sun. I'm not that bothered really just think its funny how these sort of comments always come from the guys who never seem to change week to week, month to month etc etc


----------



## Magic Torch

What a tool, dont worry mate some people opinions matter (the judges in 9 weeks time) and others really dont....


----------



## Biggerdave

Goose said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Do you by any chance have a photo of you before you saw James.. at say 16.5stone? be interesting to see where you have come from up til now!


I've looked everywhere mate and i have come to the conclusion i really don't have any old photo's!

I'm quite disappointed actually would have been good to see the difference.


----------



## XJPX

Shame not got any old pics mate...will u be puttin up sum new pics soon?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Shame not got any old pics mate...will u be puttin up sum new pics soon?


Yeah will be next weekend mate, mrs is away this weekend so cant take them. Plus i dont want to take them too often because it looks like not much changes


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah will be next weekend mate, mrs is away this weekend so cant take them. Plus i dont want to take them too often because it looks like not much changes


Cool, looking forward to seeing youre progress mate! :beer:


----------



## Goose

Biggerdave said:


> I've looked everywhere mate and i have come to the conclusion i really don't have any old photo's!
> 
> I'm quite disappointed actually would have been good to see the difference.


Thats cool mate no biddy, would have just been interesting to see. Sounds like your on track mate.. I wouldnt worry about what that guy said ive had it before but makes you think something must be working ay?


----------



## Biggerdave

Goose said:


> Thats cool mate no biddy, would have just been interesting to see. Sounds like your on track mate.. I wouldnt worry about what that guy said ive had it before but makes you think something must be working ay?


Ay i'm not that fussed mate, i was looking smaller and puffy with all the water from cheat meal so his comments were actually fair enough! Just dont really need to hear them when dieting lol



bulkaholic said:


> Don't you just love those knobs:lol: :lol: Really not a good time for people to make stupid comments. Just tell him his diet is working really well, and never seen somebody drop size so quickly


Tbh mate i've never seen him change shape in about 2 yrs!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Just seen this thread!!

Where are you expecting/hoping to finish mate at the finals?

Will you be bang on your limit weight wise>?

Good luck


----------



## Biggerdave

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Just seen this thread!!
> 
> Where are you expecting/hoping to finish mate at the finals?
> 
> Will you be bang on your limit weight wise>?
> 
> Good luck


Hi mate glad you could make it over

I would love to finish top 5 mate, aim high and all that I may not have the best shape around but my game plan is to be hard to beat condition wise because thats about the onlything i do have control over.

At the last show i was about 2 lb under my limit, i think i put a couple lbs tissue on in my small off season but only time will tell on that one. I should be very close to my max mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Trained at work today, gym is fairly limited especially for calves (ie nothing!)

Delts:

Standing DB press 4 sets

then a super set consisting

Seated lateral raise

into

Bent rear delts

into

Plate raises

Calves was just 5 sets of single raises on the edge of a bench holding a weight

I'm just glad to have got it done today really because my shift wouldn't have made it very easy to get to the gym had i not had some down time at work.

Tomorrow will be quads and hams and i plan to hammer my quads as i feel like i haven't for a while.

Oh and mid week weigh in this morning was 193.2lb which is .6 down on sunday.


----------



## Biggerdave

Right, Quads and hams today. Despite being well up for punishing myself I am definitely feeling the effects of being on restricted calories for so long now. It has basically been around 10 months and no matter how much i am looking forward to this show i cant wait for my rebound and my year out to move up into the weight classes!!

I feel so weak on everything now.

Quads:

Back squat 4 sets, 110x13, 120x9, 120x5, drop set 120x4 - 90x4 - 50x5

Leg press 3 sets, 250x12(narrow), 250x10(med), 250x9(wide)

Walking lunge 2 sets, 2x17.5's x20, 17.5's x20 - Bw x8

Hams:

Swiss ball curls 3 sets, BWx14, BWx10, BWx8

Lying curl 3 sets, 12plate x12, 13x8, 14x6

30 mins stretching


----------



## hilly

dont worry mate rememember this sport is about how you look. no1 cares how much weight you push once those trunks are on.

that is unless you have been wearin them in the bedroom with ure girl


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> dont worry mate rememember this sport is about how you look. no1 cares how much weight you push once those trunks are on.
> 
> that is unless you have been wearin them in the bedroom with ure girl


I save my mankini for that:lol:

I know mate but you know how it is, i like pushing big weights and feeling strong (for me!!... before JW or anyone pipes in).


----------



## Biggerdave

Right weigh day it is, and more importantly cheat day!

Weight this morning was 192.6 which is a 2.2lb loss on last week but last week was 0.2lb up on the week before so the net loss over the two weeks is exactly 2lb.

Having said that i was lighter still yesterday morning when i got up so who knows whats going on!

Not quite as much as i would have liked but i am still well on track so no biggie.

This week will see the introduction of 20 mins cardio pre meal 6 every night.

Cheat today is gonna be garlic pizza bread, then roast mini rump with yorkies, roasties, parsnips, carrots, runner beans, and gravy.

Pudding is still a bit up in the air, i bought a cherry pie yesterday and also some pancakes and ice cream so i can decide later and freeze the other one.

Cant wait!


----------



## hilly

dont be a girl and have both


----------



## Biggerdave

Dont tempt me!!


----------



## Biggerdave

Well i went for the pie in the end, about 4/5ths of it (had to share with the mrs cos she got hoe in time!), with some ben and jerrys to cool it down a little.

Then a cinnamon bagel.

I'm now suitably stuffed and will be eating chicken in about an hour!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Man your cheats sound soooo much better than mine....I think I need you to tell me what to have next week!


----------



## Biggerdave

Lol, i did still feel a bit sick this morning though!!

On to todays training, chest and tri's today.

Chest:

Flat bench 4 sets, 80x15, 100x10, 100x6+1, drop set 100x4 - 70x4 - 40x9

Inc DB 3 sets, 17.5x11, 20x9, 20x9

Chest dips 3 sets, BWx8, BWx7, BWx5

super set

Cable x ova 3 sets, 20x12, 20x11, 20x8

Triceps:

O/H extension 4 sets, +10k x15, 20x10, 20x8, drop set 20x7 - 10x6 - bar x9

Push downs 3 sets, 22.5x17, 30x8, 30x7

Sgl reverse p-downs 2 sets, 5x14-5x12

Feel pretty good today as still running off my cheat. Holding the expected water in my stomach this morning but apart from that starting to look lean now.

Food all prepped and early night tonight as earlies all this week


----------



## Biggerdave

Back and bi yesterday.

Back:

DB row 4 sets, 30x15, 40x13, 47.5x9, drop set 47.5x7 - 30x7 - 17.5x6

Close cable row 3 sets, 55x14, 60x9, 60x8

super set

Cable pullovers 3 sets, 10x20, 15x8, 15x8

Wide pull downs 3 sets, 50x12, 60x8, 40x20

Inc dbl DB row FST-7 @ 12.5

Biceps:

Hammer curls 3 sets, 12.5x11, 12.5x9, 12.5x6

Bar curls FST-7 @ bar

Inc DB curl 3 sets, 8x8, 8x8, 8x8

Feeling ok this week, bit tired but am on earlys all week (well until tomorrow then of for weekend). Up at 0430 for my hours cardio the into work for 7.

Might train at ministry tomorrow because its calves.


----------



## ares1

looks like a good session! :thumb:

Are you going to the kent klassic?


----------



## Magic Torch

Dude I feel your pain, thats the time I get up when I start at 7, still dark lol


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> looks like a good session! :thumb:
> 
> Are you going to the kent klassic?


Sure am mate, working on Solo's stand, come say hi



Magic Torch said:


> Dude I feel your pain, thats the time I get up when I start at 7, still dark lol


I know, i watch it get light about half way through my cardio


----------



## Biggerdave

Delts and calves trained at ministry yesterday:thumbup1:

Delts:

Seated unilateral shoulder press 4 sets, 25/side x15, 30x12, 35x6, drop set 35x5 - 25x5 - 15x8

Lateral raise machine 3 sets, 15x15, 17.5.14, 20x12

Lateral raise 1 drop set, 14x11 - 10x10 - 6x10

Rear delt pulls 3 sets, 40x13, 50x12, 60x9

Bent rear delt 2 sets, 14x12, 17x10

Calves:

Calf raise 4 sets, 20 plate x20, 22x16, 24x13, drop set 26x11 - 20x7 - 14x5

Donkey calf 3 sets, 16 plate x12, 14x11, 12x10

super set

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 8 x 7, 8 x 4, 8 x 3

Seated calf 2 sets, 20x20, 20x17

A very good session and my calves ache well today.

Yesterday was mid week weigh in but as i had to get up at 0430 for cardio and work it was not in the slightest accurate. 193.2lb to be exact so i'll ignore that

I weighed in at 0730 this morning and was 191lb exactly which is 2.8 down from sunday. I think this is fair as the week before did not see any loss, apart from the obvious head games i'm pretty sure i have not lost muscle.

So i'm off work for the weekend now, going to ministry again later for legs with JL then off to a new chiropractor at 4 to try and get my back sorted which i really hope they do this tim because i've spent 100's on various specialists so far:cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch

Looks good for a cheat meal this weekend then mate!

Good luck with the chiropractor, bloody expensive them lot!

8 weeks dude! You booked your hotel yet?


----------



## Biggerdave

Yes mate booked it a while ago, JL wanted everyone in the Crowne $$ :cursing: lol.

Mate i've already planned the cheat this week, we're hitting up our favorite indian for several curries and then a home made sticky toffee pudding:thumbup1:

How you getting on?


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Mate i've already planned the cheat this week, we're hitting up our favorite indian for several curries and then a home made sticky toffee pudding:thumbup1:


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Galtonator

looks like its going well mate. What do you do for a job?


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Yes mate booked it a while ago, JL wanted everyone in the Crowne $$ :cursing: lol.
> 
> Mate i've already planned the cheat this week, we're hitting up our favorite indian for several curries and then a home made sticky toffee pudding:thumbup1:
> 
> How you getting on?


Lazy fookers, thats right next door haha, I'm in the Premier Inn 5mins walk, my mate works for them and he got me a cheap room so figured why not!

Curry is a good shout, I've been out the last 3 weeks on cheat night so I'm staying in to cook what I want this time, think home made Pizza then spicy wedges with cheese and bacon and sour cream then home made banoffee pie 

I'm really struggling with food mate, always on my head for the last 2 weeks, had some sugar free jelly and might change from rice to sweet pot next week lunches.....dinners i'm going to have fish every other night....trying hard to make it interesting!


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool:


  



Magic Torch said:


> Lazy fookers, thats right next door haha, I'm in the Premier Inn 5mins walk, my mate works for them and he got me a cheap room so figured why not!
> 
> Curry is a good shout, I've been out the last 3 weeks on cheat night so I'm staying in to cook what I want this time, think home made Pizza then spicy wedges with cheese and bacon and sour cream then home made banoffee pie
> 
> I'm really struggling with food mate, always on my head for the last 2 weeks, had some sugar free jelly and might change from rice to sweet pot next week lunches.....dinners i'm going to have fish every other night....trying hard to make it interesting!


That sounds good mate, i love banoffee pie!! I love to cook my cheat meals because i find it occupies my mind for a few hours and then a good reward at the end

I too am starting to constantly think off food now, i actually tend to feed the urge when i want to think of food i go on internet and look at it. Think of things i might have for my cheats:thumb:

I don't get bored though luckily, just same old same old every day. But then i don't go out as often as you do mate so the temptations a are less maybe?


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> That sounds good mate, i love banoffee pie!! I love to cook my cheat meals because i find it occupies my mind for a few hours and then a good reward at the end
> 
> I too am starting to constantly think off food now, i actually tend to feed the urge when i want to think of food i go on internet and look at it. Think of things i might have for my cheats:thumb:
> 
> I don't get bored though luckily, just same old same old every day. But then i don't go out as often as you do mate so the temptations a are less maybe?


I was a chef for a long time and I so I am fairly sharp in the kitchen, that is the thing I miss most....cooking!

Nah I'm the same mate, not really bored as such, I'd quite happily carry on with turkey and rice till the end, its fuel after all, food is on a sat night  I never really get tempted, I have good self control, just tell myself that is not what Dave or any of the other guys who will be standing will me would eat so neither am I!


----------



## hilly

bloody hell every were i go people are talking about food lol. the cheats sound good boys.

Good stuff on the weight loss this week you new ud catch up.

Im booked in the ibis for the finals. looking forward to it.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> I was a chef for a long time and I so I am fairly sharp in the kitchen, that is the thing I miss most....cooking!
> 
> Nah I'm the same mate, not really bored as such, I'd quite happily carry on with turkey and rice till the end, its fuel after all, food is on a sat night  I never really get tempted, I have good self control, just tell myself that is not what Dave or any of the other guys who will be standing will me would eat so neither am I!


You kidding mate? i'm still having pizza eod and waffles for breakast, though everyone was


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> bloody hell every were i go people are talking about food lol. the cheats sound good boys.
> 
> Good stuff on the weight loss this week you new ud catch up.
> 
> Im booked in the ibis for the finals. looking forward to it.


 :lol: Nothing much else occupies my mind now mate, my mrs must get well bored of it

Nice one on the hotel, be good to meet ya. Hope the injuries are getting better.


----------



## hilly

aye it will be good to meet up. Yeh im healing slowly but surely.


----------



## Biggerdave

Had a really good day today, trained my quads this morning with JL and it went something like this...

Leg ext 3 sets plus a drop set then 10 mini bounces keeping the tension on the muscle

Hack squat 3 sets the last being a drop set ( These were bloody hard today)

Staggered leg press 3 sets of 30 (15/15) and 30 sec rest then 20 reps with normal foot position

Walking lunges 2 x12k DBs 3 x 30 reps

Didn't write down my weights today but it was great fun Also didnt have time or energy for hams after that lot so from now i will be training 5 days per week.

Mon - chest/tri

Tue - back/bi

Thur - Quads

Fri - delt/abbs

Sat - ham/calf

In terms of leanness i am in a really good position but body weight i need to lose my 2lb every week now on in.

I have made some changes to the diet as of tomorrow which are mainly just reducing the portions of carbs slightly. It will probably see me eating around 50g less carb per day.

I will probably increase my green veg a little now as well to help satiety.

Also had my appointment at the new chiropractor which went well, we wasn't sure she would be much help as i am already seeing a osteopath but we found a bit to work on so i'm hoping for some improvements there.

Oh and she is a babe too so i definately have to go back:lol:

Off out to cinema tonight to see the new Tarrantino film and so the mrs can sit and tease me with bags of sweet while i have my black coffee:cursing:


----------



## hilly

workouts sounds like loadsa fun and im sure you will hit your weight target each week mate.

Haha its a nightmare at the cinema i went the other week with my girlfriend and mum and got sat in the middle. 1 had hotdog the other nachos then their passing sweet and choc over me. i was not happy.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> workouts sounds like loadsa fun and im sure you will hit your weight target each week mate.
> 
> Haha its a nightmare at the cinema i went the other week with my girlfriend and mum and got sat in the middle. 1 had hotdog the other nachos then their passing sweet and choc over me. i was not happy.


Lol its not good, although i did get my own back when i got out my tub of chicken and fart brocolli


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterday i trained Hams.

Lying curl 4 sets, 8 plate x15, 10x15, 12x12, drop set 14x8 - 11x6 - 8x8

SLDL 3 sets (light to not aggravate my back), 60x15, 80x13, drop set 110x7 - 80x6 - 60x7

Variation glute/ham raise 3 sets, 15x15, 15x15, 25x12

super set

Kettle SL pulls 3 sets, 20x10, 20x9, 20x8

I then spent the rest of the day taking the parents dogs down the beach and trudging around over shingle all day... my god my legs ache today! Calves thur, quads fri, and hams yesterday ,means i can barely walk today its comical

My weight this morning was 191lb unchanged from fri but still a 1.6lb loss this week.

I have update pics as soon as i've uploaded them.


----------



## Biggerdave

Here we go then, 8 weeks out


----------



## FATBOY

spot on bud you have good balance and great skin tone :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

FATBOY said:


> spot on bud you have good balance and great skin tone :thumb:


Thanks mate:thumbup1: 

So yesterday i had a right blow out cheat meal, am 6lbs heavier tis morning although that is pre dump:lol:

Had a mixed starter with samosa's etc, then a vegetable biriani, duck tikka masala, lamb rogon josh, peshwari naan, keema naan, and then sticky toffee pud and ice cream when we got home:whistling:

Was bloody lovely although i did feel a bit over stuffed that evening. I will see how it goes next weekend as i have been a little close to not making my target loss recently. If i struggle again this week the mega cheats will have to go and i'll try a more sensible one.

Dont see how this could be the problem but untill i try it...

Anyway feel really good today, loads of energy and carbs floating round y body! Got chest and tri later when i can around work.


----------



## Magic Torch

You might find the massive cheat helps more mate, your metabolism should be working overtime today!

Looking good in the pics dude, legs are awesome, nice width to them on the side chest 

Less than 8 weeks mate, time is flying!


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pics pal,

i agree with magic you may find the bigger cheat actually helps. ive seen me gain 10lbs over night then drop it and 2lb the next week.


----------



## Origin

Good progress big Davey! Keep it going, condition is spot on.

Bloody hell that cheat meal was immense, did you eat the whole dishes or a spoon full of each lol.

I've taken a different approach to the cheat meal. It is now a re-feed day so over the course of Sunday I take in up to 600g of carbs from baked potato and white rice. This really fills me out to bursting and by the wednesday I'm flat but in better condition than the previous week, plus your metabolism goes crazy, by the 4th meal your literally sweating whilst you eat!


----------



## ares1

looking really good mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Nice one guys, and Origin yeah man ate the lot I have the appetite of a much bigger guy especially when dieting! I like your way tho mate.

Well today i have been full of beans, cardio was a piece of p1ss this morning and chest and tri went really well despite training at work in the very limited gym.

I actually got a pump for the first time in a while:thumb:

Chest:

Inc bench 4 sets, 70x15, 80x10, 70x8, drop set 70x8 - 50x7 - 30x10

Super set with

Inc flye 4 sets, 12.5x15, 12.5x12, 12.5x9, R-P 12.5x5 - 4 - 3

Chest press, 12 plate x 12, 14x9, 16x6 - 8x14

Triceps:

Push downs 4 sets, (rope) 4 plate x15, 5x11, (bar) 6x8, 6x6 - 4x6 - 2x14

Sgl o/h ext 3 sets, 7.5x8, 7.5x7, 7.5x9 - 5x4

Dbl o/h ext 2 sets, 20x8, 20x8

Sgl reverse p-down 1 set, 1 plate x8


----------



## miles2345

how tight are you on weight limit for the classics mate cos you have the appearance that makes me think you'd be borderline


----------



## Biggerdave

miles2345 said:


> how tight are you on weight limit for the classics mate cos you have the appearance that makes me think you'd be borderline


Yes mate it will be tight, in Portsmouth i came in just over 1lb under my limit and although i was not trying to put any tissue on after the show i think i laid down a little here and there.

The plan is to be a little leaner and dryer this time round so hopefully should even out any extra muscle i have put on! I will be close tho mate.

Dave


----------



## miles2345

good luck, respect anyone who can keep their head with the added worry of coming in under a specific weight!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

I wouldn't worry about the weight mate, your in the best possible hands, James knows a thing or too about weight limits


----------



## Biggerdave

I'm not worried guys, IF and its a big IF i have to lose a little tissue to make the weight then so be it, it'll come back again quick enough.

Just gotta keep grinding away


----------



## Biggerdave

Fantastic back and bi session today with Ian one of the owners of my gym. I've still got a few carbs floating around my system from sunday... oh and the caffein tabs:whistling: 

Back

Wide chins sets until 50 reps @ BW, 15 - 10 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 5 (52)

DB row 3 sets, 35x12, 35x12, rest pause 40x8-5-3

Close pull down 3 sets, 60x13, 65x11, 50x15 (controlled squeeze)

Super set with

Cable pullovers 3 sets, 15x11, 15x 9, 15x8 - 10x10

Biceps

O/H cable curls 3 sets, 20x12, 20x10, 20x9

Machine preacher 2 sets, 6 plate x 10, 6x8 + 2 negatives

Super set with

DB hammer curls 2 sets, 8 x 7, 8x6

Short but sweet and the pump was brilliant again. Got nowt to do for the rest of the day except chill and watch telly. All food is prepped for tomorrow, just got to wait for my meat delivery before i head into work for a late shift:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Looking very tidy in those photos. :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

So it was the mid week weigh in this morning... 189.6lb which is a 1.4lb loss since sunday

Delts and a little abbs in a minute then work later on today. The main thing i am noticing now is that my energy levels are a little up and down come the evening, i am normally ok for a while after i have eaten then they plummet for a bit.


----------



## XJPX

Pics look quality mate  ....well dun


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers mate, I managed to find somewhere with reasonable lighting

Ok delts and abbs then

Delts:

Seated DB press 4 sets, 22.5x13, 22.5x11, 25x8, 25x7

Side rotator cuffs 2 sets, 7x13, 7x11

Upright row 3 sets, 40x14, 50x9, 50x8

super set with

Front raise 3 sets, 10x15, 15x10, 15x9

Charles Glass laterals 2 sets, 10x15, drop set 15,9 - 10x8 - 5x7

Abbs:

Twist crunch 3 sets, 20xSide, 15xSide, 13xSide

Side plank 2 sets, 25 secs, 20 secs

Jacknifes 3 sets, 11 - 11 - 10

Then back home to portion more chicken, 15k down 5 to go:rolleyes:


----------



## XJPX

Gd session mate, hope the energy levels hold out for tonight at work, iv really noticed my energy levels doing tht this week too. Nothing a cup of coffee won't cure tho


----------



## Origin

XJPX said:


> Gd session mate, hope the energy levels hold out for tonight at work, iv really noticed my energy levels doing tht this week too. Nothing a cup of coffee won't cure tho


And the rest.......couple of grenades washed down with some yohimbe/eph/clen!!!!!


----------



## dale_flex

You look awesome in your most recent pics mate enjoying the journal too


----------



## Biggerdave

Damn i've started living off the black coffees already, they kerb my appetite a little too!


----------



## leveret

milk in coffee tea add up enough to warrent removing it?


----------



## Biggerdave

leveret said:


> milk in coffee tea add up enough to warrent removing it?


Dont drink it out of choice mate, haven't for years. Prefer the taste without to be honest.


----------



## XJPX

Origin said:


> And the rest.......couple of grenades washed down with some yohimbe/eph/clen!!!!!


That's a serious amount of stimulant there haha....maybe a little overkill wen thinkin about cortisol response lol ?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> That's a serious amount of stimulant there haha....maybe a little overkill wen thinkin about cortisol response lol ?


Cortisol response?? What is this?


----------



## Biggerdave

Well this week has been tough for some reason the diet has really hit home and totally winded me so i'm really glad its the weekend.

As i will be busy all day at the Klassic tomorrow i will be cheating today this week:thumb: but this also means i will have to go an extra day before next weeks:cursing:

This also means today was my weekly weigh in and i weighed 189.2lb which is a total loss of 1.8lb since sunday. It there abouts what i needed so all good however i feel i will need alterations this week to make my 2lb again so some more food will be coming out. Not sure of the amounts yet i will find out later.

My cheat later is pizza and cheesecake

Yesterdays quad session to follow in a bit too.


----------



## hilly

enjoy the cheat pal.


----------



## Biggerdave

Right Quads from friday...

Leg ext 4 sets, 10 plate x 15, 12x15, 14x11, drop set 15x10 - 11x6 - 7x6

Front squat 3 sets, 60x13, 80x9, drop set 100x7 - 70x6 - 50x4+2

Staggered leg press 3 sets, 95x15/15, 115x15/15, 125x15/15 - dbl x20

Walking lunge 2 sets, 2 12.5's x 30 - 28

Cheat yesterday was awesome but i went overboard and made my stomach hurt again

Been to the Kent Klassic today and it was a great show. Big well done to Clarkey and everyone else who competed. Met a few guys and gals, nice to put names to the faces.

There was only one classic so obviously he won and qualified for the finals. Looked quite a big fella but think he was a fair bit taler than me so would be allowed more weight.


----------



## dale_flex

Haha you can't beat going to bed with a bad stomach on your cheat day it almost makes you want to get up and do your cardio and diet again the next day. Decent leg workout too mate


----------



## XJPX

Hey mate, glad u enjoyed ur cheat  . Was ther any juniors at the kent show today?...if so any gd? Cheers pal


----------



## Biggerdave

dale_flex said:


> Haha you can't beat going to bed with a bad stomach on your cheat day it almost makes you want to get up and do your cardio and diet again the next day. Decent leg workout too mate


MAn my stomach hurt bad lol, it even put me off food for about an hour



XJPX said:


> Hey mate, glad u enjoyed ur cheat  . Was ther any juniors at the kent show today?...if so any gd? Cheers pal


There was one junior mate and honestly i didnt get a great view as i was out in the lobby working. From what i did see though he looked good, quite a big guy but imo nail that condition and you'll be fine mate


----------



## Rebus

Biggerdave said:


> Right Quads from friday...
> 
> Leg ext 4 sets, 10 plate x 15, 12x15, 14x11, drop set 15x10 - 11x6 - 7x6
> 
> Front squat 3 sets, 60x13, 80x9, drop set 100x7 - 70x6 - 50x4+2
> 
> Staggered leg press 3 sets, 95x15/15, 115x15/15, 125x15/15 - dbl x20
> 
> Walking lunge 2 sets, 2 12.5's x 30 - 28
> 
> Cheat yesterday was awesome but i went overboard and made my stomach hurt again
> 
> Been to the Kent Klassic today and it was a great show. Big well done to Clarkey and everyone else who competed. Met a few guys and gals, nice to put names to the faces.
> 
> There was only one classic so obviously he won and qualified for the finals. Looked quite a big fella but think he was a fair bit taler than me so would be allowed more weight.


Are you referring to John Clark?? Wasnt he doing the U80 Class??


----------



## Biggerdave

BRABUS said:


> Are you referring to John Clark?? Wasnt he doing the U80 Class??


Not sure what you mean mate... I'm referring to John when i said well done Clarkey but obviously not when i mentioned the classic


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> MAn my stomach hurt bad lol, it even put me off food for about an hour
> 
> There was one junior mate and honestly i didnt get a great view as i was out in the lobby working. From what i did see though he looked good, quite a big guy but imo nail that condition and you'll be fine mate


well fingers crossed il bring a mixture of both size and perfect conditioning :whistling: haha


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> well fingers crossed il bring a mixture of both size and perfect conditioning :whistling: haha


No doubt going by your latest photo's mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

So today got up at 7 and did my hours cardio then had breakfast and headed off to the gym for chest and tri.

Chest:

Inc flye 4 sets, 12.5x15, 15x15, 17.5x15, drop set 20x10 - 15x5 - 10x6

Inc bench 3 sets, 60x15, 80x5, drop set 80x6 - 60x5 - 40x5

Chest press 2 sets, 100x12, rest pause 100x10 - 4 - 3

Cable x over FST-7 @15k

Tri:

Smith cgb 3 sets, 50x14, 60x8, drop set 60x6 - 40x6 - bar x15

O/H cable ext 2 sets, 35x15, 50x10

Sgl reverse p-down 2 sets, 7.5x9, drop set 7.5x10 - 5x15

After this came home and ate, prepped some food and then we headed off down the coast for the day. Was planning to go to Dover castle but the car park was so full decided against that and went and sat below the white cliffs for a few hours and chilled out.

Was a nice day, very worn out and tired now tho.

Back and bi at ministry tomorrow wit James and also the chiropractor.


----------



## XJPX

Sounds like u had a gd day mate  ...hope the session tmo in the ministry goes well


----------



## bbeweel

Nice to meet you in person dave at the Kent klassic,all the best at the british,will be shouting you on.


----------



## Biggerdave

bbeweel said:


> Nice to meet you in person dave at the Kent klassic,all the best at the british,will be shouting you on.


Cheers dude, likewise good to put a face to the name:thumbup1:

Cardio done and just munching my breakfast, tastes so good lol


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Cheers dude, likewise good to put a face to the name:thumbup1:
> 
> Cardio done and just munching my breakfast, tastes so good lol


LOL!

ive started looking forward to my next breakfast straight after ive eaten it pmsl.

the funny part is - i used to hate oats :lol:

looks like everything is still on track and you had a good weekend :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> LOL!
> 
> ive started looking forward to my next breakfast straight after ive eaten it pmsl.
> 
> the funny part is - i used to hate oats :lol:
> 
> looks like everything is still on track and you had a good weekend :thumb:


Ha ha, you enjoying your brocolli yet? What happened to you sunday at Gravesend fella??


----------



## Biggerdave

I'm not sure i like James anymore after training today lol! I had a great back and bi workout that was not the problem it was when he told me no more puddings on cheat day:cursing:

Basically after todays meeting i am taking out a further 50g of carb per day, this only leaves me on around 165g plus a few from fruit still. Everything else stays the same.

Cheat days i have to reign in a bit, well a lot actually because i hold too much water after them. I am only allowed a starter and a main and i am not allowed to go silly on those either. Ho hum!

Also my cardio intensity has to increase in the mornings because i have only been keeping my heart rate at around 115, somewhere in the middle of the fat burn zone but i have to increase this to 140ish and into my cardio zone.

I think i'm going to have a very very tough six weeks!

On a positive note, back and bi

Did med grip pull downs

Bar rows

Close pull downs

DB pullovers

then

Sgl machine curls

Inc DB curls

Hammer curls

Didnt write down weights or reps today but took most to failure as demonstrated by my last few reps of inc db curls being more like front delt curls


----------



## hilly

ahh mate nightmare i feel for ya lol. Its only 6 weeks tho bud then you can have all the desserts you like.


----------



## Biggerdave

I know mate i'm not too fussed about the food, gotta do what you gotta do an all that i'm just bothered about how i'm gonna feel at work. Hope i have the energy to pull my weight!

I actually wonder if i may find it a little easier as my blood glucose will be more stable without all the sugar of puddings


----------



## MissBC

Was nice to meet you quickly with barry on sunday dave  see u at the Brits!


----------



## Biggerdave

MissBC said:


> Was nice to meet you quickly with barry on sunday dave  see u at the Brits!


Look forward to it mate:thumbup1: Take it easy


----------



## DB

Biggerdave said:


> I'm not sure i like James anymore after training today lol! I had a great back and bi workout that was not the problem it was when he told me no more puddings on cheat day:cursing:
> 
> Basically after todays meeting i am taking out a further 50g of carb per day, this only leaves me on around 165g plus a few from fruit still. Everything else stays the same.
> 
> Cheat days i have to reign in a bit, well a lot actually because i hold too much water after them. I am only allowed a starter and a main and i am not allowed to go silly on those either. Ho hum!
> 
> Also my cardio intensity has to increase in the mornings because i have only been keeping my heart rate at around 115, somewhere in the middle of the fat burn zone but i have to increase this to 140ish and into my cardio zone.
> 
> I think i'm going to have a very very tough six weeks!


ok- in short...

James said you were a fat cnut and pull your finger out  :innocent:

Nice to meet you on Sunday mate :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Biggerdave said:


> Look forward to it mate:thumbup1: Take it easy


 :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

DB said:


> ok- in short...
> 
> James said you were a fat cnut and pull your finger out  :innocent:
> 
> Nice to meet you on Sunday mate :beer:


Lol, you got it:lol: Likewise fella, see you in Notts:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Right cardio is done and breakfast is being chowed right now!

Well i say cardio is done, most of it is done, i did it at a higher intensity this morning with my hr over 130. I got to 30+ minutes no problem but then started to taper off very very fast and couldn't keep the pace up, hr dropped down a little and by 50 minutes i was pretty badly hypoglycemic and had to stop and have some glutamine in water.

I think i will try having that on hand tomorrow so that i dont have to stop.

So i have 10 minutes extra to make up tonight which i will do pre bed


----------



## Biggerdave

Out the house at 6 this morning to get the train up to london, days work, off the train at 6.30 this evening, cook and eat, cook for tomorrow, just about to get on the x trainer for eve cardio then bed. Wake up and repeat for the next 3 days but add gym somewhere into the mix too... if i sat down i wouldn't get up again


----------



## clarkey

Biggerdave said:


> Out the house at 6 this morning to get the train up to london, days work, off the train at 6.30 this evening, cook and eat, cook for tomorrow, just about to get on the x trainer for eve cardio then bed. Wake up and repeat for the next 3 days but add gym somewhere into the mix too... if i sat down i wouldn't get up again


LMAO think we all must be the same mate, I was up at 5 am Monday morning after the show doing cardio no time to take the foot off the gas....only 6 weeks my friend it will all be worth it... :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> LMAO think we all must be the same mate, I was up at 5 am Monday morning after the show doing cardio no time to take the foot off the gas....only 6 weeks my friend it will all be worth it... :thumbup1:


No rest for the wicked matey

Cardio is done and managed the full hour today, still went a bit hypo but had glutamine on hand. Think the hypo's are partly down to the hour i'm doing cardio rather than anything else as i never get them at a sensible time of day! Just finishing my porridge and i'm out the door


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey mate, keep your chin up, 6 weeks left, not long bud, you've been dieting now for a long long time - this is the home straight!

I can defo sympathize with the long days and commuting and preping all at the same time, I had a horrendous time with all that last diet.....but the one thing that got me through was knowing when it was all done I had not given up..I think the saying is 'that want doesn't kill me makes me stronger' I'm not in to all that BS normally - but its true.

Chin up mate


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Fight on mate... 6 weeks and you can take this.


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Hey mate, keep your chin up, 6 weeks left, not long bud, you've been dieting now for a long long time - this is the home straight!
> 
> I can defo sympathize with the long days and commuting and preping all at the same time, I had a horrendous time with all that last diet.....but the one thing that got me through was knowing when it was all done I had not given up..I think the saying is 'that want doesn't kill me makes me stronger' I'm not in to all that BS normally - but its true.
> 
> Chin up mate


Ten weeks already bud although its only started getting tough the last two.

Trained delts and abbs yesterday

Delts:

Seated smith military 4 sets, 50x12, 60x10, 70x5+1, drop set 60x5 - 40x4 - barx8

Rear delt pulls 4 sets, 50x13, 60x12, 70x10, 80x8

Charles Glass laterals 3 sets, 12.5x12, 10x10, 8x8

Cable laterals 3 sets, 15x7, 10x9, drops set 10x7 - 5x6

Abbs:

Side plank 2x30sec each side

Plank 2x60sec

Hanging leg raise 2x11 @ BW

Was not too bad a session despite the lethargy setting in now. Hopefully i can say the same about quads in an minute

Apart from that everything is going well, cardio etc. Unable to get an accurate weight this morning due to the stupid hour i am up and it will be the same on sunday but i am definitely leaner.


----------



## Biggerdave

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Fight on mate... 6 weeks and you can take this.


Cheers mate, i'm doing ok. Starting to feel small and insignificant now though:lol:

Forgot how small i am at classic weight:confused1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Right then i've been a bit lax in posting the last week or so but as anyone who's dieted hard knows you begin to run out of hours in the day when things start to hot up the last 6+ weeks or so!

Generally i'm feeling good, cardio is tough in the mornings but we all knew it would be so no surprises just grit your teeth and get it done.

After this i am normally good for the morning and early afternoon and start to flake out come the evening. I have been cooking my meals up 2 days at a time so every other day i get a bit of a rest between eating, cardio and bed which helps:thumbup1: I then have my 20 mins cardio pre meal 6 which is not too bad, my body is loosened up by this point in the day as opposed to the just woke up tightness of mornings.

Friday i trained Quads...

Leg ext 5 sets, 8x15, 8x15, 10x15, 12x14, drop set 14x10 - 10x7 - 7x6 - 10xBounces

Front squat 3 sets, 60x14, 80x10, drop set 100x7 - 70x4 - 50x6

Staggered leg press 3 sets, 150x15/15, 180x15/15, 180x15/15 - Dblx15

Walking lunge 3 sets (with a bar this week to keep me more upright as i tire), Bar x30, 30x26, 30x24

All done:beer:


----------



## Biggerdave

I was undecided wether or not to do photo's this week or leave it until next week, i decided to do a couple this week for my own progress folder and a couple for you guys to see. I will do one more set at 4 weeks out then go into stealth mode for the final weeks

So, 6 weeks out


----------



## Biggerdave

Today i have had my porridge for breakfast as usual but that will be it for carbs now until my cheat meal around 6. Just chicken and veg until then.

My cheat is going to be some garlic bread to start and then a good plate of roast chicken with trimmings, no pudding. It will be a decent sized meal but nothing silly and nothing compared to my usual cheats, my head is over this now and it is not a problem. I could cruise on through without cheating now but i am allowed so i will have something that tastes a bit more flavorful than the usual foods just to feed the mind more than anything


----------



## clarkey

Looking very good Dave. Still looking nice and full and your legs are gonna be shredded come show day especially when James dials you in those last 4 weeks, glutes coming through nicely. Keep up the good work mate u look fantastic.


----------



## HJL

looking great mate, your lats are mahuuusive!

looking at the tubs of myprotine on the side, i see you have a BCAA tub. are you still suplementing the same as you would during your bulk or when your not dieting to get ready for a show? I dont want to get in to a BCAA debate or anything but would be glad to know where you fit these in.

thanks and best wishes for the next 6 weeks!


----------



## ares1

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## hilly

looking cracking mate great stuff, enjoy the cheat.


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Looking very good Dave. Still looking nice and full and your legs are gonna be shredded come show day especially when James dials you in those last 4 weeks, glutes coming through nicely. Keep up the good work mate u look fantastic.


Thanks Mate, my legs always come in first. I tend to hold most of my fat on my stomach. Hope you are going well matey



HJL said:


> looking great mate, your lats are mahuuusive!
> 
> looking at the tubs of myprotine on the side, i see you have a BCAA tub. are you still suplementing the same as you would during your bulk or when your not dieting to get ready for a show? I dont want to get in to a BCAA debate or anything but would be glad to know where you fit these in.
> 
> thanks and best wishes for the next 6 weeks!


Cheers dude, back responded well from the start of training. Just wish my triceps and chest were the same but we cant have it all

Supplement wise its BCAA's in with my vitargo and glutamine/creatine in with my whey.

To be honest actually i've only started using the BCAA's since this prep, they cant be hurting anything and may be doing some good so they can stay for now:thumbup1: Glut and creat i use pretty much year round with a break now and then. They will stop at some point before the show



CarbWhore said:


> looking good mate :thumb:


Thanks mate, hope yours is going well



hilly2008 said:


> looking cracking mate great stuff, enjoy the cheat.


Oh i will mate thank you:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

mate looking absolutely awesome, next few weeks ur gonna b looking insane  , ur front lat spread is quality


----------



## Magic Torch

Nice one buddy, looking great, legs are looking awesome!

How you feeling after your cheat meal? has your weight held off better as it was a smaller one this week?


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers guys.

I am only 3.2 lbs up this morning which is about half what i normally am so all should be good! I had a reasonable sized cheat just no pudding or crap.


----------



## XJPX

Did u not even hav a sneaky bit of choclat or a bsicuit haha? How long hav u been taking vitargo pwo mate?....what was u taking previously pwo insted and hav u noticed a gd diff? In off season I was using waixy maize but am thinkin to go with vitargo this time


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Did u not even hav a sneaky bit of choclat or a bsicuit haha? How long hav u been taking vitargo pwo mate?....what was u taking previously pwo insted and hav u noticed a gd diff? In off season I was using waixy maize but am thinkin to go with vitargo this time


I bought a small bar of diabetic chocolate mate but i couldn't do it and gave it to the mrs

Only started using the vitargo about 4 months ago, was waxy maize before that. If you dont mind paying the extra then go for it, it is great stuff and i feel like i recover a lot quicker on it.

Be warned though the taste is disgusting and the consistency like wall paper paste so it lines your mouth and throat!!


----------



## Biggerdave

Saturday was Ham and calf

Ham:

Lying curl 4 sets, 10 plate x15, 12x11, 14x7, 15x4

Sgl lying curl 3 sets, 4 plate x11, 5x10, 6x8

DB sldl 3 sets, 70x15, 80x13, 95x10

Kettle swings 3 sets, 20x15, 20x13, 20x13

Caves:

Sgl toe press 4 sets, 50x20, 70x17, 100x13, drop set 120x7 - 100x6 - 70x5 - 50x5

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 8x12, 10x8, 12.5x7 -6

Seated calf 3 sets, 60x12, 70x10, drop set 80x9 - 50x9 - 20x19

As of sunday my evening cardio is up to 30 mins pre meal 6.


----------



## Biggerdave

Monday, chest and tri

From this week all forced reps/intensity techniques are gone. Training to form failure only.

Chest:

Inc DB 4 sets, 25x15, 30x12, 30x9, 25x8

Cable x over 4 sets, 30x15, 25x12, 25x10, 25x9

Inc smith 3 sets, 50x10, 50x9, 50x8

Pec deck 2 sets, 20x11, 25x8

Triceps:

Inc skullcrushers 4 sets, bar+10 x20, +20x9, +20x8, +10x12

Tri dips 2 sets, BWx8, BWx7

V bar pushdowns 3 sets, 25x10, 22.5x14, 22.5x12


----------



## Biggerdave

Today was Back and Bi

Back:

Seated row 4 sets, 55x16, 65x13, 75x9, 85x8

Pul downs 4 sets, 70x10, 70x9, 70x8, 60x10

Sgl cable rows 2 sets, 25x13, 30x9

Bar row 2 sets, 60x15, 80x10

DB shrug 3 sets, 35's x18, 40's x14, 47.5's x10

Biceps:

Inc ez curls 4 sets, bar +10 x15, +15x14, +20x11, +25x9

Hammer curl 2 sets, 12.5x10, 12.5x9

Conc curls 2 sets, 8x6, 7x11

This morning i was back to within 1lb of my sunday morning weight which is brilliant as i am usually still carrying a good 4lb of cheat weight by today


----------



## hilly

good workouts pal.

its funny how much water a big cheat can make ytou hold lol.


----------



## ares1

Good workouts there mate - how are you feeling?

LOL @ the diabetic chocolate, school boy error... should have saved it for post comp lol.


----------



## XJPX

gd sessions mate and well dun on the schales too


----------



## Biggerdave

Hi guys, not feeling too bad. Had a nightmare at work last night, due to finish at midnight at the latest but ended up still there till 0300. Luckily had some shorts so managed to get my pm cardio in during a break.

Have to be back in earlier today so was had to get up and do my am cardio early too. Managed 45 mins, just dont have time for the last 15. I will make that up before sunday, prob post workout next couple days.

Diabtic choc after the show mate are you mad?!?!? I'm having full fat double choc fudge, lard mousse chocolate after the show


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Diabtic choc after the show mate are you mad?!?!? I'm having full fat double choc fudge, lard mousse chocolate after the show


Lurpakhocolate™?? :lol: :lol: :thumb:

sounds like a nightmare atm trying to fit everything in! have you got easier shifts in the run up to the finals?


----------



## Unit_69

Looking awesome mate - back and quads in particular are very impressive.

Good luck for the rest of your diet - stay strong!


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> Lurpakhocolate™?? :lol: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> sounds like a nightmare atm trying to fit everything in! have you got easier shifts in the run up to the finals?


Have the last couple of weeks off to concentrate on everything luckily:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Unit_69 said:


> Looking awesome mate - back and quads in particular are very impressive.
> 
> Good luck for the rest of your diet - stay strong!


Cheers buddy, the mind games are setting in now. Appreciate the comment :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Morning cardio is all done for the day Did 35 mins last night instead 30 and will do this tonight and tomorrow too to make up the 15 from yesterday morning.

Got work 11-8 today so will try to fit the gym in during lunch or something, it is only delts so shouldn't take too long.

Mid week weigh in was 186.8 which is 0.4lb down since sunday. We are not making any changes though just yet as i am well on track so no need to rush things.

After today i am off fri sat and sun so plan t chill but also do something to keep my mind active as i'm finding it hard when i'm bored at the moment:cool2:


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> After today i am off fri sat and sun so plan t chill but also do something to keep my mind active as i'm finding it hard when i'm bored at the moment:cool2:


New Guitar hero is out on Friday  LMAO

Your not far in terms of weight loss mate, the smaller cheats are going to help with that I'm sure! 5 weeks and 2 days bud....


----------



## Biggerdave

Its getting close pal bud much hardcore feeling knackered to go yet!!

Evening cardio done for another day, will wake up at midnight for my last shake then just a sleep and 60 mins cardio between me and some pro peptide porridge oh yeah baby


----------



## Biggerdave

For some reason cardio was really fu(k1ng tough this morning! Managed it though and my porridge is my reward

Going to the chiropractor at 11 and then got quads at around 4 with Ian one of the gym owners. Will also do some delts as this was a no go yesterday at work unfortunately. Not ideal but what can you do.

I am now off until monday and it sure feels good:thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey

Whats the cheat meal for this week mate?? I need inspiration ive got too many ideas in my head


----------



## hilly

porridge as a reward. why do we put ourselves thru these things.

Cheat meal for me this week is nandos im due a free half a chicken im going to claim. then im guna bake cookies when i get home. i want to experiment with using oat flour and some other things  should keep me amused and well fed haha.

o heard haggis is on the menu. i love haggis


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Whats the cheat meal for this week mate?? I need inspiration ive got too many ideas in my head





hilly2008 said:


> porridge as a reward. why do we put ourselves thru these things.
> 
> Cheat meal for me this week is nandos im due a free half a chicken im going to claim. then im guna bake cookies when i get home. i want to experiment with using oat flour and some other things  should keep me amused and well fed haha.
> 
> o heard haggis is on the menu. i love haggis


Yeah guys its haggis for me this weekend with bashed neeps and tatties And a lovely whisky and mustard sauce:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Nando's does sound good mate, i've got so much stuff in the freezer though i would be silly to spend more money eating out!


----------



## FATBOY

lol how good does porridge taste when your dieting m8


----------



## Biggerdave

FATBOY said:


> lol how good does porridge taste when your dieting m8


Mate normal people must think were mad but yeah its awesome


----------



## Galtonator

I mustadmit im loving my choccy porridge at the moment and im not full on contest dieting. It must be like heaven for you Dave.


----------



## Biggerdave

The hardest bit is deciding between chocolate malt or creamy vanilla!


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Mate normal people must think were mad but yeah its awesome


god this morn just 50g of oats made my eyes roll it tasted so gd haha, the last ten mins of cardio all i was thinkin was bring on the oatsssssss hehe.....i get a bannana with my porridge on sunday woooop hehe


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> god this morn just 50g of oats made my eyes roll it tasted so gd haha, the last ten mins of cardio all i was thinkin was bring on the oatsssssss hehe.....i get a bannana with my porridge on sunday woooop hehe


Sh1t mate throw the boat out why dont ya


----------



## hilly

To be honest even when bulking i love oats with choc whey and raisens/banana and peanut butter.

With my diet at the moment i dont get to eat any oats at all and dam i think i miss them more than anything else. im guna have a huge bowl as part of my cheat 2moro haha


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds good mate, i love it with a large spoon of peanut butter and raisins. That or a combination of fruits, kiwi, goji berry, blueberry, prunes etc

Damn i keep torturing myself!!


----------



## Biggerdave

Once again cardio is done for the morning and luckily it was not as tough as yesterday. Think i must not have slept that well or something on thur night.

Just eaten my porridge, went with the creamy vanilla today Going to eat my next meal a half hour early and then pop over to ministry for calves, hams and a quick sunbed.

Yesterday i trained Quads and threw a little delts on the end to make up for not getting time at work the day before, it went like this..

Quads:

Leg press 4 sets, 200x20, 250x20, 300x19, 350x13

Leg ext 4 sets, 7 plate x20, 8x16, 8x13, 9x12

Walking lunge 3 sets, 12.5's x30, 12.5;s x30, 12.5'sx28

Back squats 2 sets, 60x13, 80x8

Sissy squat 1 set, BW x8

Decided to mix it up a little today and trained with much higher reps than usual. Each set was to the beginning of form failure only.

It worked great cos my quads ache nicely today

Delts:

Machine press 4 sets, 60x12, 60x10, 70x7, 50x11

Side laterals 3 sets, 10x11, 10x10, 10x9

Bent rear delt 3 sets, 10x14, 15x12, 15x10


----------



## greekgod

Hi Bro, great to follow your progress.. am enjoying it..can i ask u if possibly u or any others know if i can enter the Stars of tomorrow Comp on 15thNov? i hold a britsh overseas passport and live in Cyprus...we dont have a Masters division here so would love to come to Uk to do one.. id appreciate all input.. Keep going with yr progress Dave..


----------



## Biggerdave

greekgod said:


> Hi Bro, great to follow your progress.. am enjoying it..can i ask u if possibly u or any others know if i can enter the Stars of tomorrow Comp on 15thNov? i hold a britsh overseas passport and live in Cyprus...we dont have a Masters division here so would love to come to Uk to do one.. id appreciate all input.. Keep going with yr progress Dave..


Hello pal welcome aboard The honest answer is i dont know, however i always see plenty of foreigners competing in our shows so dont see why not... Hopefully someone who knows for sure will post.

Take it easy mate


----------



## greekgod

thanx Dave.. i really want to compete in Nov as will be ready for a local comp anyway.. IF any of yr mates or contacts can direct me to who to ask i appreciate it.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Good to see you yesterday mate.. I know its getting tough now especially when you could smell the Almonds I was eating!

Will probably see you up gym next week sometime.


----------



## Biggerdave

greekgod said:


> thanx Dave.. i really want to compete in Nov as will be ready for a local comp anyway.. IF any of yr mates or contacts can direct me to who to ask i appreciate it.


No worries mate, sure someone must know



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Good to see you yesterday mate.. I know its getting tough now especially when you could smell the Almonds I was eating!
> 
> Will probably see you up gym next week sometime.


Mate i can smell food from about 4 miles away at the moment Have you joined up now at Bobs? Be good to hook up for a session now and then when i am through this diet.


----------



## Biggerdave

Ham and calf today at Ministry.

Calves:

Calf raise 4 sets, 15 plate x20, 20x17, 25x13, +10k x10

Donkey calf 4 sets, 12 plate x12, 12x11, 10x9 (4sec hold), 10x11

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 8x8, 8x7, 8x7

Hams:

Standing curl 4 sets, 12.5x15, 20x11, 20x9, 15x9

Lying curl 4 sets, 9 plate x10, 9x9, 9x8, 9x8

Seated curl 3 sets, 8 plate x14, 10x11, 12x8

I then did 30 mins cardio pwo today to try and make my weight loss this week because i had a sneaky weigh yesterday morning and was not on target for my 2lb. Fingers crossed.

I dunno what it is with my body and losing just 2lb per week when i see Miles being prepped by the same guy and losing up to 5-6lb the last couple weeks:cursing:

Luckily its not too much of an issue as still plenty of time to lose what i need to.

I also had a sunbed today to try and get some colour on me


----------



## Biggerdave

So weigh day as predicted was a bit disappointing. Weighed in at 187.2lb which is exactly the same as last sunday and 0.4lb up from the mid week weigh in:cursing: :cursing:

I put this down to water and glycogen from my pre contest supplements - extra creatine and glutamine etc...

I am sure i am leaner, the mrs thinks i have changed quite a bit this last week.

So i am still on target, no problem there its just annoying as i would rather make smaller adjustments and lose a little each week than have to make bigger ones and feel like absolute sh1t because of it!

I imagine there will be some fairly positive adjustments to my diet when the big fella lets me know the score later:cool2:


----------



## hilly

dont worry mate with a change in supps weight is usually effected. i have found before when switching from slow acting to fast acting this has an effect and i believe jordan(XJP) has just experienced this as well a little so this could be the case??

what type of cardio are you doing at the moment pal?


----------



## Biggerdave

Cross trainer mate, 90 mins per day at around 130bpm (14-15kcal/min)


----------



## XJPX

Hello mate, ye my weigh in this week was same as last and I'm defo tighter too so don't worry  , I was a little annoyed by it at first but Paul reminded me its how we look....and if u look leaner then uv dun wat u need to do for the week 

What's ur training split like at moment?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Hello mate, ye my weigh in this week was same as last and I'm defo tighter too so don't worry  , I was a little annoyed by it at first but Paul reminded me its how we look....and if u look leaner then uv dun wat u need to do for the week
> 
> What's ur training split like at moment?


5 days per week at the moment mate.

Mon - chest/tri

Tue - Back/bi

Thur - Delt/abb

Fri - quad

Sat - ham/calf

Was on 4 days per week but James decided to split it so i could get the best out of quads. Dont have a lot left after training them


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> 5 days per week at the moment mate.
> 
> Mon - chest/tri
> 
> Tue - Back/bi
> 
> Thur - Delt/abb
> 
> Fri - quad
> 
> Sat - ham/calf
> 
> Was on 4 days per week but James decided to split it so i could get the best out of quads. Dont have a lot left after training them


I like tht split a lot mate, how u find training hammies day after quads?


----------



## Biggerdave

Not too bad actually except its really painfull on the lying curl because all the weight squishes down on the quads:lol:

I thought it may be tough but not too bad so far mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Well the last two days have been ok energy wise, guess the cheat helped there. Still took on way too much water from it though and i think that is down to the bread i ate for my starter.

I will limit my gluten intake a lot this weekends cheat and see how it goes.

Changes i have made this week:

Added oil gone from meals, 15ml = 145 kcal less per day.

+ 20 min cardio pwo on training days = 250 kcal less on those days

Should see around a 2250 ish deficit from last week to hopefully stimulate some more loss.

I have yesterdays and todays workouts to post up when i get a min.


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff. Like the way you make very small changes for the results.

On my last cut I got impatient and made drastic changes too often (weekly normally) and sure it cost me muscle.

Are you confident with your condition at this stage?


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. Like the way you make very small changes for the results.
> 
> On my last cut I got impatient and made drastic changes too often (weekly normally) and sure it cost me muscle.
> 
> Are you confident with your condition at this stage?


I am quite lucky in that i am in a position where i dont need to make drastic changes mate. Things will step up a gear on that front next week tho

I am happy with where i am, its quite tough to judge but i feel i am slightly ahead of last time which is my goal, a little leaner and a little dryer than last time

I was disappointed not to make a loss last week but feel there were factors involved in that and also a little disappointed in the massive weight gain i put on from my cheat again this past weekend but hopefully just minor irritations:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

dont get over worried about the water weight from the cheat. remember the positive effect it has on your metabolism much outweighs the negatives IMO


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> dont get over worried about the water weight from the cheat. remember the positive effect it has on your metabolism much outweighs the negatives IMO


Defo agreed mate, jus gotta find the balance between too much and not enough  , ur gonna cum in bang on wid the schales this week tho dnt worry


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> dont get over worried about the water weight from the cheat. remember the positive effect it has on your metabolism much outweighs the negatives IMO


Thats what i thought too mate especially after reading weeman's posts on the subject including how he has day long cheats and still loses weight but i really seem to struggle to get rid of the extra weight i put on from a cheat let alone any extra!

Take this morning for example, i am still 3lbs heavier than sunday morning!!! 3 days after the cheat.

I dont think James is of the same opinion about cheats as he said i have to really cut them down.


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Defo agreed mate, jus gotta find the balance between too much and not enough  , ur gonna cum in bang on wid the schales this week tho dnt worry


Cheers dude Trouble is i already cut out puddings two weeks ago and reduced the amount i have for my cheat if i cut back any more it wont be worth having lol


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> Thats what i thought too mate especially after reading weeman's posts on the subject including how he has day long cheats and still loses weight but i really seem to struggle to get rid of the extra weight i put on from a cheat let alone any extra!
> 
> Take this morning for example, i am still 3lbs heavier than sunday morning!!! 3 days after the cheat.
> 
> I dont think James is of the same opinion about cheats as he said i have to really cut them down.


i found when dieting earlier in the year i would have a controled refeed. 300g carbs from good sources during the day then either toby c or nandos on the night and some greek yogurt so total carbs probs 400-500 maybe during the day.

i would weigh in sat morning then do this during the day. my weight wouldnt return to saturdays weight until thursday/friday then i would drop another 2/lbish sometimes from the thursday/friday overnight almost till the sat morning and i would have lost weight.

as long as you are lossing each week thats what counts so i suppose this week will be a tell all for you.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> i found when dieting earlier in the year i would have a controled refeed. 300g carbs from good sources during the day then either toby c or nandos on the night and some greek yogurt so total carbs probs 400-500 maybe during the day.
> 
> i would weigh in sat morning then do this during the day. my weight wouldnt return to saturdays weight until thursday/friday then i would drop another 2/lbish sometimes from the thursday/friday overnight almost till the sat morning and i would have lost weight.
> 
> as long as you are lossing each week thats what counts so i suppose this week will be a tell all for you.


hilly post up ur flapjack recipe.....dave im gonna make some of these for my cheat on sunday as i want to get in a gd amount of food without being silly or it being too much junk so will defo be making some of those bad boys


----------



## hilly

lol

in 1 bowl

50% grinded oats and 50% norm oats

dried fruit

cinnamon

seed mix of sumsort

ginger

splenda

in a pan on the hob natty peanut butter and honey and heat till melted

then add bowl contents to pan and mix adding milk to get a good consistancy.

get a baking tray an cover with foil and spray with 1 cal spray to stop sticking and tpour mixture in and level down. then coat top with some flaked/choped almonds and bake for 20 to 30 mins checking every ten mins until your happy.

take out and lift tinfoil out of tray. sprinkle with some cinnamon and splenda and leave to cool.

yum yum. amounta vary depending how much carbs and fat you want etc. sometimes i make them fat free and just take out the nuts/seeds/peanut butter.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> lol
> 
> in 1 bowl
> 
> 50% grinded oats and 50% norm oats
> 
> dried fruit
> 
> cinnamon
> 
> seed mix of sumsort
> 
> ginger
> 
> splenda
> 
> in a pan on the hob natty peanut butter and honey and heat till melted
> 
> then add bowl contents to pan and mix adding milk to get a good consistancy.
> 
> get a baking tray an cover with foil and spray with 1 cal spray to stop sticking and tpour mixture in and level down. then coat top with some flaked/choped almonds and bake for 20 to 30 mins checking every ten mins until your happy.
> 
> take out and lift tinfoil out of tray. sprinkle with some cinnamon and splenda and leave to cool.
> 
> yum yum. amounta vary depending how much carbs and fat you want etc. sometimes i make them fat free and just take out the nuts/seeds/peanut butter.


i think this will be a regular in any of my cheats in future...love it, a nice clean carb up tht wil taste awesome


----------



## hilly

i used to use them as a carb and fat source with a protein shake as a meal at college. much better than just adding oats to a shake lol.

the only problem was i would divide them into 6 so they lasted the week but i would end up eating them in the first couple of days lol.


----------



## Biggerdave

It sure does sound good boys and i will try at some point but i'm not allowed sugars at the moment.

Its not like my cheat was total junk this past weekend, i had

Mediterranean bread with pate and some blue cheese to start and the haggis with potatoes and swede for my main.

I think the bread was my problem. This weekend i am going to try and limit my gluten in my cheat see how that works.

I put on 8-9lb in that cheat meal and i probably only ate half of that weight in food!


----------



## miles2345

Biggerdave said:


> Ham and calf today at Ministry.
> 
> Calves:
> 
> Calf raise 4 sets, 15 plate x20, 20x17, 25x13, +10k x10
> 
> Donkey calf 4 sets, 12 plate x12, 12x11, 10x9 (4sec hold), 10x11
> 
> Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 8x8, 8x7, 8x7
> 
> Hams:
> 
> Standing curl 4 sets, 12.5x15, 20x11, 20x9, 15x9
> 
> Lying curl 4 sets, 9 plate x10, 9x9, 9x8, 9x8
> 
> Seated curl 3 sets, 8 plate x14, 10x11, 12x8
> 
> I then did 30 mins cardio pwo today to try and make my weight loss this week because i had a sneaky weigh yesterday morning and was not on target for my 2lb. Fingers crossed.
> 
> *I dunno what it is with my body and losing just 2lb per week when i see Miles being prepped by the same guy and losing up to 5-6lb the last couple weeks:cursing*:
> 
> Luckily its not too much of an issue as still plenty of time to lose what i need to.
> 
> I also had a sunbed today to try and get some colour on me


sorry mate!! if it helps I got on some stupid machine and it said I had the metabolic age of a 12 year old boy:lol:, you know that James will get you where you need to be so just do as he says and Im sure youll be fine on the day


----------



## miles2345

Biggerdave said:


> Cross trainer mate, 90 mins per day at around 130bpm (14-15kcal/min)


[email protected] I have the stair climber, albeit for 50 not 90 mins.....yet!


----------



## Biggerdave

miles2345 said:


> sorry mate!! if it helps I got on some stupid machine and it said I had the metabolic age of a 12 year old boy:lol:, you know that James will get you where you need to be so just do as he says and Im sure youll be fine on the day


Absolutely mate, i dont want to give out the wrong idea here as i am right where i need to be.

I'm not bothered by my strange weight loss apart from it being a bit annoying.

I'm just trying to post up the real experience for others who have not competed to see the ups and downs of dieting:thumbup1: I'm learning so much about the way my body reacts to things too so will be good reference for me



miles2345 said:


> [email protected] I have the stair climber, albeit for 50 not 90 mins.....yet!


Lol hate those things, always seems like way more effort for less calories burned:cursing:


----------



## miles2345

Less??? I do 75 steps a min and its 946cal an hour at my weight. Its just so satisfying when you finish


----------



## Biggerdave

miles2345 said:


> Less??? I do 75 steps a min and its 946cal an hour at my weight. Its just so satisfying when you finish


Agreed, great when you finish

Yeah i just always found that i had to work way harder to burn the same amount of cals on those things than i had to on a cross trainer... your machine may be different tho mate

Saying that tho i have not used one for a long time.


----------



## Biggerdave

Morning cardio all done, was tough again this morning think i slept a little too long last night and struggled to wake up.

Off work now until monday morning which is nice although i do have to go into work today just not to actually do anything which is nice.

Delts and abbs later and quads tomorrow with MagicTorch which i'm looking forward too even if the [email protected] is gonna be on his mini carb up:rolleyes:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Morning cardio all done, was tough again this morning think i slept a little too long last night and struggled to wake up.
> 
> Off work now until monday morning which is nice although i do have to go into work today just not to actually do anything which is nice.
> 
> Delts and abbs later and quads tomorrow with MagicTorch which i'm looking forward too even if the [email protected] is gonna be on his mini carb up:rolleyes:


lucky you having time off! enjoy it mate :beer: make sure you make "magicwand" cry tomorrow during legs


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers dude. It is nice being off, only next week to go then i'm off until the show cos i'm a wuss and cant handle work and diet at the same time


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Cheers dude. It is nice being off, only next week to go then i'm off until the show cos i'm a wuss and cant handle work and diet at the same time


LOL tbh i dont blame you - if i were in youre position id do the same.

My job is ok, i get to sit in the office all day and drink cups of green tea, explain to the city boys and girls why im drinking protein ("but you dont need to get bigger":lol: - YES I FVCKING DO!!) and take a few calls from ****ed off customers.

At the moment when its busy its actually a welcome relief as it takes my mind off food.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> LOL tbh i dont blame you - if i were in youre position id do the same.
> 
> My job is ok, i get to sit in the office all day and drink cups of green tea, explain to the city boys and girls why im drinking protein ("but you dont need to get bigger":lol: - YES I FVCKING DO!!) and take a few calls from ****ed off customers.
> 
> At the moment when its busy its actually a welcome relief as it takes my mind off food.


Anything that does that is a bonus mate


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

what time you up bobbys mate later? i will pop in as doing some cardio!


----------



## XJPX

Enjoy the rest of the week off pal, defo dnt blame u either for wantin those last cuple weeks off, I'll be doing the same, any morning lectures I hav in that time will also be sacrficed for an extra hour or two sleep ( toilet trips depending haha) , try not to stress to much bout the weigh in....over thinkin it may not help


----------



## Biggerdave

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> what time you up bobbys mate later? i will pop in as doing some cardio!


Wont be there till about 7 this evening mate, gonna leave it a while and eat again first to let the rush die down a bit


----------



## Biggerdave

I'm such a lazy git, haven't been updating my workouts despite sitting on the computer most nights because it meant walking into the next room to get my diary:lol:

So some catching up...

Monday, chest ad tri:

Cable x over 4 sets, 25x15, 30x12, 30x9, 25x8

Inc DB 3 sets, 22.5x10, 22.5x9, 22.5x8

Flyes 4 sets, INC 10x15, 12.5x12, FLAT 12.5x8, 12.5x8

Chest press 2 sets, 100x14, 140x8

CGB 4 sets, 40x15, 50x13, 60x8, 60x7

V bar push down 3 sets, 25x15, 30x9, 30x8

O/H cable ext 2 sets, 40x9, 40x8

From today 20 mins cardio is added PWO. 5x week.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> *I'm such a lazy git, haven't been updating my workouts despite sitting on the computer most nights because it meant walking into the next room to get my diary:lol:*


LOL its excusable because youre dieting...  it can make even the easiest task feel like climbing everest LOL


----------



## Biggerdave

Tuesday, back and bi:

Close pull down 4 sets, 65x13, 65x11, 65x8, 55x14

Wide chins 3 sets, BW x6 - 5 - 4

Bar row 4 sets, 60x15, 80x12, 80x12, 80x9

Cable pullovers 3 sets, 15x12, 20x7, 20x7

Bar curl 3 sets, 25x15, 32.5x10, 37.5x6

Hammer curl 2 sets, 9x13, 12.5x7

Machine preacher 2 sets, normal grip 5 plate x9, reverse grip 5 plate x9

+ 20 mins PWO cardio


----------



## Biggerdave

Thursday, delt and abb

Standing DB press 4 sets, 20x15, 22.5x8, 22.5x7, 17.5x10

Seated lateral raise 4 sets, 10x10, 10x10, 10x8, 7.5x10

Inc rear delt 4 sets, 12.5x14, 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 12.5x9

Plate raise 2 sets, 15x14, 20x9

Rope crunch 3 sets, 40x14, 50x7, 50x4

Twist leg raise 2 sets, 10 - 8

+20 min PWO cardio


----------



## Biggerdave

Today was Quads with James and MagicTorch who came down from London to train with us.

Was a great session although my strength is really starting to go now which doesn't make things any easier:cursing:

Couple of times MT thought he was gonna be sick but he held it in and finished the workout good and proper:thumb:

Leg ext 3 sets, 15, 15, drop set

Hack squat 3 sets, sled +40 x15, +80 x12, drop set +120x6 - +80x6 - +40x6

Staggered pivot leg press 3 sets, 120x15/15, 120x15/15, 140x15/15 - 20

Walking lunge 3 sets, 2x12k Db's x 30 paces, 30 paces, 32 paces

And that was it, but that was all it needed to be

Did 20 mins PWO cardio on the inc treadmill.

So James had a look at me and as shown by my weight this last couple of weeks things have not changed too much and i am still holding some stubborn fat on my stomach.

We are not at all bothered by this as there is still plenty of time but have come to the conclusion my metabolism has probably suffered due to me being on restricted calories for well over a year now.

So some pretty big changes as of tomorrow. Its going to get very tough now but i will just be glad to see some progress that has been lacking the last 2 weeks.

In respect of James i wont go into my exact diet but from tomorrow my Oily fish meal is gone and replaced with white fish/turkey.

My fruit is gone from my diet also and rice portions in meals 2&3 are reduced slightly.

This should see a reduction of around 400kcal pr day.

I will add in CLA and acetyl l carnitine from tomorrow.

Looking forward to getting things moving now, 4 weeks out this weekend. Will post photo's on sun.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> LOL its excusable because youre dieting...  it can make even the easiest task feel like climbing everest LOL


Your not wrong there buddy


----------



## ares1

what are youre total calories now?


----------



## Biggerdave

Today about 2880, as of tomorrow around 2160... fu(k on paper that seems harsh lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Bring on the fat loss baby, my poor Mrs:lol:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Bring on the fat loss baby, my poor Mrs:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

wouldnt be so bad for her if you were at work pmsl.


----------



## Biggerdave

PM cardio done, was tough despite feeling unusually lively just before starting. I think it was down to my legs being totally drained from training quads earlier.

Quick shower then bed for me, looking forward to just lying down and resting.


----------



## LittleChris

Hopefully will keep things ticking over :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Should do mate. I had a sneaky weigh this morning and am about where i was a week ago thur which puts me lower than last sun already. Not by a lot but sill definitely see a loss tomorrow morning no matter how small.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

2160 cals, and 90 mins cardio per day! you`re gonna be getting hungry on that mate! 4 weeks though... Not too long now..


----------



## Biggerdave

Quads and glutes ache big time this morning! I will train calves and hams later today sometime, should be fun on the lying curl with all the weight squishing my quads against the bench lol


----------



## Biggerdave

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 2160 cals, and 90 mins cardio per day! you`re gonna be getting hungry on that mate! 4 weeks though... Not too long now..


Yeah mate, i'm using around 1500 of those just doing the cardio

I'll be glad to see a bit more progress though. Although i am not behind or anything it plays on your mind when you don't see a loss for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey mate, yeah my quads are shot through! I had to go from you right home, 10min to get changed then met the mrs in town to go on to a party up in Hertfordshire, sooooo many stairs on public transport!! Added to that the fact that I was pee'ing every 5mins made it soooo much fun haha

Thanks for having me down, it was an awesome session, I actually was sick a little in my mouth (banana pulp - nice) but had to swallow it again so stop myself lookin like a pussy haha Was such an intense session, not trained quads on their own in over a year but loved it, giving my lots of ideas about my off season and how I'm going to play it, think I will try a 5 body part split on a day on day off to see how I react.

Walking lunges were insane after all those sets, I had to watch Dave to two sets while I rested as every time I lowered down I fell over....James wasn't letting me off tho, I was made to finish my sets with various (justified) tuants  Loved it!

I thought you looked spot on from every angle mate, you are going to be hard for anyone to beat, you'll be at the top of your weight limit and ripped to shreds, you could step on stage tomorrow and beat most. 4 weeks mate, dig in!


----------



## XJPX

All sounds gd mate  , how much acetyl l carnitine u adding in and what time of the day?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> All sounds gd mate  , how much acetyl l carnitine u adding in and what time of the day?


3g 3x day mate. I'm taking it pre am cardio, pre pwo cardio and pre eve cardio for ease:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

MT cheers buddy, long way to go yet and as big Steve said yesterday a lot can happen overnight let alone 4 weeks!

My legs are so battered mate they are really starting to tighten up now. Was a great session and great to catch up. Enjoy your cheat pal.


----------



## DRED

gutted i could not get down....it was my little girls 6 birthday 

next time


----------



## Biggerdave

DRED said:


> gutted i could not get down....it was my little girls 6 birthday
> 
> next time


Your on:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Sounds like a gd addition, was the carnitine added to try to get tht bit of stubborn fat off?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Sounds like a gd addition, was the carnitine added to try to get tht bit of stubborn fat off?


Just to help mobilize the last few lbs mate, we used it for Pompey and i think it worked well so thought to go with it again. It is cheap enough to include even if the benefit is minor. It has a peculiar taste tho!


----------



## Biggerdave

So this morning i woke up an man are my quads stiff and achey! I wasn't sure how i was going to manage 1hr of intensive cardio so thought i would do 15 min xtrainer, 15 walk, 15 xtrainer, 15 walk for an hour or more to burn as many kcals as poss.

Anyway jumped on the xtrainer and typed in 15 mins, well the little timer went down so quick i thought sod it do another 10, then another 10 etc etc and before i knew it i had done my hr:thumb: and it was time for porridge:bounce:

Pleasantly surprised about that.

On the down side my weight was up again this morning. 187.6lb which is 0.4 up on last week. :confused1:

Its no biggie yet, i only made those massive changes yesterday so they have not had time to work their magic.

Next week it will be different i guarantee, we are now aiming for 3lb per week!

I was tempted not to cheat today when i saw that but have already taken an expensive bit of fillet out the freezer to make wellington as an early anniversary meal for me and the mrs as i wont be able to cheat on our actual anniversary because its 2 weeks out! I'm not gonna waste that


----------



## Galtonator

i always do my cardio like that mate. Next 10 mins is all i think about. Mind you at 5am thinking don't really happen lol

Wellington sounds awsome, what you having with it?


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> i always do my cardio like that mate. Next 10 mins is all i think about. Mind you at 5am thinking don't really happen lol
> 
> Wellington sounds awsome, what you having with it?


Just finished it, it was amazing. First time i tried it:thumb: Had it nice and simple with new potatoes and asparagus and a little home made red wine sauce.

Had a small amount too so hopefully wont put on as much weight as i normally do from my cheat.


----------



## Biggerdave

So everything is going well, have a couple workouts to update shortly. My legs are a little better today and i can almost walk normally

Two cardio sessions done just the 30 min pre bed to go

Well done to Bobby Khan in Leamington i thought he would take that class, look forward to standing up there with him in Notts:thumb: Bring it on


----------



## Biggerdave

Monday was chest and tri trained at Ministry:

Inc hammer style press 4 sets, 30/side x12, 30x8, 25x6, 20x6

Machine flyes 4 sets, 4 plate x15, 5x13, 6x9, 7x7

Cable x over 3 sets, 20x15, 30x12, 35x9

Chest press 2 sets, 8 plate x8, 6x10

Rope push downs 3 sets, 30x12, 30x10, 40x7

Seated tricep machine 3 sets, 55x15, 65x11, 75x9

I also had a 6 min tan today.


----------



## Biggerdave

Tuesday - back and biceps...

DB row 3 sets, 30x13, 35x12, 40x10

Close seated row 4 sets, 60x14, 65x11, 70x9, 80x6-40x8

Lower back machine 3 sets, +10k x12, 10x10, 10x9

Med grip pulldowns 3 sets, 60x10, 60x9, U/H 60x8

Inc DB curl 4 sets, 10x14, 10x9, 10x7, 10x7

Reverse preacher machine 2 sets, 5 plate x12, 5x9-U/H 5x2

Hammer curls 2 sets, 8x13, 8x12


----------



## Biggerdave

No training on wednesday just cardio x 1hr 30.

Today was mid week weigh in and at last i have started to shift some fat again:bounce: 186lb this morning which is 1.6lb loss since sunday:thumb: I'm so chuffed with this as another week without a loss would have done me ed in lol

Need to keep up this intensity of weight loss now as i want to be 184.5lb ish by sunday morning.

Off to the gym in a bit to train delts and abbs.


----------



## Guest

Well done to Bobby Khan in Leamington i thought he would take that class, look forward to standing up there with him in Notts:thumb: Bring it on


----------



## Biggerdave

1russ100 said:


> Well done to Bobby Khan in Leamington i thought he would take that class, look forward to standing up there with him in Notts:thumb: Bring it on


Spoke to Bobby this morning and he is going hell for leather as im sure you are. Definatly going to be a very good class this year!


----------



## Guest

He must have had my spot in the que aswell for genetics! ha. Itl be good to catch up with you a few others from this site over the weekend. Keep up the good training and see you in 4 weeks!!


----------



## XJPX

Great news on the weight loss mate, head down and stay focused  , make every rep count


----------



## Magic Torch

Good work Dave, the changes seem to have worked! Keep pluggin away mate!

You gonna have a smallish cheat again or is that it now?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Great news on the weight loss mate, head down and stay focused  , make every rep count


Cheers Jordan, cant wait to get in that gym now



Magic Torch said:


> Good work Dave, the changes seem to have worked! Keep pluggin away mate!
> 
> You gonna have a smallish cheat again or is that it now?


I'm not sure on the cheat front mate i'll leave that decision up to JL.

I dont see it as a problem now my metabolism is up and running again as long as i make my weight this weekend because any more poor weeks and things will be getting tight! But if i do have one it will be pretty clean. More like a tasty re feed meal really.

We'll have to wait and see what the scales say on sunday:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Great session down the gym today even if i do feel like a living zombie atm! Trained delts and some abbs thrown in for good measure as i dont usually train them direct but have done so throughout this pre comp.

Delts:

Military press 4 sets, 50x12, 60x7, 50x7, 40x9

Plate raise 3 sets, 15x15, 20x10, 15x12

Seated bent rr delt 3 sets, 12.5x15, 15x12, 15x11

Lateral raise 3 sets, 12.5x8, 10x9, 10x9

Abbs:

Stomach vacuums 3 sets, 45 sec, 40sec, 40sec

Swiss ball crunch 3 sets, 18 - 15 - 11

Side plank 2 sets, 30 sec - 30 sec

Plank 2 sets, 30 sec - 30sec

Finished off with 20 mins cardio.

Just my 30 min pre meal 6 cardio to do today:bounce:


----------



## Biggerdave

Evening cardio done, just a sleep and 60 mins more cardio until the best meal of the day:thumb:

Pretty worn out now but the problem with doing cardio this late is it wakes my mind up again!


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K

Biggerdave said:


> Spoke to Bobby this morning and he is going hell for leather as im sure you are. Definatly going to be a very good class this year!


Awesome mate he has a very very pleasing physique, did very well when the shape genetics were being given out. Be great to meet you guys when we get there:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Good to see you to Bobby! keep it going for those last few weeks. Feel free to call in whenever you like. Like you said apart from yourself and biggerdave there a sure to be a few more as comitted as you two clearly are!! Keep it up up lads!!!


----------



## Biggerdave

B said:


> Awesome mate he has a very very pleasing physique' date=' did very well when the shape genetics were being given out. Be great to meet you guys when we get there:thumb:[/quote']
> 
> Really nice to see you yesterday Russ and thanx again for ur help it really means alot bro ; ) I'l pop down to ur office next week.
> 
> Thanx for the compliment Dave, would be cool to meet u at the brits before we start out battle for the big title ; ) and ofcourse I believe there wiil be other guys in the Classic class that will bring the best of them on the big day. Soo lets get ready to rumble.....
> 
> Bobby





1russ100 said:


> Good to see you to Bobby! keep it going for those last few weeks. Feel free to call in whenever you like. Like you said apart from yourself and biggerdave there a sure to be a few more as comitted as you two clearly are!! Keep it up up lads!!!


Cool guys look forward to it. As you both said there are gonna be plenty of guys bringing it to the table, it is the finals and everyone will have upped their game no doubt!

Thats what its all about lads, steely determination and hard work


----------



## Biggerdave

Just got back from ham's and calves at Ministry. Great session...

Hams:

Lying curl 3 sets, 10 plate x15, 11x12, 12x8

SLDL 3 sets, 80x15, 100x12, 120x8

Standing ham curl 3 sets, 15x9, 12.5x10, 12.5x9

Seated ham curl 3 sets, 10 plate x13, 11x9, 11x8

Calves:

Calf raise 3 sets, 20 plate x15, 25x13, stack +10 x11

Sgl calf raise 3 sets, 8x8, 8x8, 8x7

Donkey calf 3 sets, 12 plate x11, 12x10, 14x9 - 10x8

Then 20 mins of mixed cardio, 5 on the x trainer, 10 inc treadmill, 5 stepper.

And a 12 minute tan to finish

Oh and Big Steve gave me a nice new MINISTRY OF MUSCLE mouse mat:thumb:

Had a little pose at the gym and i'm quite happy with where i am, think i have made some small improvements since Pompey too but only time will tell.

I really need to do some more posing but have no where at home or my local gym where the lighting and mirror is good enough:cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

So just finished my PM cardio. When on th x trainer i usually fantasize about foods i'm gonna have after the show lol, i have a big hamper of things i'm getting ready.

Todays thought for some reason was breakfast cereals So on the list for the hamper is now some nice dorset cereal berrie and cherry muesli, and some pop tarts:lol:

Man this hamper is gonna make me sick:rockon:


----------



## hilly

haha sounds great. my fave cereal is cinnamin grahems i have seen me eat a full box of those on a refeed day lol


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> haha sounds great. my fave cereal is cinnamin grahems i have seen me eat a full box of those on a refeed day lol


Lol! I fantasize about the most stupid things, just yesterday in sainsbury i had to force myself not to buy packets and packets of biscuits as i convinced myself that i will want them after the show... :lol:

Like when i've finished competing and can eat ANYTHING i want i'm gonna want ten packs of biscuits:lol: :lol:

Cardio was hell on earth today as i was a bit tired, i am so glad its over for the morning


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Lol! I fantasize about the most stupid things, just yesterday in sainsbury i had to force myself not to buy packets and packets of biscuits as i convinced myself that i will want them after the show... :lol:
> 
> Like when i've finished competing and can eat ANYTHING i want i'm gonna *want ten packs of biscuits* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cardio was hell on earth today as i was a bit tired, i am so glad its over for the morning


lol if theyre hob nobs.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

are you training this weekend? or just cardio?


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> lol if theyre hob nobs.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> are you training this weekend? or just cardio?


Yeah quads later today mate and that is it for the weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah quads later today mate and that is it for the weekend. Looking forward to it!


Enjoy the session :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Ugh i went back to bed for an hour after breakfast and now i feel sooo tired and burned out!


----------



## Biggerdave

Quads was extremely draining but very satisfying to train, only 1 more week of legs to go!

Quads:

Leg ext 3 sets, 9 plate x 15, 10x14, 11x11, 12x9

Sgl leg ext 3 sets, 4x11, 5x9, 5x9 - dbl + 5 sec squeeze = 6

Leg press 3 sets, 200x14, 230x13, 230x10

Walking lunge 2 sets, 15's x28, 15's x26

Back squat 1 set, 60x12

And now i am dead

Off to cinema i think tonight to chill out and take the mind off of training for a while.


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Ugh i went back to bed for an hour after breakfast and now i feel sooo tired and burned out!


now i just feel bad  lol , keep hanging in ther bro...wat u gonna watch at cinema?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> now i just feel bad  lol , keep hanging in ther bro...wat u gonna watch at cinema?


Gonna be District 9 mate, you watch it the other day?


----------



## clarkey

Hey Dave..well done on the progress this week mate...not long now...im same as you I cant help but buy dirty food and put them in my 'naughty cupboard' for after the show. Its getting past a joke I have cheesecakes, cookies, cerials, xmas selection packs, you name it!!  you still having cheat tomorrow?


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Hey Dave..well done on the progress this week mate...not long now...im same as you I cant help but buy dirty food and put them in my 'naughty cupboard' for after the show. Its getting past a joke I have cheesecakes, cookies, cerials, xmas selection packs, you name it!!  you still having cheat tomorrow?


lol thats awesome mate, i've managed to resist buying any puddings and will just buy them as i want after but i've maxed out the choc's, cookies, jam's fudge etc:thumb:

Its all stuff i never normally eat ha ha and will prob have loads left for xmas

I'm not sure on the cheat yet mate need to speak with JL tomorrow before we decide.

I would love one obviously but if i do it will be a pretty clean one more like a re feed.

How you doin bud?


----------



## XJPX

hshaha guys i did exactly tht for portsmouth...it ended up a whole norty box tht was stored under my bed n kept me going at uni for the next 3 months if either i or my mates craved summin....not dun it this time tho dunno y

ye mate i reali liked district 9,the start is a bit shi=tty wen i first see the aliens but giv it a chance n ul reali like it, me n gf in first 5 mins thort wat the fook is this sh=t btu then after a lil bit we got reali into it


----------



## clarkey

ha ha same here I dont normally like sweet things, but then again we have been dieting for a while now. Im going good mate just maintaining my weight til J gives me the nod, im going to see him on Thurs, really looking forward to it as its been two weeks and hopefully will get his approval.

Im going for a meal tomoz night with family so it will be a cleanish meal..ive got a feeling this will be our last cheat meal...


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> hshaha guys i did exactly tht for portsmouth...it ended up a whole norty box tht was stored under my bed n kept me going at uni for the next 3 months if either i or my mates craved summin....not dun it this time tho dunno y
> 
> ye mate i reali liked district 9,the start is a bit shi=tty wen i first see the aliens but giv it a chance n ul reali like it, me n gf in first 5 mins thort wat the fook is this sh=t btu then after a lil bit we got reali into it


Just got back, got the early viewing so i could get back to do cardio See what you mean about the start, really enjoyed it after it got going tho.

And they set it up nicely for a second one!



clarkey said:


> ha ha same here I dont normally like sweet things, but then again we have been dieting for a while now. Im going good mate just maintaining my weight til J gives me the nod, im going to see him on Thurs, really looking forward to it as its been two weeks and hopefully will get his approval.
> 
> Im going for a meal tomoz night with family so it will be a cleanish meal..ive got a feeling this will be our last cheat meal...


I'm down there on thursday matey so might see you there. Enjoy your cheat mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Right quick update time.

Weigh in this morning was 186.6lb, however yesterday morning was 185.6lb and there aint no way i've put on weight since yesterday so that is the weight we are going with.

The extra lb is likely down to water and food in my system/pipes

So 185.6lb is a 2lb loss since last week. Not quite as much as we had hoped for but a good loss none the less.

I was fully prepared to be going right through without a cheat now but got the news at 1730 that i was allowed and in fact encouraged to go have one. I had not prepared anything so we went to nando's and it was awesome! I feel like i really needed it after such big kcal changes last week my body was pretty weak and hopefully it will do some good.

As of tomorrow some more big changes.

Only carbs i will be having will be breakfast every day and PWO on training days.

All meals apart from breakfast will now be white fish and veg.

Cardio is upped to 2 hrs every day. 60 pre breakfast, 30 PWO/early afternoon, 30 pre meal 6.

Big week this week and i am really pushing for some dramatic changes now. How this week goes decides wether i get a final cheat meal next sunday but more important that that it will set me up well for the final 2 weeks.

Its gonna be a tough week and i've no doubt i will feel like sh1t by about tue at the latest but not long now to suck it up:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

tuff week ahead for both of us then matey, but ye not long left so jus suck it up and giv it everythin


----------



## hilly

good stuff on the cheat. its guna be a tuff week mate but just think of the carbs when your loadng up in a couple of weeks. head down now not long to go.


----------



## Biggerdave

Yeah its all worth it in the end guys, is a great experience. I'm learning a lot especially with my body being so stubborn this time round!

Well had a pretty rubbish nigh last night, major carb sweats and numerous pee's but i had plenty of energy for cardio this morning and now tucking into my porridge.

Enjoying it very much today as its only this and the vitargo later which tastes like cack lol


----------



## clarkey

Hey Dave nearly there my friend....I know what you mean about the weight thing it does mess with your head but I can only think it is water at this stage as nothing has changed in the diet. My weight tends to change throughout the week but levels off at the end of the week.

As I said to you before you have a great chance of doing some damage at the British, under 2 weeks dieting left then its depletion and carb up!!!! what time you down the gym Thurs?


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Hey Dave nearly there my friend....I know what you mean about the weight thing it does mess with your head but I can only think it is water at this stage as nothing has changed in the diet. My weight tends to change throughout the week but levels off at the end of the week.
> 
> As I said to you before you have a great chance of doing some damage at the British, under 2 weeks dieting left then its depletion and carb up!!!! what time you down the gym Thurs?


Be there at 1800 mate, you? May pop in a bit earlier for a tan actually


----------



## Biggerdave

Trained my Chest and tri at my local gym 'Bob's', was a great session and got the ever elusive pump back after my cheat yesterday Almost forgot what a good pump feels like!

I feel pretty good at the moment and am making the most of it because i know as the week goes on i am going to drain very quickly. So while i've got kcals in me i'm using them ha ha and i'm walking everywhere!

I will get that final cheat on sunday:lol:

Chest:

Inc smith 4 sets, 60x15, 70x10, 70x8, 60x10

Inc flye 3 sets, 15x10, 15x9, 15x9

Inc DB 4 sets, 20x9, 20x8, 17.5x9, 17.5x9

Cable x over 1 set, 20x15

Triceps:

Smith cgb 3 sets, 40x15, 50x10, 50x9

Sgl reverse pushdowns 2 sets, 7.5x13, 7.5x10

O/H ext 2 sets, bar +15k x8, 15x7

Then rushed home and did my 30 mins on the x trainer before my PWO drinks.

Gonna have my fish and veg in a minute then walk to Tesco for supplies.


----------



## ares1

You were right about the broccoli stalks btw... I held out for 8 weeks though... :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

I knew you'd come round:lol:

Dieting does funny things to the taste buds!


----------



## XJPX

quality session mate, bet the pump made u happy  , how u cookin ur fish/veg? i was oven roasting mine but last nit cooked it in the pan wid one cal spray n sum seasonig n tasted niceeee 



Biggerdave said:


> Trained my Chest and tri at my local gym 'Bob's', was a great session and got the ever elusive pump back after my cheat yesterday Almost forgot what a good pump feels like!
> 
> I feel pretty good at the moment and am making the most of it because i know as the week goes on i am going to drain very quickly. So while i've got kcals in me i'm using them ha ha and i'm walking everywhere!
> 
> I will get that final cheat on sunday:lol:
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Inc smith 4 sets, 60x15, 70x10, 70x8, 60x10
> 
> Inc flye 3 sets, 15x10, 15x9, 15x9
> 
> Inc DB 4 sets, 20x9, 20x8, 17.5x9, 17.5x9
> 
> Cable x over 1 set, 20x15
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> Smith cgb 3 sets, 40x15, 50x10, 50x9
> 
> Sgl reverse pushdowns 2 sets, 7.5x13, 7.5x10
> 
> O/H ext 2 sets, bar +15k x8, 15x7
> 
> Then rushed home and did my 30 mins on the x trainer before my PWO drinks.
> 
> Gonna have my fish and veg in a minute then walk to Tesco for supplies.


----------



## Magic Torch

Dave mate that diet and cardio schedule sounds intense, still as Clarky said - its only 2 weeks till deplete and carb! You will **** the weight if you stick to that (and you will) this is the business end mate, you have been dieting a long time this year, in 3 weeks mate it'll all be over!

Keep it up champ!


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> quality session mate, bet the pump made u happy  , how u cookin ur fish/veg? i was oven roasting mine but last nit cooked it in the pan wid one cal spray n sum seasonig n tasted niceeee


Yeah i just do it in the oven or grill if i'm short of time mate, i'm not in the slightest bit fussed about taste or seasoning etc that doesn't bother me at the best of times let alone when i'm starving:lol:

I use pollock which i find quite 'meaty' in texture also so goes down a treat


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Dave mate that diet and cardio schedule sounds intense, still as Clarky said - its only 2 weeks till deplete and carb! You will **** the weight if you stick to that (and you will) this is the business end mate, you have been dieting a long time this year, in 3 weeks mate it'll all be over!
> 
> Keep it up champ!


Tell me about it mate my knee's are fu(ked at the moment from all the cardio! But i worked it out on the way to Tesco, only 26 more hours on the x trainer to go:bounce: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> I use pollock which i find quite 'meaty' in texture also so goes down a treat


Whats it like cost wise mate?


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Whats it like cost wise mate?


£5 something per Kilo mate. http://www.frozenfishdirect.co.uk


----------



## Magic Torch

Looks good! will check that out, decent selection!


----------



## Biggerdave

Well am cardio is done and it was not too bad today, must still be a few nando's carbs floating around my system.

Just having my breakfast, looking forward to back and biceps later.


----------



## XJPX

haha those sneaky nandos carbs pulling u thru...  , id like to say the same but after my quad session last nit cardio this morn was not fun.....oats afterwards however wher. how much r u enjoying ur oats at the moment? my gf laughs at me as i sit ther with them like a hobo clinging onto the bowl whilst i eat them haah


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> haha those sneaky nandos carbs pulling u thru...  , id like to say the same but after my quad session last nit cardio this morn was not fun.....oats afterwards however wher. how much r u enjoying ur oats at the moment? my gf laughs at me as i sit ther with them like a hobo clinging onto the bowl whilst i eat them haah


There is nothing else in the world when i have my breakfast bowl in my hand mate! Although i dont have oats at the moment because they give me acid so am eating quinoa which is just as nice!


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> There is nothing else in the world when i have my breakfast bowl in my hand mate! Although i dont have oats at the moment because they give me acid so am eating quinoa which is just as nice!


never herd of quinoa.....wat they like?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> never herd of quinoa.....wat they like?


Its a south american grain mate cook it up in water just like oats. It is lower GI than oats and has a full amino acid profile (for what thats really worth). Its a really nice little grain but its bloody expensive cos its around in the super food crowd.

I managed to get a really good deal on bulk a while ago so using that up.

The main benefit for me is it i gluten free and i have minor issues with gluten that i dont need pre show


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Its a south american grain mate cook it up in water just like oats. It is lower GI than oats and has a full amino acid profile (for what thats really worth). Its a really nice little grain but its bloody expensive cos its around in the super food crowd.
> 
> I managed to get a really good deal on bulk a while ago so using that up.
> 
> The main benefit for me is it i gluten free and i have minor issues with gluten that i dont need pre show


haha i just watched a youtube vid on it and it looks mega tasty mate, i may use it in my diet after comps...spec if it has a nutty taste....tht wid satayed chicken with natty peanutbutter and a few flakes almonds... mmmmm hehe tastyyy haha


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterdays session was Back and Bi.

Back:

Lower back machine 3 sets, 15x12, 15x11, 15x9

Bar row 3 sets, 90x12, 110x10, 110x9

Close pull down 3 sets, 60x15, 70x11, 80x7

Wide chins 3 sets, BWx6 - 5 - 5

Cable pullovers 3 sets, 20x12, 20x9, 20x9

Biceps:

DB curl 3 sets, 15x11, 15x9, 15x8

Machine preacher 3 sets, 6 plate x8, 5x10, 5x10

Reverse machine preacher 2 sets, 6 plate x6, 5x9

It may not look like it from the weights but it was a really good session and i found lots of energy and strength from somewhere!

Today is a day off from weights which also means only 50g carb today. I have done my 60 min pre breakfast cardio and eaten my Quinoa.

Just another two 30 min sessions and 5 meals of white fish/veg today but hopefully will see a loss since sunday at the mid week weigh tomorrow.


----------



## Biggerdave

Well fu(k cardio was worse than hell on earth today now all my cheat carbs are long gone and i've been on 50g carb for 3 days!

But the scales said 183.8lb this morning which whilst it is not quite where we wanted me to be by today it is still a very positive 2.8lb loss since sunday.

Off to see james late on today to find out what tricks he has up his sleeve to get this last bit of fat off... I have a feeling it aint gonna be fun


----------



## hilly

chin up mate not long to go and thats a good weight loss so far


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> No doubt it will be miserable mate:lol: Nearly there though and a damn good loss in that time


Cheers mate, it makes all this effort more worthwhile. I had 2 weeks where i was busting my gut and the scales actually went up and that was hard to see:cursing:!!

As long as we are heading in the right direction it can be as tough as it wants


----------



## clarkey

Hi mate...cant believe I just missed you today by minutes!!! im down again next wed afternoon if your about. Hope your session with James went well mate...no changes diet wise for me this week still on 400g carbs a day and still hungry wtf!! motabilism is well and truely fired up...


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Hi mate...cant believe I just missed you today by minutes!!! im down again next wed afternoon if your about. Hope your session with James went well mate...no changes diet wise for me this week still on 400g carbs a day and still hungry wtf!! motabilism is well and truely fired up...


Lol i'll no doubt be bored witless by then so i'll pop down!

400g carbs you git, i'm on 50 per day:cursing: (Nice work if you can get it)


----------



## clarkey

Biggerdave said:


> Lol i'll no doubt be bored witless by then so i'll pop down!
> 
> 400g carbs you git, i'm on 50 per day:cursing: (Nice work if you can get it)


lol I was on alot lower for the qualifier but with all the dieting, cardio and food my motabilism is through the roof. We took a few carbs out previously and my weight dropped so we increased the food again...trust me mate I could easily eat another 500g on top of this im still clock watching for my next meal be good to catch up next week....not long now Dave finish line is in sight and nearly time to do battle!!


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> lol I was on alot lower for the qualifier but with all the dieting, cardio and food my motabilism is through the roof. We took a few carbs out previously and my weight dropped so we increased the food again...trust me mate I could easily eat another 500g on top of this im still clock watching for my next meal be good to catch up next week....not long now Dave finish line is in sight and nearly time to do battle!!


Bloody good job too mate, my knee's have just about had enough of all this cardio!!


----------



## Biggerdave

So todays session was with James and we trained Calves and Delts.

Calves:

Donkey calf 4 sets, 10 plate x15, 12x12, 14x10, 16x9

Calf raise 4 sets, 27 plates x 10, 27x8, 22x11, 15x7 (5 sec squeeze)

Sgl calf raise 2 sets, 6 plate x7, 4x8

Seated calf 1 set, 20x18

Delts:

Hammer style shoulder press 3 sets, 30/side x10, 30x8, 30x7

Arnold press style machine 2 sets, 15/side x10, drop set 20x6 - 15x8 - 5x8

Side lateral machine 3 sets with last a drop set

Inc rear delt 3 sets, 15x15, 17x12, 17x12

Variation front raise 2 sets, 15x15, 15x15

Nothing really to change today just keep plugging away. I am allowed a final cheat on sunday so i am sure looking forward to that:thumb:

That was my last calf workout, tomorrow will be my last quad and sat my last hammy session. I am glad because as much as i love training my legs i am seriously drained now.


----------



## XJPX

B gd to get them last leg session finished, have u always stopped leg training at 2 weeks out? Keep smashin away bro


----------



## hilly

its all coming together now mate not long and bet ure over the moon about the cheat this weekend.


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> B gd to get them last leg session finished, have u always stopped leg training at 2 weeks out? Keep smashin away bro


Well this is only my second time competing matey but yeah always stopped 2 weeks out. I'm doing so much cardio by now dont really need the extra catabolism of weights



hilly2008 said:


> its all coming together now mate not long and bet ure over the moon about the cheat this weekend.


Yeah cant wait pal, just gotta keep plugging away to be sure i earn it and benefit most from it:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

fair enuff mate, wen are ur final weights sessions for upper body?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> fair enuff mate, wen are ur final weights sessions for upper body?


Next week will be normal upper body training mate then depletion stuff the final week


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

How was the steak and chips mate? Bet you gobbled it down like a starving dog!

You looked like death warmed up earlier lol!!


----------



## Biggerdave

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How was the steak and chips mate? Bet you gobbled it down like a starving dog!
> 
> You looked like death warmed up earlier lol!!


Heaven mate lol

I think i felt worse than i looked too!! Started to feel a bit better once i got home and sat down for a while tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> I know exactly how you feel mate as I spent 12 weeks at 50g carbs first time:cursing:
> 
> Not far away now mate and will make the carbs all the better


Sh1t mate 12 weeks at 50g, i would waste away Thats hardcore pal lol!


----------



## Biggerdave

Right then a couple of updates and some changes...

Friday was my final quad session:thumbup1:

Leg ext 4 sets, 10 plate x15, 11x13, 12x10, 13x8

Back squats 3 sets, 60x12, 80x10, drop set 100x6 - 80x4 - 60x5 - bar x10

Sgl leg squats 2 sets, BW x5, BW x4

Sgl leg press 3 sets, 50x13, 70x10, 90x7 - DBL x9

Sgl leg ext 3 sets, 3 plate x10, 3x8, 3x8

Was a really good session despite some quite appalling weights being pressed now but its all relative


----------



## Biggerdave

Sunday was final hams... and also weigh day. I weighed in at 182.6lb which is a 3lb loss exactly that week and brought me somewhat closer to where i wanted to be. Did quite a lot to ease my mind as my weight had been bothering me.

This means i basically have 7-8 lb to lose the final 2 weeks including the depletion so easily do-able

I felt the worst i have ever felt whilst dieting on sunday, really was very very low on energy but battled through and just tried to get some blood in them really:

Lying curls 4 sets, 8 plate x15, 10x12, 12x8, 12x7

DB sldl 3 sets, 30's x12, 35's x11, 40's x10

Swiss ball curls 3 sets, BW x8, BW x8, BW x7

I then disappeared home for my PWO cardio and a rest. Strangely enough i started to perk up a bit after my cardio and the rest of the day was not too bad, especially my final cheat meal

Final cheat consisted of halloumi and mushroom stuffed roasted red peppers and then t-bone steak with chips, peas, and grilled tomato. It was amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

On a side not it has now been around 5 weeks since i tasted a pudding, 7 by the time of the show:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Sunday was final hams... and also weigh day. I weighed in at 182.6lb which is a 3lb loss exactly that week and brought me somewhat closer to where i wanted to be. Did quite a lot to ease my mind as my weight had been bothering me.
> 
> This means i basically have 7-8 lb to lose the final 2 weeks including the depletion so easily do-able
> 
> I felt the worst i have ever felt whilst dieting on sunday, really was very very low on energy but battled through and just tried to get some blood in them really:
> 
> Lying curls 4 sets, 8 plate x15, 10x12, 12x8, 12x7
> 
> DB sldl 3 sets, 30's x12, 35's x11, 40's x10
> 
> Swiss ball curls 3 sets, BW x8, BW x8, BW x7
> 
> I then disappeared home for my PWO cardio and a rest. Strangely enough i started to perk up a bit after my cardio and the rest of the day was not too bad, especially my final cheat meal
> 
> Final cheat consisted of halloumi and mushroom stuffed roasted red peppers and then t-bone steak with chips, peas, and grilled tomato. It was amazing:thumbup1:


sounds lovely mate, well done on the weight loss  hang in there not long left now :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Yesterday i trained my chest and triceps...

Chest:

Inc DB 4 sets, 25x12, 25x10, 30x7, 20x10

Pec deck 3 sets, 30x10, 25x12, 25x11

Cable x over 3 sets, 20x15, 25x10, 25x8 - 20x6

Flat smith press 3 sets, 50x13, 50x10, 50x8

Triceps:

Inc skullcrushers 3 sets, bar +15 x15, +20 x11, +20 x8

Tricep dips 2 sets, BW x8, BW x6

Push downs 4 sets, SGL - 7.5x11, 7.5x8, DBL (rev grip) 20x7, 15x9

I got som semblance of a pump after my cheat meal and had a good session.

Yesterday evening i popped down to see James and we decided to put me into Ketosis for a while to get rid of the last bit of fat. Think this will be a good idea with my body type due to the amount of water i hold from a cheat meals carbs.

I have never tried i before so am intrigued to see how it goes.

My kcals are around the same (2000) just all coming from prot and fats. Hopefully i wont feel too bad the first few days as you would expect when going into Ketosis due to having been on only 50g carb per day anyway that was making my energy levels all over the place. This should at least bring some consistency to my body.

First thing i have noticed is my breakfast now takes about 90 seconds to eat:cursing: whereas before i could string that bowl of porridge out for 15-20 and savour every mouthfull lol


----------



## clarkey

Biggerdave said:


> On a side not it has now been around 5 weeks since i tasted a pudding, 7 by the time of the show:cursing: :cursing:


Ha ha its a killer isnt it mate i dream of cheescake on a nightly basis. Infact Ive started eating my oats and vanilla pro pep with the smallest spoon i can find so it lasts longer def the nicest meal of the day and the closest thing we will get to a dessert lol see you tomorrow bud!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Keto will be interseting mate, sure you will feel better after a few days of it and your body starts processing the fat!

Looks like your coming in well, 7-8 lbs in a 2 weeks should bring you bang on the money!

11 days now matey!


----------



## hilly

keto isnt to bard hunger wise once you get into ketosis pal and like you say it shouldnt take to long as glycogen in lover will be very depleted already plus doing alot of cardio.

you will make that weight loss easy keep at it mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers guys, i will only be doing it for a week at most so should be ok there!

Well half way through the first day and i dont feel too bad so far. Have just had a little nap tho!

Hunger is up today but know that not enough time to get into ketosis yet.

The foods i am eating are tasting amazing but there is just such a tiny amount of them lol. Before on prot and veg i could string it out and it felt like i was still eating something but a tablespoon of pb goes down in seconds!


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> Put PB in bowl and microwave for 30 secs to melt and stir in protein powder and water until really stodgy then eat like a pudding can also drop out some PB and put in seeds or crushed nuts for consistency


Noted:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> those little things that seemed like heaven when dieting seem sh1t now:lol: :lol:


Lol

I just wanted to announce I am so fu(k1ng hungry!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: for anyone who didnt know


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Lol
> 
> I just wanted to announce I am so fu(k1ng hungry!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: for anyone who didnt know


i am beyond that - there is no word in the english dictionary that aptly describes my state of starvation.... so i made one up - famiravenostarvungryished


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> i am beyond that - there is no word in the english dictionary that aptly describes my state of starvation.... so i made one up - famiravenostarvungryished


Heh heh like it!

I had got away with it so far, not sure if it was down to the amount of green veg i was eating or my metabolism slowing down (likely a combination of the two i think) but i had managed to not feel too hungry but today... feck, since starting this keto diet i have hunger pains big time!


----------



## DB

Ahh man up u pussies! only a week of dieting left!


----------



## Biggerdave

DB said:


> Ahh man up u pussies! only a week of dieting left!


 :ban:


----------



## Biggerdave

DB said:


> Ahh man up u pussies! only a week of dieting left!


Two weeks for Carbwhore:whistling:


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Two weeks for Carbwhore:whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## XJPX

haha hang in there boys, we r all in the same boat  ....not long left so just stay focused n think u hav months after to enjoy food


----------



## DB

Biggerdave said:


> Two weeks for Carbwhore:whistling:


Oh that's the best news I've heard all day.. That pretty boy deserves some pain  :lol:

i'm gonna smash the fire alarm at the herc so he has to delay it further 



XJPX said:


> haha hang in there boys, we r all in the same boat  ....not long left so just stay focused n think u hav months after to enjoy food


Same boat yes.. but u don't b1tch and moan like these woofters!  :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Oh that's the best news I've heard all day.. That pretty boy deserves some pain  :lol:
> 
> i'm gonna smash the fire alarm at the herc so he has to delay it further
> 
> Same boat yes.. but u don't b1tch and moan like these woofters!  :thumb:


hahaha i dnt moan but im dying just as much inside lol...

and dnt smash the firealarm at herc cos im doing tht show too lol!!!!


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> and dnt smash the firealarm at herc cos im doing tht show too lol!!!!


Sorry mate.. There's always innocent casulties in war! :lol:  :rockon:


----------



## hilly

DB said:


> Oh that's the best news I've heard all day.. That pretty boy deserves some pain  :lol:
> 
> i'm gonna smash the fire alarm at the herc so he has to delay it further
> 
> Same boat yes.. but u don't b1tch and moan like these woofters!  :thumb:


He does moan just prefers to do it by txt


----------



## Magic Torch

PMSL Baz is right tho only a week!

Still Dave and James, does your coach send you MMS's of all you can eat rib night dinners? and text's like yesterday..."Just ordered a Pizza...Hopefully get some calories back in me to train properly later lol" He makes dieting so much fun for all haha


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> Sorry mate.. There's always innocent casulties in war! :lol:  :rockon:


LOL collateral damage... :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Well its official my body does not like carbs! Which is a shame because i love them lol!

I started my Keto diet yesterday and in 24 hrs have lost 4.2lb of water and fat and that was from only eating 50g carb per day!!

Sitting this morning at a much happier 178lb just 3lb off where we wanted to take me too

Its great the amount i am learning about my body, not sure what this does to the carb up plan but at least we know now.


----------



## supercell

Dig in there mate, its not long now. Good weight loss.

J


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers buddy

So toady i popped down Ministry to say Hi to Clarkey who was down for his session with James. I must say he is looking very full and way more shredded than at the Kent Klassic:thumbup1: Good to see you mate hope the journey home is not too bad!

Whilst i was there i trained my Biceps... only them due to not training legs this week i have split things up to still train 4 days.

Machine preacher 3 sets, 6 plate x14, 7x12, 8x9

Reverse cable curl 3 sets, 25x15, 30x14, 37.5x12

Sgl arm machine curl 2 sets, 5x12, 7.5x9

Hammer curl 2 sets, 10x10, 10x8

Then did my cardio on the inc treadmill and stepper for a change from the trusty X trainer.

Am feeling much better energy and hunger wise today, i think i am nearing if not in Ketosis now:thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

When you start smelling like a tuna fish you know you are there mate!!

J


----------



## XJPX

mate great news about the drop in weight, well dun  , jus a few days and u can be reunited with carbs again


----------



## clarkey

Good to see you today mate, I could tell you have been working hard just by looking at your sucken face as soon as you walked in like I said to you at the gym your condition and shape is excellent your def bringing the glute show to the stage:thumbup1: hang in there mate we are nearly there then its time to enjoy those carbs!!


----------



## LittleChris

Great read so far, impressed wit your dedication  Going to have an almighty rebound thats for sure!


----------



## hilly

whats the plans for the future mate are you sticking with classic or do you plan to move upto weight class or nabba height class etc


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Excellent weight loss mate

4lb in a day lol!!

Almost there now... 9 days


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Good to see you today mate, I could tell you have been working hard just by looking at your sucken face as soon as you walked in like I said to you at the gym your condition and shape is excellent your def bringing the glute show to the stage:thumbup1: hang in there mate we are nearly there then its time to enjoy those carbs!!


Cheers mate, you have sharpened up a lot too i'm excited to see you up on that stage mate. Well deserved!



LittleChris said:


> Great read so far, impressed wit your dedication  Going to have an almighty rebound thats for sure!


Oh yeah:beer: 



hilly said:


> whats the plans for the future mate are you sticking with classic or do you plan to move upto weight class or nabba height class etc


My plan is to move into the weight classes after this mate i'll prob take a yr or so out to get up to the U90 which is at least where i feel i need to be at my height.

I dont have the room to make much changes in the classics and besides i have been a lot bigger than i am now in the past and i like it



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Excellent weight loss mate
> 
> 4lb in a day lol!!
> 
> Almost there now... 9 days


Bring it on mate:thumbup1:

Morning cardio is done and i'm just tucking into my isolate and spoon of peanut butter lol (not sure if tucking in is really the right word ha ha)

Mid week weigh in today and the scales said............ 175.4lb:bounce: :bounce: Thats another 2.6lb since yesterday and 7.4lb since sunday:lol:

I am a little concerned that i am tearing up a bit of tissue with such dramatic loss but i'm waiting to hear back from JL about wether to lower the cardio/increase the cals a little or what.

All in all very happy now:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

mate fantastic news again about the weight loss, haha r u missing ur quinoa brekki?


----------



## Biggerdave

Well just got back from the Ministry and a quick back session with James.

He was very pleased with the weight loss and my condition now, my lower half and back is beyond where it was in Portsmouth with good striations on my glutes.

My top half particularly my stomach is a tiny bit behind but still plenty of time to pull that little bit off and it should be easier knowing what we now know about my body and carbs!

So with such dramatic weight loss the last 4 days i am cutting my cardio in half for the next few days to 60 mins. I will do 30 pre meal 1 and 30 pre meal 6.

Just two more days and then we start the depletion on sunday, monday, tuesday and then carb up wed, thur, fri.



XJPX said:


> mate fantastic news again about the weight loss, haha r u missing ur quinoa brekki?


Yeah i was mate big time although the peanut butter tastes soooo good there just is not enough of it!

However i have just been told of a little experiment we are having tomorrow where i am basically doubling my fats for the day to see what it does to me:bounce: :bounce:

Loads of peanut butter, eggs and steak woo hoo lol I cant wait


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Well just got back from the Ministry and a quick back session with James.
> 
> He was very pleased with the weight loss and my condition now, my lower half and back is beyond where it was in Portsmouth with good striations on my glutes.
> 
> My top half particularly my stomach is a tiny bit behind but still plenty of time to pull that little bit off and it should be easier knowing what we now know about my body and carbs!
> 
> So with such dramatic weight loss the last 4 days i am cutting my cardio in half for the next few days to 60 mins. I will do 30 pre meal 1 and 30 pre meal 6.
> 
> Just two more days and then we start the depletion on sunday, monday, tuesday and then carb up wed, thur, fri.
> 
> Yeah i was mate big time although the peanut butter tastes soooo good there just is not enough of it!
> 
> However i have just been told of a little experiment we are having tomorrow where i am basically doubling my fats for the day to see what it does to me:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Loads of peanut butter, eggs and steak woo hoo lol I cant wait


haha yessss double fats sounds amazingggg, i get a few mor carbs on sat which is cool, i dunno wats better tho...mor sweet spud or more steak/eggs/peanut butter  . Wens ur last cardio session mate?...loooking forward to not having to wake up and do it befor brekki?


----------



## Biggerdave

My last X training session will be sat night mate but all through the depletion i will still be going out for a walk 3 x per day. That is quite nice though as long as it not raining!!


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> My last X training session will be sat night mate but all through the depletion i will still be going out for a walk 3 x per day. That is quite nice though as long as it not raining!!


Sounds gd mate, I think my last cardio is sun or mon, wil find out later


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Sounds gd mate, I think my last cardio is sun or mon, wil find out later


Its a nice thought aint it Actually tho since going onto a Keto diet i have managed a lot better. I was really struggling on 50g carb per day mentally. I am a lot hungrier now but finding it easier to deal with. Poss because the end is in sight:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

Soo its here, ,my high fat/protein day:bounce: :bounce:

No cardio today, apart from a gentle walk into town for supplies and something to do.

Just had my first isolate and double nutter butter with another 2 of those to go and more importantly 3 meals of steak and eggs:rockon: Hmmm boiled, scrambled, poached, fried in frylight????? How am i gonna decide:lol:

Oh and training delts later too but food is much more important:tongue:


----------



## hilly

omelete is always a good shout for eggs in my opinion. a steak omelete with a few mushrooms would be tasty i reckon.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly said:


> omelete is always a good shout for eggs in my opinion. a steak omelete with a few mushrooms would be tasty i reckon.


Nothing to go in an omelette mate, not having mushrooms or anything extra. Good shout tho!

Went for fried in fry light for the first one, damn was it good


----------



## XJPX

fried sounds best to me, tht with steak mmmmmm....u deserve it buddy so enjoy it


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> fried sounds best to me, tht with steak mmmmmm....u deserve it buddy so enjoy it


Cheers dude, just about to cook up number 2


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Cheers dude, just about to cook up number 2


haha nice  , how do u take ur steak?

so wat r ur plans for the weekend...r u bk to normal amounts of fats n staying on keto?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> haha nice  , how do u take ur steak?
> 
> so wat r ur plans for the weekend...r u bk to normal amounts of fats n staying on keto?


I have a couple of bits of fillet today so they are rare all the way

Tomorrow is back to normal Keto and then start depleting on sunday so protein and veg i believe mate. You know your game plan yet?


----------



## Biggerdave

Well after my high fat day on friday in continued to lose weight albeit at a slower rate.

Saurday i went back on to my normal Keto diet and upped the cardio again to 90 mins.

I trained delts at the ministry...

Arnold style shoulder press 4 sets, 10side x15, 10x15, 15x10, 15x8 - 10x5 - 5x8

Inc rear delt 3 sets, 12x15, 15x15, 17x14

Lateral raise 3 sets, 10x14, 12x10, 12x9

Front raise 2 sets, 15x15 - 15


----------



## Biggerdave

Sunday was weigh day and my morning weight was 172.8lb which gives me a loss since last sunday of 9.8lb:lol:

This is basically from switching from low carb/fat to Keto style diet and just shows how my body reacts to carbs at the moment!

What it does mean though is i don't get a massive carb up but instead have to be far more careful with it. Means i have to wait a few more days to get some carbs but oh well its been 15 weeks so what's a few more days

Cardio stopped today, well intense cardio anyway and becomes 3x30 mins walks per day. I am also upping my water a little from today.

Due to the rate of weight loss i was also allowed another high fat day today which was exactly the same as fridays so i wont detail it again.

Did my first depletion workout today on chest and triceps. 45mins supersets etc etc. It was tough but i enjoyed it and can really start to see the vascularity now. Finally looks like its all coming together.

Energy wise i feel really good on this Keto diet even though according to the test strips i have barely got into Ketosis yet with minute traces detected only.

All that matters though is its working and i feel good on it compared to the low card/fat diet i was following.


----------



## Biggerdave

Today i have just finished my second depletion workout on back and biceps. Again it went well.

I am back to my original Keto diet today.

Morning weight was about 0.2 up on yesterday so the extra fats finally did something although i also weighed 30 mins earlier than normal which can make more difference than that.


----------



## hilly

finishing line is in sight now mate head down and not long to go


----------



## MissBC

Good luck dave, no doubt will see you at the finals!! Considering i only managed a 2 sec hi with barry at gravesend!


----------



## Biggerdave

Sure will guys i'll be meeting up with Jamie so will find you!

Right jumped on the scales this morning and weighed 171.6lb which is the lightest i have been since i was born (thats what it feels like anyway!).

I am around 4lb lighter than i was at this stage at Portsmouth.

I am seeing James later for my final depletion workout and the plan for the next few days which i am looking forward to.


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


> Sure will guys i'll be meeting up with Jamie so will find you!
> 
> Right jumped on the scales this morning and weighed 171.6lb which is the lightest i have been since i was born (thats what it feels like anyway!).
> 
> I am around 4lb lighter than i was at this stage at Portsmouth.
> 
> I am seeing James later for my final depletion workout and the plan for the next few days which i am looking forward to.


Woah buddy looks like Keto loves you lol At least that gives you a fair bit of weight to carb up with, also the water loss will be minimal (I guess you hold less with no carbs?)

I'm sure your gonna look shredded, and be close to the limit, good effort!

I'll tell you the plan for the next few days mate......NO FCUKIN CARDIO!! lol

I got two more left, tonight and tomorrow morning after my last depletion workout!

We are gettin to Notts early afternoon, will call you thurs/friday just to see what your plans are etc ....almost there mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Yeah to be fair i'm already pretty dry since being on Keto mate! Always more to come off tho!!

Yeah definitely gis a bell mate, i am hoping to be there from around midday. Tanning at 1450.


----------



## XJPX

is karen doing your tan mate?


----------



## hilly

sounds like everything is on track mate and your guna turn up in some condition if your already lighter than last show.

Obviously keto really suits you as magic said.


----------



## j1mshere

Just checked the UKBFF website and it appears they are splitting the Sunday's final into 2 heights....12 places up for grabs then.... Glad all your prep is coming together. Looking forward to competing against you and seeing you saturday. Hopefully I wont look out of place being on that stage against you. All the best


----------



## Magic Torch

j1mshere said:


> Just checked the UKBFF website and it appears they are splitting the Sunday's final into 2 heights....12 places up for grabs then.... Glad all your prep is coming together. Looking forward to competing against you and seeing you saturday. Hopefully I wont look out of place being on that stage against you. All the best


Ooooooh it just got interesting!

I just saw that too, the Sat is under one catagory and the sunday is split in to two.....not sure how that will work - but there might be 6 trophys up for grabs!


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> is karen doing your tan mate?


Yes mate i'm seeing her at 1450.



hilly said:


> sounds like everything is on track mate and your guna turn up in some condition if your already lighter than last show.
> 
> Obviously keto really suits you as magic said.


It certainly seems so mate, with the way my body is at the moment anyway having been on restricted cals for so long now! Its good to know.

I've also been a lot better mentally on Keto which has helped a lot.



j1mshere said:


> Just checked the UKBFF website and it appears they are splitting the Sunday's final into 2 heights....12 places up for grabs then.... Glad all your prep is coming together. Looking forward to competing against you and seeing you saturday. Hopefully I wont look out of place being on that stage against you. All the best


Be good to see you again mate, that should make things interesting! Look forward to seeing how that works...


----------



## XJPX

klkl im seeing her at 14.40...so i imagine tht means ur in there straight after me  , can hav a little chat whilst gettin tanned up haha


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> klkl im seeing her at 14.40...so i imagine tht means ur in there straight after me  , can hav a little chat whilst gettin tanned up haha


Thats cool mate looking forward to it. No making me feel small though huh:lol:!


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Thats cool mate looking forward to it. No making me feel small though huh:lol:!


haha il try  ....we will both be watery messes at about tht time neways lol


----------



## Biggerdave

The watery the better matey! Bring it on


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> The watery the better matey! Bring it on


haha :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Well my final depletion workout is done, i did a giant super set of

Pulldowns, into lateral raise, into machine flyes, into db curls, into pushdowns for around 30 mins.

James is very happy with my condition as indeed i am. I am quite a bit leaner than i was at Pompey which is also shown by my weight being around 5lb lighter than at this stage last time:thumbup1:

I have just on 30 min walk tonight then that is it for cardio, just the carb up to go:thumb:

My diet will remain the same tomorrow with fats staying in and prot as is but i will be taking in a very moderate 600g carb throughout the day.

This is cool because my body may react strongly to them so best to start low and we can increase if necessary.

If we put loads in to begin with and it goes pear shaped it would be far harder to correct.


----------



## clarkey

Good to see you again to Dave you were looking much more with it than you was last week lol, Ive just walked in from seeing James been a very very long day and I can honestly say im fecked and very depleted had to stop 4 times on the way back to rest lol just 30 mins walk to go

Im booked in with Karen at 2:30pm on Fri so will catch you then mate, enjoy the rest tomoz mate feet up, eat and sleep!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

How many lb off the limit are you mate at the start of the carb up?

600g carbs will taste delicious and you wont be bloated to fcuk either.

The hard works virtually done now, hope you do yourself proud


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> Good to see you again to Dave you were looking much more with it than you was last week lol, Ive just walked in from seeing James been a very very long day and I can honestly say im fecked and very depleted had to stop 4 times on the way back to rest lol just 30 mins walk to go
> 
> Im booked in with Karen at 2:30pm on Fri so will catch you then mate, enjoy the rest tomoz mate feet up, eat and sleep!!


And you matey, see you fri:thumbup1:



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How many lb off the limit are you mate at the start of the carb up?
> 
> 600g carbs will taste delicious and you wont be bloated to fcuk either.
> 
> The hard works virtually done now, hope you do yourself proud


I am around 10lb under my limit mate so plenty of room to fill them muscles up! I'm about 5lb lighter than i was at Portsmouth


----------



## ares1

sounds like its all coming together mate, youre posts have been 50x more upbeat this week aswell.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> sounds like its all coming together mate, youre posts have been 50x more upbeat this week aswell.


Ha ha i had a really bad couple of weeks energy wise and mentally too with my weight being way off what it needed to be! The big fella JL waved his magic wand tho an its all better now


----------



## Biggerdave

iiiiiits carb time!!!!!!


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> iiiiiits carb time!!!!!!


PMSL - enjoy it mate, youve earnt it big time! :thumb:


----------



## Kezz

enjoy them mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers guys (said with a big mouth full of peanut butter and banana on rice cake!)


----------



## hilly

haha have fun pal


----------



## XJPX

im not gonna lie, im jealous, iv gotta wait til tmo....im dying for sum mor carbs lol....enjoy it pal


----------



## Biggerdave

Cheers guys! Your time will come Jordan, and boy will you have earned it buddy!!


----------



## Galtonator

enjoy the carb up big fella


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> enjoy the carb up big fella


Cheers dude. You comin at the weekend?


----------



## clarkey

This is nice isnt it mate!! feet up and eating I didnt get a wink of sleep last night due to be so depleted feel so much better now that 1st meal was heaven. I keep dropping off to sleep now though due to all the carbs set my alarm for feeding time then repeat...how you feeling bud? (Jordan if your reading not long now my friend you will be joining us tomoz!! :thumbup1: )


----------



## Biggerdave

clarkey said:


> This is nice isnt it mate!! feet up and eating I didnt get a wink of sleep last night due to be so depleted feel so much better now that 1st meal was heaven. I keep dropping off to sleep now though due to all the carbs set my alarm for feeding time then repeat...how you feeling bud? (Jordan if your reading not long now my friend you will be joining us tomoz!! :thumbup1: )


Feel good mate, didnt sleep much last night either lol!

I keep busying myself with housework to pass the time because i keep clock watching until my next meal

Its a weird feeling having something in my stomach... I kinda like it ha ha

How many carb you get today bro? Are you having oats?? I sure miss oats, i would love a nice bowl of steaming porridge with some cinnamon in but i'm steering clear of gluten just to on the safe side.


----------



## XJPX

Haha I'm reading clarkey...reading in envy lol...only jokin  ...I'm glad u two r enjoyin urselfs haha....how cums ur avoiding the gluten dave?


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Haha I'm reading clarkey...reading in envy lol...only jokin  ...I'm glad u two r enjoyin urselfs haha....how cums ur avoiding the gluten dave?


Well i thought i had minor issues with gluten due to water and acid issues that flair up now and then but it seems it is just how my body reacts to carbs in general at the moment.

I'm not taking any chances though for the sake of another 3 days


----------



## daz8

Good luck Dave

its been a great journal

Enjoy being on that stage its an amazing feeling.

hopefully for me I will be holding my new healthy baby by Sunday.

See you on stage next year

Daz


----------



## Biggerdave

daz8 said:


> Good luck Dave
> 
> its been a great journal
> 
> Enjoy being on that stage its an amazing feeling.
> 
> hopefully for me I will be holding my new healthy baby by Sunday.
> 
> See you on stage next year
> 
> Daz


Wow i bet thats a better feeling mate! All the best to you and your patner and thanks for the support:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Well the first day carb up went very well, i was 10lb heavier at bedtime than morning But only 3lb heavier than the previous days bedtime weight.

This morning again 3lb heavier than yesterday morning which i think is fine....

Same again today plus a busy busy day getting supplies, shopping, cooking, packing an prepping!


----------



## Biggerdave

bulkaholic said:


> That skin is gonna be stretched nice and tight mate Not long now, I am buzzing just thinking about what it must be like being 1 day away from british finals:thumbup1:


Its very exciting mate, i'm buzzing!

Just one more meal tonight which i will have at midnight. All my food is cooked and ready, still got to pack because i ran out of time but i will do that tomorrow morning.


----------



## hilly

how are you finding the carb up after the keto diet mate?

much difference to last time? what carb sources are you using?


----------



## Biggerdave

Not too much different mate except no silly weight increase the 1st day.

Using basmati and sweet pot, rice cakes usual stuff mate just no gluten.

Just about to leave now so thanks everyone for all your support and please come say hi i would love to meet you all 

I'll be camped in my Solo Supplements gear most the weekend so easy to spot.

Dave


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Good luck bud... I will probably see you there sometime..


----------



## hilly

good luck mate


----------



## dynoboy

Good luck mate wishing all the best for the weekend!


----------



## GBLiz

dave got through to sundays finals, congrats!


----------



## LittleChris

Well done Dave


----------



## DRED

well done mate


----------



## Origin

Big Davee!! Good to meet you at the finals, it was fierce out there and we all did our selves proud. Enjoy your food mate (I know I just have LOL).


----------



## Biggerdave

Wow what a weekend! Thanks to everyone for their support it was awesome

As Liz said i made the top ten but unfortunately not the top six. I'm over the moon with that result and it was the right result really i think because my condition was slightly off and i was still holding that dreaded water in my stomach:cursing: Whatever though i had a whale of a time and to make top ten in the country in my 2nd show and 1st yr competing is winning for me:thumb:

I made some great friends, Kami (so pleased they called you back out mate, thought it was wrong when they didnt in the first place!), Alfi (top guy, safe flying mate), Gavin (competed with me at Pompey also), and also met Bobby, Harry all top guys. The class was awesome and very very tough but unlike a lot of the classes we were all very friendly and had a good time backstage.

Great also to meet Jordan, Prodiver, Colin good to see you again dude looking like your having a good time powerlifting (eating).

Since then i have been eating myself sick, waiting until i feel better and then doing it again lol This will continue for a week or so

I dont plan on training this week, gonna give my body a well earned break.

All that remains to say i think is the biggest thank you ever to my man James Llewellin, the guy is truly an inspiration and has taken me from a fat 16.5 stone who he wasn't sure would ever compete let alone be competitive when he first saw me to winning my class of 16 in my first show and top ten on the country in my second all in the space of a year.

Thank you for every thing dude, onwards and upwards and next time i'll get you another top six finisher i promise:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

hello mate, was great meeting you at the weekend, glad you had a gd weekend and im sur il get to bump into u again soon pal  , enjoy the food and a break from it all


----------



## clarkey

Well done Dave..me and Sophie came to watch you yesterday and you did yourself proud bud:thumbup1: I havent stopped eating since Sat night the dirty cupboard has been well and truely raided. Hope your relaxing and enjoying your treats..


----------



## Magic Torch

Massive well done buddy, I didn't get a chance to say good bye, wasn't very social on Sunday lol was too busy trying to eat lol

Will leave you alone for a little while then in a few weeks we'll arrage a session at the Ministry again and maybe some proper food in Maidstone after! Top ten mate, awesome result for your first year competing!


----------



## supercell

Well done Dave you did yourself and me proud. What you have achieved is phenominal when I look back to last year when we first met. You proved you could diet in those first 3 months and then as I saw your physique change, I knew you would succeed. Onwards and upwards.

Big well done mate!

J


----------



## Galtonator

WELL done mate glad you had such a positive experiance


----------



## FATBOY

well done m8 what a journy you have had .top ten in the country is a acheivement in its self . onwards and upwards bud :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> hello mate, was great meeting you at the weekend, glad you had a gd weekend and im sur il get to bump into u again soon pal  , enjoy the food and a break from it all


Cheers Jordan. A massive well done to you, very well deserved. Nice to meet you and i'm sure sure i'll see you around



bulkaholic said:


> Ooh how the truth hurts:lol: :lol: Yes mate last few months been all out fun It all ended today though as you lot got me all motivated:thumbup1: Havent had one marsbar today!
> 
> As I said mate to hit top ten is massive on second comp and things will just keep improving I'm sure.
> 
> What are your plans mate if you have any yet?
> 
> Great to meet again:thumb:


I'm only messing mate you look healthy and happy and thats important

I do have plans mate, always looking to improve. Again i was so so close to my weight limit despite being much lighter before the show this yr. I weighed in at 81.6kg which is 0.4kg under my limit so this is pretty much it for me in the classics as if i wanted to put mass on my weak areas i would have to take it from somewhere else.

I will be taking a little time out now to grow and the next time you will see me on stage it will probably be in the U90's class. I cant wait



clarkey said:



> Well done Dave..me and Sophie came to watch you yesterday and you did yourself proud bud:thumbup1: I havent stopped eating since Sat night the dirty cupboard has been well and truely raided. Hope your relaxing and enjoying your treats..


HAd a great weekend with you guys mate, that was the best steak and 5 chips ever on friday night:lol:

I have to confess i was sick last night from eating too much It was horrible, the trouble is i just keep topping myself up with each meal! I'm looking forward to some chicken and rice tomorrow when back to work.



Magic Torch said:


> Massive well done buddy, I didn't get a chance to say good bye, wasn't very social on Sunday lol was too busy trying to eat lol
> 
> Will leave you alone for a little while then in a few weeks we'll arrage a session at the Ministry again and maybe some proper food in Maidstone after! Top ten mate, awesome result for your first year competing!


Thanks buddy, i'm very pleased with the result. It is something i will build on for sure. Looking forward to that training session and the food:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> Well done Dave you did yourself and me proud. What you have achieved is phenominal when I look back to last year when we first met. You proved you could diet in those first 3 months and then as I saw your physique change, I knew you would succeed. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Big well done mate!
> 
> J


Thanks mate, next time i will get you (and me!) another trophy for sure


----------



## Biggerdave

Galtonator said:


> WELL done mate glad you had such a positive experiance





FATBOY said:


> well done m8 what a journy you have had .top ten in the country is a acheivement in its self . onwards and upwards bud :thumb:


Thanks a lot guys. Indeed, onwards and upwards:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Well done. Tremendous achievement and you have been an inspiration for me 

Enjoy your grub :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Is the plan to keep lean for the most part again? Will you be working with James during this offseason?


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Is the plan to keep lean for the most part again? Will you be working with James during this offseason?


Yeah bro i wont get too fat or out of condition it just depends how much goes down in this week:lol:

I would like to continue working with James yeah. He did mention some ideas for bringing up my weak points a couple of weeks ago so i think he is up for the challenge

It works well because i have the work ethic and the self motivation and he has the knowledge, basically he just says do this and do that and i get on with it, the way it should be i guess!!

I figure at my height 5'9 i would need to be at the upper end of U90 to be competitive in the classes but really i will just keep adding mass and sculpting and see where we are at in the end.


----------



## j1mshere

Congrats on making the top ten. You looked awesome on stage. I had you placing higher but it was a ridiculously tough class. Well done.


----------



## Biggerdave

j1mshere said:


> Congrats on making the top ten. You looked awesome on stage. I had you placing higher but it was a ridiculously tough class. Well done.


Thanks Jim, it was indeed a brilliant line up and that is fantastic for the class.

It was good to see you again mate, no doubt we'll bump into each other again at some show, look after yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Nice 0ne mate, I couldnt believe the standard in the classics. Even at a lighter bodyweight, everyone looked good in the top 10. Being a judge would be hard! All the classes were stacked. With a good year of solid training i`m sure you`ll move nearer to being 90kg...


----------



## Biggerdave

Just thought i would update this as i have just seen the scorecards from the show and i placed 8th which makes me both very pleased and a little disappointed But no point with what ifs and maybes what's done is done!

I am very fired up now though, i love this sport and want to do well. I am a very competitive person by nature and also very disciplined and am ready now to lay down my off season foundations ready to show my hard work again sometime in the future!!

I am planning my diet now and to start i am going to try a high prot, high fat, low-moderate carb approach to bulking to see how it fares with my body type.

I am looking at around 4200kcal on a training day and 3800 on a non with the difference being 50g each of isolate and vitargo.

The rest of the days will be 6 meals and 50g prot in each. I willl have around 200g fat from good sources spread unevenly through the day with less in the am and more pm. This is because what carbs i am having (200g) will be spread across the first 4 meals with more in breakfast and less in meal 4.

Meal 5 and 6 will be prot and fat only.

This is quite experimental especially for me and i have never tried anything like this when bulking. It may need tweaking along the way, it may be pants in which case it will be scrapped but i think it will work wekk as i seem to be a fat burner rather that a carb burner.

Training will start on monday with a 4 day split trained mon/wed/fri/mon and repeat to allow extra recovery time. It will be hard and heavy with lots of squats (something i have not done much recently with such a long time dieting) and lots of deadlifts.

I will not be training my delts for the time being as this is something we feel is a little overpowering my arms and chest atm.

Weak points i hope to bring up are arms and chest along with calves down lwer. Apart from that mass all over

I am unsure wether to start an off season journal... I see a lot of them and wonder if the board needs another one! Opinions guys? I enjoy writing them and it does help with motivation and bouncing ideas around but if everyone is bored of journals i see no point.

Dave


----------



## GBLiz

Hi Dave its Kami here on the wife's log in...

Do the off season journal mate, it keeps the banter going and keeps your face in the know. The diet you have just described is very typical of how I diet too. Looks like we are very similar in our body types, it has taken me a few years to realise that I dont need lots of carbs to grow, currently I'm only doing around 150g p/day and will build that up gradually depending on bodyfat levels.

Stick at the diet mate I'm sure you will get some good lean results. Make sure you get a good rebound in there of course just to fire things up..

Plus I also like to read your cheat meals, the amount of food you can put away is legend! LOL!


----------



## LittleChris

Yes, do an offseason one


----------



## hilly

id say do an off season journal mate will be good to track your progress.

Are you working upto those cals or just jumping right in. 200g is alot of fat per day. will you be doing any cardio?

dont worry about gaining some fat in the off season so you dont hinder your gains pal especially if trying to move up a weight class or 2


----------



## supercell

GBLiz said:


> Hi Dave its Kami here on the wife's log in...
> 
> Do the off season journal mate, it keeps the banter going and keeps your face in the know. The diet you have just described is very typical of how I diet too. Looks like we are very similar in our body types, it has taken me a few years to realise that I dont need lots of carbs to grow, currently I'm only doing around 150g p/day and will build that up gradually depending on bodyfat levels.
> 
> Stick at the diet mate I'm sure you will get some good lean results. Make sure you get a good rebound in there of course just to fire things up..
> 
> Plus I also like to read your cheat meals, the amount of food you can put away is legend! LOL!


Massive well done Kami. Of all the competitors, you impressed me the most as far as your improvements since the qualifier.

J


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly said:


> id say do an off season journal mate will be good to track your progress.
> 
> Are you working upto those cals or just jumping right in. 200g is alot of fat per day. will you be doing any cardio?
> 
> dont worry about gaining some fat in the off season so you dont hinder your gains pal especially if trying to move up a weight class or 2


Cool guys i will start my off season journal shortly then

Hilly yeah that is a lot of fat to jump straight in at, i feel i could probably handle it as the kcals are not excessive but i will start a little lower somewhere around 175 to begin.

I will put the full diet up in the new journal as this is something i have devised so i am not giving away anyones secrets but my own

I am not scared of a little fat but will not let it get silly, no more than around 13 percent i would say.

I will also probably do a mini diet early next yr to make use of the rebound and keep the metabolism spinning over nicely.


----------

